# [OOC] Hall of the Dwarven Lord



## Walking Dad

Not recruiting at the moment.

Current group:
Brawar - Human Wizard (Universalist)
Rayverim - Human Fighter
Fabhal - Gnome Fighter/Cleric
Morjik - Dwarf Cleric



4th level. standard creation rules. 15 point buy.
6,000 gp starting gold.

Allowed resources: PRD

PRD Link: Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document

---

Hall of the Dwarven (Pathfinder) RG IC OCC


----------



## Leif

Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast
Human Fighter (25 point buy) Level 2
N/G

AC 17 (Banded Mail +1 Dex) Move: 20 feet
HP 32  -- 26/32

S 15 (8) +2
D 12 (4) +1
C 14 (6) +2
I 10 (2)
W 10 (2)
C 11 (3)

Saves:
Fort:  +5 -- +3+2
Ref:    +1 -- +0+1
Will:    +0 -- +0+0

Skills - points = [8+4(human)] + [2+1(human)]
Climb +9 = 5+2+2(feat) (armor check)
Jump +6 = 4+2 (armor check)
Swim +8 = 4+2+2(feat) (armor check)
Balance +3 = 2+1 (armor check?)

Feats - 1(std)+1(human)+1(ftr bonus)+1(ftr bonus)
Athletic (+2 climb, +2 swim)
Weapon Focus (Great Axe, +1 to hit)
Power Attack (trade attack bonus for damage)
Cleave (extra melee attack after dropping target)

BAB = +2
Great Axe, +6 to hit, 1d12+2 damage, X3 crit
Dwarven War Axe, +4 to hit, 1d10+2 damage, X3 crit
Dagger, +4 to hit, 1d4+2 damage, 19-20 X2 crit

900gp at start

Banded Mail 250 gp +6 AC, +1 max Dex
Great Axe, Masterwork 20+300gp
Dwarven War Axe (size M) (it's his backup, carried strapped to his back) 30gp
Dagger 2gp
Backpack 2 gp
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Rope, Silk 100 feet 20 gp
Whetstone 2 cp
Explorer’s Outfit 10 gp
Trail Rations, 4 days 2 gp
Pouch, Belt 1 gp
2 Sunrods 4 gp
Everburning Torch 110 gp
Smokestick 20 gp
Potion: Cure Light Wounds, CL1 (@ 50 gp each) (X 2)
Mule + 4 days’ feed 8.2 gp
Saddle, Pack 5 gp
Bit and Bridle 2 gp
Bedroll 1 sp
Sack, Empty X10 1 gp

Money Left
GP 11
SP 6
CP 8


----------



## Dr Simon

Thanks for the invite!

So, the arcane caster and rogue slots are available?  I fancy rogue, myself. You say SRD only, does that include non-PHB stuff that's open source?  I ask, 'cos I fancied playing a dromite for a bit of wierdness although I can adapt an old halfling character otherwise.

PS My DMG's in the attic. Could some kind soul remind me re: the point buy costs?


----------



## Walking Dad

Dr Simon said:


> Thanks for the invite!
> 
> So, the arcane caster and rogue slots are available?  I fancy rogue, myself. You say SRD only, does that include non-PHB stuff that's open source?  I ask, 'cos I fancied playing a dromite for a bit of wierdness although I can adapt an old halfling character otherwise.
> 
> PS My DMG's in the attic. Could some kind soul remind me re: the point buy costs?



Sorry, I changed SRD to PHB + DMG (magic items) for players.

Point- Buy costs:

8 - 0
9 - 1
10 - 2
11 - 3
12 - 4
13 - 5
14 - 6

15 - 8
16 -10

17 - 13
18 - 16


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> Possible place holder for Leif's Human Fighter, Rayverim "Ray" (unless we have a different RG thread).



Just post your characters here. Perhaps I will start a RG later.


----------



## Leif

Shhhh!  No talking in the RG!


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> You do know that you can change the title of this thread to make it the Official RG if you want?  Just go back to the first post of the thread and you can change the Thread Title when you edit that post.



Yes, I know. But I think we need a OOC thread anyway and I like my RG threads without to much talk.
But thanks anyway. I'm glad you are interested 

BTW: It will be the last 3.5 I DM. I will still PLAY. And there is 4e and Pathfinder...


----------



## Leif

Moved below to placeholder. post no.2.


----------



## Halford

Count me in folks, I will go with a Human Diviner...

Darvin Thanderghast
Race: Human
Diviner 2

Str 9, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 8

HP: 11 [sblock=HP Rolls]Hit die (1d4=3) [/sblock]

Saves: 4/2/3

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot

Skills:
Concentration: 7 (5 ranks, 2 Con)
Decipher Script: 4 (1 rank, 3 Int)
K. Arcana: 10 (5 ranks, 3 Int, 2 Synergy)
K. Architecture and Engineering: 4 (1 rank, 3 Int)
K. Dungeoneering: 6 (3 ranks, 3 Int)
K. Geography: 4 (1 rank, 3 Int)
K. History: 4 (1 rank, 3 Int)
K. Local: 4 (1 rank, 3 Int)
K. Nature: 6 (3 ranks, 3 Int)
K. Nobility: and Royalty 4 (1 rank, 3 Int)
K. Religion: 4 (1 rank, 3 Int)
K. the Planes: 5 (2 ranks, 3 Int)
Spellcraft: 10 (5 ranks, 3 Int 2 Synergy)

Spells:
Thanderghast's Surge of Certainty = True Strike
Thanderghast's Ultimate Appraisal = Identify
Thanderghast's Force Barrage = Magic Missile
Thanderghast's Strength Sapper = Ray of Enfeeblement
Thanderghast's Force Armor = Mage Armor
Thanderghast's Swift Locomotion = Expeditious Retreat

Equipment:
100gp to Summon Rat Familiar "Nibs"
Spell Component Puch x 3 15gp (Have taken 20 to hide 2 on person using Sleight of Hand untrained, for a total of 22).
Spell Book 15gp
Light Crossbow 35gp
20 Bolts 1gp
10 Silver Bolts 3gp
10 Cold Iron Bolts 2gp
Cold Iron Dagger 4gp
Wand of Magic Missile 10 charges 150gp
Wand of Color Spray 10 charges 150gp
Wand of Shield 5 charges 75gp
Wand of Cause Fear 3 charges 45gp
Wand of Enlarge Person 5 charges 75gp
Wand of Magic Weapon 5 charges 75gp
Wand of Protection from Evil 5 charges 75gp
Wand of Disrupt Undead 10 charges 75gp
Explorer's Outfit -
4gp 9sp 10cp


----------



## Dr Simon

Submitted for approval, Work in Progress.
Let me know if the multi-classing is okay, otherwise I'll do him straight rogue. I'm thinking a kind of bounty hunter character here.

Kordo Hairfoot-Trundlestump, Shirrif's Man
Halfling Rogue 1/ Ranger 1

Str 10 (+0 ) (4 pts ->12, -2 racial)
Dex 16 (+3) (6 pts ->14, +2 racial)
Con 10 (+0) (2 pts)
Int 12 (+1) (4 pts)
Wis 11 (+0) (3 pts)
Cha 14 (+2) (6 pts)

Initiative +7
BAB +1/ Grp -3

Fort +2 +0 +0 +1 = +3
Ref  +2 +2 +3 +1 = +8
Will +0 +0 +0 +1 = +1

Racial Traits
Small size (+1 AC, +1 attack, -4 grapple, +4 hide, 3/4 carry, small weapons)
20 ft. move
+2 Climb, Jump, Move Silently
+1 all saves
+2 saves vs. fear
+1 attack with thrown weapons and sling
+2 Listen

Languages: Common, Halfling, Goblin

Class Features (Rogue)
+1d6 Sneak Attack
Trapfinding

Class Features (Ranger)
Track
Wild Empathy
Favoured Enemy (goblinoids)

Feats
Improved Initiative - 1st
Track - Ranger Bonus

Skills
(Ranks, Ability Modifer, Misc)
Bluff +4 +2 = +6
Climb +0 +0 +2 = +2
Decipher Script +2 +1 = +3
Diplomacy +4 +2 = +6
Disable Device +4 +1 = +5
Gather Information +2 +2 = +4
Hide +4 +3 +4 = +11
Jump +0 +0 +2 = +2
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +1 +1 = +2
Listen +3 +0 +2 = +5
Move Silently +5 +3 +2 = +10
Open Lock +4 +3 = +7
Ride +1 +3 = +4
Search +3 +1 = +4
Sense Motive +2 +0 = +2
Sleight of Hand +2 +3 = +5
Spot +1 +0 = +1
Survival +1 +0 = +1

Gear; Pending.


----------



## Padreigh

First quick draught of my dwarf. Name and equipment will follow, feats and skills are subject to changes

Male Dwarf Cleric 2
Lawful Good

Strength 14 (+2)
Dexterity 10(+0)
Constitution 16(+3)
Intelligence 10(+0)
Wisdom 14(+2)
Charisma 9(-1)

Domains: Strength / War 
Energy: Positive [Healing / Turns Undead] 
Total Hit Points: 17 
Speed: 20 feet 
Armor Class: 10 
Touch AC: 10
Flat-footed: 10

Initiative modifier: +0 = +0 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save: +6= 3 [base] +3 [constitution] 
Reflex save: +2 = 0 [base] +2 [lightning reflexes] 
Will save: +5 = 3 [base] +2 [wisdom] 
Attack (handheld): +3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength] 
Attack (unarmed): +3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength] 
Attack (missile): +1 = 1 [base] 
Grapple check: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [strength] 

Languages:
Common , Dwarven 

Feats: 
Lightning Reflexes
Weapon Focus [war domain, sect weapon]

Traits: 

Appraise+0
Balance* +0
Bluff-1
Climb* +2
Concentration +7
Diplomacy -1
Disguise-1
Escape Artist +0
Forgery +0
Gather Information -1
Heal +4 
Hide +0 
Intimidate -1
Jump (Str*) -4 = +2 -6 [speed 20] 
Knowledge (religion) +4
Listen +2
Move Silently* +0
Ride +0
Search +0 
Sense Motive +2 
Spot +2
Survival +2
Swim** +2
Use Rope +0

* = check penalty for wearing armor 


Zero-level Cleric spells: 4 per day 

First-level Cleric spells: 3 (2+1) per day +1 from a domain: 

Dwarf: 
· +2 constitution / -2 charisma (already included)
· Can move 20 feet even if in heavy armor
· Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)
· Stonecunning (+2 on searching stone, intuit depth)
· +4 to avoid being bullrushed while standing on ground
· +2 racial bonus on saves vs. poison
· +2 racial bonus on saves vs. spells / spell-like abilities
· +1 racial bonus to hit orcs and goblinoids
· +4 dodge bonus on AC against giants
· +4 stability bonus to avoid being tripped/bull rushed standing on ground
· +2 racial bonus on appraise checks if stone/metal
Cleric: 
· Alignment Aura
· Spontaneous Casting (heal)
· Turn Undead (2x/day)
· High wisdom gains bonus spells daily
· Domain choices give additional abilities


----------



## Walking Dad

Halford said:


> [sblock=Walking Dad]Signed up with a human Diviner, lack of Spell Compendium makes me sad, but I'll get over it!  Level up HP straight rolls btw?[/sblock]



Good question. Yes, I think as much standard 3.5 as possible.

@Dr Simon: Rogue/Ranger is fine. Both are skill heavy classes. But you will lack (or pay cross-class penalities for) the 5th rank in rogue-only class skills.


----------



## Halford

Are we ready to rumble?


----------



## Walking Dad

The game will start after my Base of Operation game ended. The players are in the last two rooms of the last dungeon.

BTW: Padreigh, we will use the standard (PHB) gods.


----------



## Halford

Ah, got you, let me know when I we kick off.


----------



## Leif

We await your pleasure with eager minds, oh Great Dungeon Master!


----------



## Padreigh

@WD
Do I have to pick a god or can I decide to follow an "ideal"?

[sblock=Rulebook] If a cleric is not devoted to a particular deity, he still selects two domains to represent his spiritual inclinations and abilities.


Although I can't remember how you decide which weapon is the "favoured weapon" of a "cleric without a god" ... [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

I would prefer a god, but an ideal is ok.
Here is somthing from the spiritual weapon spell:



> The weapon that you get is often a force replica of your deity’s own personal weapon. A cleric without a deity gets a weapon based on his alignment. A neutral cleric without a deity can create a spiritual weapon of any alignment, provided he is acting at least generally in accord with that alignment at the time. The weapons associated with each alignment are as follows.
> 
> *Chaos*
> Battleaxe
> 
> *Evil*
> HeavyFlail
> 
> *Good*
> Warhammer
> 
> *Law*
> Longsword



I would say, choose warhammer or longsword.


----------



## Walking Dad

IC  thread is up!

With one game nearly finished and the other taking a break...

Complete your characters!

RG


----------



## Leif

Ray is good-to-go and ready to start slaying monsters!


----------



## Walking Dad

Let's wait for the others. Padreigh has no internet on the WE.


----------



## Leif

Roger that, over.  I apologize for my over-eagerness.


----------



## Halford

So are we ready to go?  Don't want to jump the gun.


----------



## Walking Dad

Still only Leif's character in the RG.


----------



## Leif

I'm ready....


----------



## Halford

Posted in the RG, I'll wait for word from WD before posting in the IC.


----------



## Leif

Guess I should have waited, too.  Sorry.


----------



## Walking Dad

I will remind DR Simon and Padreigh.


----------



## Dr Simon

Gah!

I don't think I've got the time to dedicate to this at the moment, thanks for the invite all the same WD.  Work's got busy for a while. I'd probably be able to do more in a couple of week's time but until then I've got my hands full keeping up with the other games without dedicating time to another.


----------



## Leif

WD:  Got an alternate in mind to fill the hole in the party?

Sorry to see you go, Dr. S., but I totally understand.  Gee, I remember back when LIFE used to be more important to me than D&D!!  (Glad I pulled out of that nose dive!  )


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> WD:  Got an alternate in mind to fill the hole in the party?
> 
> Sorry to see you go, Dr. S., but I totally understand.  Gee, I remember back when LIFE used to be more important to me than D&D!!  (Glad I pulled out of that nose dive!  )



Maybe. I will see if he is interested.


----------



## Leif

Halford -- Got a propostion for you: would it be ok with you if we said that our characters were cousins, or something?  I'm looking for ties to bind the party closer together, and we ARE the party, right now.  Plus, Rayverim doesn't have a last name yet, and I like Thanderghast! hehehehe


----------



## Halford

Works for me Leif, having links between party members is always positive.


----------



## Leif

Cool.  Thanks for agreeing.  I have already made it so.   I had a much longer, more involved post prepared discussing the interplay between our characters, but I took to long writing it, and was logged-out by the system.  Unfortunately, I didn't notice this and my post was lost.   Anyway, what I was getting at is that Ray will feel a great deal of love for Darvin, as if they were brothers, but there will also be an element of sibling rivalry for Ray, too.  So, while he might talk to Darvin roughly or something, no one else had better even try to get away with that, or else Ray will be all over them!


----------



## Leif

We're not going to ever get to play this game, are we??


----------



## Halford

I hope your wrong Leif, but its starting to look that way. WD?


----------



## Walking Dad

I got a heavy workload lately, that slowed down the progression of the other games I DM. I want to get the other games in line first, before starting this new one. You are not forgotten. Keep subscribed and wait for the morning liight of the...

As soon as I have more time avaiable or was able to finish one of the other games. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Halford

No worries, I'll be around.


----------



## Leif

No sweat, WD.  Thanks for letting us know what's going on.


----------



## Halford

A quick note, I don't like subscribing to threads, I will likely keep checking to see if this resurfaces, but if you begin and I don't chime in if somebody could give me a nudge it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Leif

Halford said:


> A quick note, I don't like subscribing to threads, I will likely keep checking to see if this resurfaces, but if you begin and I don't chime in if somebody could give me a nudge it would be much appreciated.



  *nudge**nudge* say no more!


----------



## Leif

So, Dad O' Mine, are we ever going to get this game off the ground, or should I just delete these 3 threads to save screen space?


----------



## Walking Dad

They just downed the BBE (Orc Cleric) in the other game stay tuned. As one ends, another starts...


----------



## Leif

cool!  Actually, I forgot what we were waiting for.


----------



## kinem

WD, I posted my PC in the RG (Dan "Dagger" Turner, human rogue 2).


----------



## Leif

Welcome aboard, kinem!


----------



## Halford

Posted with Darvin in the IC, he's a want to be Wizard at the moment with more faith in his crossbow than his magic.


----------



## Leif

Heads up for Kinem.  I edited Rayverim's most recent IC post to add a question for Dagger Dan.   I have assumed, possibly erroneously, that he is with Ray and Darvin in the tavern.


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad in IC thread said:
			
		

> ooc: Hello everyone. I will change this post to something more approciate tomorrow. And I will remind Padreigh of this game.



Happy Happy, Joy Joy  
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Padreigh

Sorry, guys, I wont be able to make it. I just haven't got the time for another game. 
Stupid real life keeps interfering with my games...


----------



## Walking Dad

Sorry to hear this .

I will look for a new cleric...
Hope you have still the time for AtO.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

WD, thanks for the invite. I wrote up a cleric this morning so check him out and let me know. I wanted to make him a clansman of the dwarves and hoped to introduce him as someone trapped by the rubble during the attack or away from the clan when the Hobs came.

If you don't want him as part of the clan (drawback being he knows the layout) he can be a cousin arriving as a messenger or scout to check on the status of the Hall.

Brewmaster Baldor Torunn Stoneanvil
[SBLOCK]


		Code:
	

[B]Name:Brewmaster Baldor Torunn Stoneanvil[/B] 
[B]Class:Cleric[/B] 
[B]Race:Dwarf[/B] 
[B]Size:M[/B] 
[B]Gender:M[/B] 
[B]Alignment:LG[/B] 
[B]Deity:Moradin[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (00p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (00p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 16 (2d8+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (00p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (00p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (00p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (00p.)              
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1851735/]Dwarf lv2 hit points (1d8=4)[/url]

[B]Stat Increases by Level[/B]
4th - 
8th - 
12th - 
16th - 

[B]Stat Increases by Race[/B]
Dwarf: +2 Con, -2 Cha

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2    +0    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +0    +0    +0
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +2    +0    +5

[B]Special Modifiers[/B]


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Morningstar              +3     1d8+1       20x2
Ranged                   +0     1d0+0       20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common, Dwarven


[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Dwarf: +2 vs Poison
Dwarf: +2 vs Spells and spell like abilities
Dwarf: +4 AC vs Giants
Dwarf: +1 vs Goblinoids
Cleric: Turn Undead 3/day

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Feat - Location - Description
Level 1 - PHB - Combat Casting +4 on Concentration checks to cast defensively


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 10        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration               2    +2     +0   +4 (+2 Feat)
Craft(Alchemy)              2    +0     +0   +2
Craft(Armorsmith)           1    +0     +0   +1
Diplomacy                   0    +0     +0   +0
Heal                        1    +2     +0   +3
Know. Religion              2    +0     +0   +2
Know. History               2    +0     +0   +2


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Bedroll                        1sp  1.25lb
Silk Rope                     10gp     5lb
Sunrod x3                      6gp     3lb
Grappling Hook                 1gp     4lb
Masterwork Manacles	      50gp (EA DC35, Str DC25)
Explorers Outfit	       

MW Breastplate               350gp
MW Morningstar               308gp
Heavy Steel Shield             20gp
Holy Water (2d4) x2           50gp
Holy Symbol, Wooden          1gp
Artisian Tools (Armor)         5gp
Artisian Tools (Alchemy)       5gp
Climbers Kit(+2)              80gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B]00.0lb      [B]Money:[/B] 12gp 9sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]              00.00  00-00  00-00  000   000

[B]Age:[/B] 150
[B]Height:[/B] 4'05"
[B]Weight:[/B] 250lb
[B]Eyes:Black[/B] 
[B]Hair:Brown[/B] 
[B]Skin:Dark[/B]

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif

Great!  A Cleric!!  What do you say, Dad?  Can we keep him??


----------



## Halford

Hey Selc, pleasure to have you onboard Baldor looks like just what we need, iconic buggers that we are.


----------



## kinem

Welcome aboard, Silver.


----------



## Walking Dad

Great, Selc! And I'm fine with you as part of the clan. I will post a layout of the hall as your character knows it (not the secret doors ).

It will take a moment to compile the background informations your character should have and making the complete map.


----------



## Walking Dad

Map and Selc's background-informations are soon finished. Sorry guys. I had to draw the whole map at once!


----------



## Walking Dad

[sblock=SelcSilverhand]
(The map is attached to the IC post)
You woke up at night with the high-priest and the acolyte in the cleric's quarter. Someone/something was attacking from the forge. On the way out, you were seperated from the others and got struck below the struck trapdoor together with two simple guards. The last thing you heard was that the lord had fallen in battle.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=SelcSilverhand]
> (The map is attached to the IC post)
> You woke up at night with the high-priest and the acolyte in the cleric's quarter. Someone/something was attacking from the forge. On the way out, you were seperated from the others and got struck below the struck trapdoor together with two simple guards. The last thing you heard was that the lord had fallen in battle.
> [/sblock]




Okay, got it. Is this still the IC thread for the game?


----------



## Leif

Yes, Selc, it is, and we've just been talking about you there.


----------



## Walking Dad

SelcSilverhand said:


> Okay, got it. Is this still the IC thread for the game?



Yes, you are the dwarf cleric they will find / have found.


----------



## Leif

Halford, I just now saw your post about me leaving Ata's game.  (Incidentally, I saw the post as part of your profile, I wasn't looking at that thread.)  I really don't want to go into it here, but maybe we should discuss it sometime, if you want.


----------



## Walking Dad

Is Halford still with us? I waited for him in the IC thread. If he is MIA we should re-recruit before moving to far.

Opinions?


----------



## Leif

I haven't noticed him lately, come to think of it.  Surely he's still with us, I hope!  I'll send him a private message to get his attention. 

There, got that done!  Maybe that will get his attention??


----------



## Leif

Halford has not yet responded to my private message.  I guess he's gone?  Arghh, I don't like it when my friends disappear!  But, I guess you should maybe recruit a replacement, WD?


----------



## Walking Dad

Ok, will do!


----------



## moritheil

Walking Dad said:


> Recruiting a Wizard or Sorcerer!




Saw this earlier, and figured I'd let the chance go to someone else if they got to it before I had a time to respond.  However, it seems to be still unclaimed!  That won't do!  I'll write something up.

[sblock=Ranit the Conjurer]CHARACTER NAME : Ranit
RACE (CR) : Human
CLASS (LEVEL) : Conjurer 2
... NET LEVEL : 2
ALIGNMENT : NG
SIZE : Medium
SPEED : 30 ft.
TYPE : Humanoid (Human)

Ranit is a short, portly man who likes to wear green.  Though he took an oath to his mother when he was small to forego violence, he no longer believes that violence is inherently bad and has no problem with his allies using it.  If pressed, he will resort to violence himself, but he is still not in the habit of using it as a first resort.  In accordance with this tendency, his spells tend to focus on party support and incapacitation.

EXPERIENCE : ?
CASH : 900 gp - 14.39 - 857 = 28.61

ABILITY SCORES  = 25 pts (5+10+10)
Str  8 (-1) (8/base)
Dex 13 (+1) (13/base)
Con 16 (+3) (16/base)
Int 16 (+3) (16/base)
Wis  8 (-1) (8/base)
Cha  8 (-1) (8/base)

SAVES
FORT +5 (0/wiz 3/con 2/fam)
REF +1 (0/wiz 1/dex)
WILL +2 (3/wiz -1/wis)


HIT POINTS : 12 (4+1d4 +6/con)
ARMOR CLASS
Standard : 11 (10/base 1/dex)
Touch : 11 (10/base 1/dex)
Flat-Foot : 10 (10/base)

INITIATIVE : +1 (1/dex)
BASE ATTACK : +1
RANGED : +2 (+1/dex) 
MELEE : +0 (-1/str)

WEAPONS
Darkwood Light Crossbow  +3 att [1d6]

LANGUAGES
Auran, Common, Draconic, Infernal

RACIAL TRAITS
1 free feat, 1 extra skill point/level.

CLASS FEATURES
Conjurer: Evocation and Necromancy forbidden. +1 spell each spell level. Rat familiar (+2 fort).

FEATS
Cha 1 . Spell Focus Conj (+1 DC)
Cha 1 . Augment Summons (+4 to str/con)
Wiz 1 . Scribe Scroll
Cha 3 . 
Cha 6 . 
Cha 9 . 
Cha12 .
Cha15 .
Cha18 .

SKILLS 5*(3+2+1) = 30
Concentration         +8 (5 ranks +3 con)
Decipher Script       +8 (5 ranks +3 int)
Hide                  +1 (0 ranks +1 dex)
Know (arcana)         +8 (5 ranks +3 int)
Know (dungeoneering)  +4 (1 ranks +3 int)
Know (religion)       +8 (5 ranks +3 int)
Know (planes)         +6 (3 ranks +3 int)
Move Silently         +1 (0 ranks +1 dex)
Spellcraft           +10 (5 ranks +3 int +2 synergy)

EQUIPMENT 857 gp.
Explorer's Outfit             [10 gp]
Scroll of 1st level spell x2  [50 gp; scribed into book]
Darkwood Light Crossbow       [365 gp; masterwork]
20 cold iron bolts            [4 gp]
20 bolts                      [2 gp]
Cold iron dagger              [4 gp]
dagger                        [2 gp]
Antitoxin x2                  [100 gp; +5 Fort vs. poison 1 hr.]
Cold Iron Caltrops x5         [10 gp]
Flashpellet x4                [200 gp; thrown, 10' radius, Ref DC 15 or dazzled 1 min]
Silk Rope                     [20 gp; 100', +2 use rope, 10 lbs.]
Smokestick                    [20 gp]
Alchemist's Fire              [20 gp; 1d6 fire + 1d6 fire dam, 1 dam splash]
Cure Light Wounds Potion      [50 gp]

MUNDANE STUFF (cost 14 gp 3 sp 9 cp)

Hooded Lantern                     [7 gp]
Oil x10                            [1 gp]
Shovel                             [2 gp]
Waterskin                          [1 gp]
Symbol                             [1 gp]
Tindertwig                         [1 gp]
Bedroll                            [1 sp]
Parchment                          [2 sp]
Chalk x5                           [5 cp]
Whetstone                          [2 cp]
Flask of water                     [3 cp]

SPELLS:    4   2+2     
0 - detect magic, detect poison, daze, touch of fatigue
1 - Mage Armor, Grease x2, Enlarge Person

KNOWN 
0 - all but evocation, necromancy
1 - Alarm, Charm Person, Enlarge Person, Grease, Identify, Mage Armor, Mount, Sleep

3+1+2 = 6 first level


[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

moritheil said:


> Saw this earlier, and figured I'd let the chance go to someone else if they got to it before I had a time to respond.  However, it seems to be still unclaimed!  That won't do!  I'll write something up.
> 
> 'Character'




Welcome, you are in! I will introduce you as fast as possible


----------



## Leif

YAYYYY!!!  

[and there was great rejoicing in the Land, and the people feasted upon the koalas, the emus, the rhinoceroses, and the platupuses.....]


----------



## moritheil

Thanks   Reading through the IC thread now.  Let me know if there's anything I should note.


----------



## Leif

BTW, my Will save is for S***!


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I forgot to add a subscription to the OOC thread.

Welcome Aboard! Ironically enough I glanced at the Game Night Ad as I was posting...

(Picture of player's minis on the board, across from a single wizard)
GM: The wizard greets you. "Greetings"
Player: "I'll kill him"
(picture of tipped over wizard mini)


----------



## moritheil

SelcSilverhand said:


> I forgot to add a subscription to the OOC thread.
> 
> Welcome Aboard! Ironically enough I glanced at the Game Night Ad as I was posting...
> 
> (Picture of player's minis on the board, across from a single wizard)
> GM: The wizard greets you. "Greetings"
> Player: "I'll kill him"
> (picture of tipped over wizard mini)




Hahaha, I hope not!


----------



## moritheil

Checking in - I just want you to know I'm still with you even though there's been no opportunity for the character to act.


----------



## Walking Dad

Yes, you are. (And you are in the guestroom. We could do a bit spoiler blocked play... or you wait to be discovered.


----------



## Walking Dad

First combat round is up. And I updated the map in the first IC post.


----------



## moritheil

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, you are. (And you are in the guestroom. We could do a bit spoiler blocked play... or you wait to be discovered.




I'm okay with waiting; I don't want to add to the burden.  As DM I always hated split parties


----------



## Leif

moritheil said:


> I'm okay with waiting; I don't want to add to the burden.  As DM I always hated split parties



Does this imply that you no longer DM?


----------



## moritheil

Leif said:


> Does this imply that you no longer DM?




Not when I'm in this thread!


----------



## Leif

That's good!  Too many dms spoil the game, after all!


----------



## Leif

Well, Kinem, looks like it may just be the two of us here, for the time being.  *sigh*  It's lonely at the top, isn't it?


----------



## kinem

Indeed.


----------



## moritheil

I'm still reading the thread, but my character hasn't been written in yet


----------



## Leif

Welcome, then!  And happy reading.


----------



## moritheil

Has anyone heard from the DM?  I haven't seen him post in a little while.


----------



## Leif

I haven't.  But I trust he'll be back when he's able.


----------



## moritheil

Hope he's all right.

WD, if you return and I fail to notice it, please drop me a message when you are ready for the mage to start acting.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, I hope he's okay, too!  WD, we're all pulling for you!  Take your time, but don't forget that you've got friends here!


----------



## SelcSilverhand

He posted in one of my games this morning, so he's still around. He'll be by here again soon I'm sure. =)


----------



## Leif

Ok, but please, someone send me a private message or something if/when this game starts back up.  I've moved these threads into my 'inactive' folder to save space, and I'd hate to miss the much-anticipated re-start!


----------



## Walking Dad

Sorry pals, I will try to restart this week, when I got a bit more time. Still around.
Sorry to let you wait. You are great!


----------



## Leif

We know, we know. 

Seriously, WD, it's ok.  Just whenever you're ready to proceed.....


----------



## Walking Dad

Ok, I will restart tomorrow. Quick question: Do you like tactical (battlemat) or narrative (free) combat more?


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> Ok, I will restart tomorrow. Quick question: Do you like tactical (battlemat) or narrative (free) combat more?



Personally, I prefer narrative.  But tactical is fine, too, if that's the consensus.   I just want to PLAY this game!


----------



## Leif

Hey, Dad?  When you said re-start, did you mean with a new thread??  Or will be keep using the thread that we already have going?


----------



## Walking Dad

This thread. Kinem's posted action isn't compatible with the map, but I will work around.

Even in fully narrative combat, the room is just to small for another creature to move in.


----------



## Walking Dad

BTW, the map is in the first IC post!


----------



## Leif

x

WB WD!


----------



## kinem

Oops.

Either way is OK with me.  If the map won't slow you down, OK.


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> x
> 
> WB WD!




"WB" ? = Welcome back?


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> "WB" ? = Welcome back?




....'to this game,' I should add.   It feels to me like it's been FOREVER since I got to play Ray.


----------



## moritheil

Actually, I still haven't gotten to play Ranit 

But hurrah!


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> ....'to this game,' I should add.   It feels to me like it's been FOREVER since I got to play Ray.




No listen check from you 
But with your luck so far 



moritheil said:


> Actually, I still haven't gotten to play Ranit
> 
> But hurrah!




You are not forgotten. Would you like to make a listen check?


----------



## Walking Dad

Updated!

Leif, roll an prepared attack against the hobbo, please.


----------



## Walking Dad

sorry, got ill. Will post more after head has cleared up completely.


----------



## Leif

No sweat, Dad O' Mine!  Get well soon!


----------



## Walking Dad

update next week. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Leif

Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC for WD]I'm confused. You state attacks for two hobgoblins in your most recent post, but the status block in that same post only shows one hobgoblin still standing. Have I read something wrong?[/sblock]...



H2 is still un hurt. Just look at the map in the first IC post. It will help to clear things up.

and:

There is no enemy near to cleave. Do you want to return to the others? See map.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...2d1237811615-3-5-ic-hall-dwarven-lord-map.xls


----------



## Leif

No, can't return to the others while I have work left to do.  Must kill H2, and THEN return to others. 

Ray never meant to get so far away from the others.  Is he ahead of them or behind them?


----------



## Walking Dad

H" is down after your last attack. For your position, see the map. (Link in my post above.)


----------



## Leif

Yes, I saw that map before.  If H2 is down, then Ray must get back to the others.  There is a wall between Ray and them isn't there?  I still don't really understand how he got so separated from them, but it's cool.  The next time Ray has an action coming, is there an enemy that he can get to and still attack?  He'll go back to help the others if there is no enemy where he is now.


----------



## Walking Dad

Ray moved down the corridor, as the others moved through the door. Should be no problem to coming back to them. God bless doors


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> Ray moved down the corridor, as the others moved through the door. Should be no problem to coming back to them. God bless doors



Jahwohl, mein Herr!  The only problem that I saw with that is that he can't reach the enemy when he gets there, because his friends have their big butts in the way!


----------



## Walking Dad

Anyone still interested in this game?


----------



## Leif

YESSSS!!!  Sorry I didn't answer for so long, but I had moved this thread into my 'inactive threads' folder.  Come on everybody!  Support your Dear Old Dad!!


----------



## kinem

Sure


----------



## Leif

That's a fighter and a rogue.  Think we can take 'em by ourselves if we have to do so, kinem?


----------



## Walking Dad

I will try to PM the others.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I'm still here! I left on vacation and haven't been able to get on the internet anywhere (the horror!). Anyway, I'll be posting regularly again on Monday. Looking forward to picking this up again!


----------



## Walking Dad

Ok, restart will be next Tuesday


----------



## Leif

Cool!  I can't wait.  But, um, didn't we have one more player?

Hmm, guess I was thinking about Halford.  But he's long gone from ENWorld, isn't he?  Ahh, well! c'est la vie!

His last ENWorld activity was on 2/19/09.


----------



## Walking Dad

We have one more...

You just hadn't encountered him yet (moritheil).


----------



## Leif

Ray is a little bit depressed that his cousin has vanished, but he is determined to go forth and slay something, anway.   (Probably MANY somethings if he is able!)


----------



## Leif

I sent Moritheil a private message a few days ago, but still haven't received a response yet.


----------



## Walking Dad

Same thing here 

I think we shall re-recruit another Magic-User and restart the game in the guest quarter, the other charas are moving to.


----------



## Leif

Ok.  Just let me know what to do.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Sounds good to me


----------



## Walking Dad

Ping for the recruiting.


----------



## HolyMan

*need a wizard??*

I am new and would like to join a game your post said you need a wizard??

I would like to join in. I will start a wizard based on your first posting
i.e. 2nd lvl, 900gp, point buy 

please let me know if you still have a need


----------



## Leif

Dad?  This is your show, so it's up to you, but, ahhh, WE GOT A NIBBLE!


----------



## HolyMan

*hello*

Hi I'm online I actually have been reading all the posted both here and in the IC?? and what is RG Iwould like to play but am very new if that's o.k.

EDIT:

I have finished my human wizard (that's the one you were talking about in post#82) even though I think it was for 
someone else I think I could fit right in. So if my character is in the guest room behind the door at M13. If it's alright I believe Brawar would try listening at the door maybe cracked open a little (can you take 20 on a listen check?). And be aware of the fight being over and that there are humans in the hall.


----------



## Walking Dad

IC = In Character

RG = Rogue's Gallery -> place to post your character 

Post your character first here in the OOC. Good luck!


----------



## HolyMan

*Brawar Human Wizard lvl2*



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Brawar
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Boccob
[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0 (03p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 12 
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] n/a
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (00p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10                 +3                     13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +0          +3
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Scimitar(mw.)                +2      1d6+0      18-20/x2
Dagger(melee)                +1      1d4+0      19-20/x2
Dagger(thrown)               +4      1d4+0      19-20/x2
[B]Languages:[/B] Common,Draconic,and Elven
[B]Abilities:[/B] bonus feat at 1st lvl
           +4 skill points at 1st level +1 skill point/lvl
           after 1st lvl
           summon familiar,spellbook,spellcasting,bonus feats at
           5th,10th,15th, and 20th
[B]Feats:[/B] Scribe Scroll,Toughness,Martial Weapon Proficiency-
              Scimitar
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 25       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration                 5     +1          +6
Spellcraft                    5     +2   +2     +9
Knowledge(arcana)             5     +2          +7
Knowledge(history)            5     +2          +7
Knowledge(local)              3     +2          +5
Decipher Script               2     +2          +4

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Artisan's Outfit            free      0lb
Scimitar(mw.)               315gp     4lb
Dagger                        2gp     1lb
Bedroll                       1sp     5lb
Spell Component Pouch         5gp     2lb
Scroll Case                   1gp    .5lb
   - scroll of Magic Missile(cstlvl1) and Sleep(cstlvl1)
Scroll Case                   1gp    .5lb
   - scroll of Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1),
               and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Belt Pouch                    1gp    .5lb (+1lb)
   - potions of Cure Light Wounds(x2)lvl1, Shield of Faith lvl1, and
               Oil of Magic Weapon
   -Tindertwigs(10)          10gp     0lb
Backpack                      2gp     2lb
   - Spellbook               free     5lb
   - Trail Rations(2days)     1gp     1lb
   - Waterskin                1gp     4lb
   - Everburning Torch      110gp     1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]27.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 13gp 4sp
                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         38lb    76lb   115lb  230lb   575lb
[B]Spellbook:[/B]
   0  level-  All
  1st level-  Magic Missile, Sleep, Shield, Enlarge Person, True Strike
              Comprehend Languages, Tenser's Floating Disc
[B]Age:[/B] 29
[B]Height:[/B] 5-11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 145lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Bald W/black gotee
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark Brown


----------



## HolyMan

Wow that doesn,t look like it did in notebook 

Thanks for answering my questions and I hope Brawar is what your looking forhttp://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2123123/

Edit:

I fixed the font thanks and I forgot to go back and change my hp since I noticed from other post you are rolling hp so here's that link 

hope this works


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [FONT=Courier New][B]Name:[/B] Brawar
> [B]Class:[/B] Wizard
> [B]Race:[/B] Human
> [B]Size:[/B] Medium
> [B]Gender:[/B] Male
> [B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
> [B]Deity:[/B] Boccob
> [B]Str:[/B] 11 +0 (03p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 3,000
> [B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 11
> [B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] n/a
> [B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] n/a
> [B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
> [B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (00p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%
> [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
> [B]Armor:[/B]              10             +3                     13
> [B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10
> [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
> [B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
> [B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +3          +3
> [B]Will:[/B]                      3    +0          +3
> [B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
> Scimitar(mw.)                +2      1d6+0      18-20/x2
> Dagger(melee)                +1      1d4+0      19-20/x2
> Dagger(thrown)               +4      1d4+0      19-20/x2
> [B]Languages:[/B] Common,Draconic,and Elven
> [B]Abilities:[/B] bonus feat at 1st lvl
> +4 skill points at 1st level +1 skill point/lvl
> after 1st lvl
> summon familiar,spellbook,spellcasting,bonus feats at
> 5th,10th,15th, and 20th
> [B]Feats:[/B] Scribe Scroll,Toughness,Martial Weapon Proficiency-
> Scimitar
> [B]Skill Points:[/B] 25       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
> [B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
> Concentration                 5     +1          +6
> Spellcraft                    5     +2   +2     +9
> Knowledge(arcana)             5     +2          +7
> Knowledge(history)            5     +2          +7
> Knowledge(local)              3     +2          +5
> Decipher Script               2     +2          +4
> [B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
> Artisan's Outfit            free      0lb
> Scimitar(mw.)               315gp     4lb
> Dagger                        2gp     1lb
> Bedroll                       1sp     5lb
> Spell Component Pouch         5gp     2lb
> Scroll Case                   1gp    .5lb
> - scroll of Magic Missile(cstlvl1) and Sleep(cstlvl1)
> Scroll Case                   1gp    .5lb
> - scroll of Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1),
> and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
> Belt Pouch                    1gp    .5lb (+1lb)
> - potions of Cure Light Wounds(x2)lvl1, Shield of Faith lvl1, and
> Oil of Magic Weapon
> -Tindertwigs(10)          10gp     0lb
> Backpack                      2gp     2lb
> - Spellbook               free     5lb
> - Trail Rations(2days)     1gp     1lb
> - Waterskin                1gp     4lb
> - Everburning Torch      110gp     1lb
> 
> [B]Total Weight:[/B]27.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 13gp 4sp
> [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
> [B]Max Weight:[/B]         38lb    76lb   115lb  230lb   575lb
> [B]Spellbook:[/B]
> 0  level-  All
> 1st level-  Magic Missile, Sleep, Shield, Enlarge Person, True Strike
> Comprehend Languages, Tenser's Floating Disc
> [B]Age:[/B] 29
> [B]Height:[/B] 5-11"
> [B]Weight:[/B] 145lb
> [B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
> [B]Hair:[/B] Bald W/black gotee
> [B]Skin:[/B] Dark Brown[/FONT]




Should looked like this  (use FONT=Courier New)

Looks good. What do the others think?


----------



## Leif

I'm all for it!  Ray needs a new "cousin".


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Looks good to me!


----------



## HolyMan

*Thanks*

Just found this post again I think it moved (was on page one)
Is that because other games have started since then

Thanks Leif and Thanks SelcSilverhand I hope to join your characters soon and in the Dwarven Halls

Edit:

Thanks kinem, (Dagger) Now If walking Dad will have me I think I'm ready.


----------



## kinem

Welcome aboard


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Just found this post again I think it moved (was on page one)
> Is that because other games have started since then
> 
> Thanks Leif and Thanks SelcSilverhand I hope to join your characters soon and in the Dwarven Halls



When a new post is made to a thread, it is "bumped" up to the top of the list.  As time passes and no new posts are made to a prticular thread, it falls down the list as other threads are "bumped" ahead of it.  So just looking for the thread in the list is not a very efficient way to do things.  What you want to do is look at the bar thingy that shows the "forum path" of the thread you are in.  (That's the thing that also shows your user name on the right side.)  Directly below your username you'll see a "Quick Links" tab.  Pull down that menu and select "Subsribed Threads".  You are already subscribed to this thread because you have posted to it.  There is a also a way to subscribe to a thread without the need of making a post to the thread, but you'll probably figure that out as you explore the site and monkey around with the controls.  (I know I sure had to!)


----------



## HolyMan

*Thanks again*

thanks for the help about the quick links it is true I have been stumbling around this site all day

I had someone help me alittle he e-mailed me about the living world and that I can post at the Red Dragon Inn so I have been designing another character (Two in two days) fells like the time I first opened that little red box all those years ago Feels Good!!!


----------



## Leif

Leif/Ray will be unavailable from this coming Sunday afternoon/eveining through Tuesday night.  Sorry.


----------



## HolyMan

*Wow!!!*



Leif said:


> Leif/Ray will be unavailable from this coming Sunday afternoon/eveining through Tuesday night. Sorry.




Sorry to hear it, if I get into the Hall of the Dwarven Lord game we might have time for introductions of characters before sun. Oh my title is WOW!!! because as I came to the Talk the Talk page I notice that you posted 13 times in a row they were all lined up one after the other


----------



## Leif

he, yeah, I put a notice of my upcoming absence in all of the games I'm playing in, plus a few extra posts in the games I'm DMing to handle some other charactrer business.  13 huh?  It didn't FEEL like that many!


----------



## HolyMan

*watch out*

hey looks like rhun is trying to catch up with you he just did 8 in a row 

question: how many games are you in and DMing ( I read the rules about DMing it looks like alot to do before you can be one here)


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> hey looks like rhun is trying to catch up with you he just did 8 in a row
> 
> question: how many games are you in and DMing ( I read the rules about DMing it looks like alot to do before you can be one here)



Acutally, that's pretty funny!  Rhun is a buddy of mine on here, but he's been a member here for quite a number of years longer than I have.  So when my post count started to get close to his, he freaked out and just started posting like crazy!  I guess when he saw me posting tonight he freaked out and wanted to get his comfortable lead back.  I wish he'd just go ahead and get a couple thousand ahead of me again.  Maybe he'd calm down then.  I'm DMing, let's see, 4 I think, well, 3.5 (I'm co-DM of one with my best friend).  And Playing, oh, man, probably 5 or 6 maybe 8, I don't even know.  5 or 6 I think?


----------



## HolyMan

Well I think rhun will just have to join about 20 more games because by the numbers I have run:

Leif about 4,700 posts a year
rhun about 3,000 posts a year 

So in about 2 years you'll pass him, good luck


----------



## Leif

I don't think you're quite getting it, man.  First, he is dead-set against letting me pass him in post count.  His determination will count for a lot, too.  Second, I don't really even want to pass him.  If it would make him feel better, then I'd rather he would get way ahead of me again.  At the same time, however, I can't let my games suffer because of this, so I'll post when I need to post.  Period.

*6/18 addtional note-*
Thanks, man, but we'll be ok.   Oh, and I think we should stop hijacking Walking Dad's OOC thread now!   Sorry, Dad!


----------



## HolyMan

Oh I didn't know that he was serious about not letting you pass him thought it was just fun well maybe I should stop talking to you it doesn't seem to be helping either of you

You could post in the same post right???

maybe one game just for about half a dozen re-posts I don't know just an ideal (want to help)

*6/18 additional note: *

o.k. kool Yeah sorry Walking Dad didn't mean the hijacking


----------



## Walking Dad

No problem guys, I think we will just jump into the guest room, when Leif is back. This way I have a change to reread the adventure and do some twinking.

And welcome, HolyMan! ( Can I shorten it to HM?)


----------



## HolyMan

*Awesome i'm in*

HM is fine with me WD 

We could bring me up to speed until next week?

Why did  I venture to the Dwarven Hall? If you want to add a hook to help the adventure along go ahead, or I could be looking for a spell component that can only be harvested underground?

What areas a visitor might have visited (been allowed into).

Did I hear the cry that the Dwarven Lord is dead? Or anything to say he may yet live?

And did I get a glimpse of the very big "creature" before I bolted myself into the guest room? 

Sorry WD just more work to add to your "twinking".


----------



## Walking Dad

> Why did I venture to the Dwarven Hall? If you want to add a hook to help the adventure along go ahead, or I could be looking for a spell component that can only be harvested underground?



You are there on behalf of a mage guild. The dwarfs needed their assistance because they lack a wizard themselves.



> What areas a visitor might have visited (been allowed into).



Nearly all, but private rooms (guest other than yours, etc) See also the map at this post:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4502826-post1.html



> Did I hear the cry that the Dwarven Lord is dead? Or anything to say he may yet live?



Only that he was shot. Nothing specific.



> And did I get a glimpse of the very big "creature" before I bolted myself into the guest room?



You are not sure what it was. But humanoid and not as large as an ogre.



> Sorry WD just more work to add to your "twinking".



No problem


----------



## HolyMan

Well that took you no time at all very professional very kool.

O.k. I'm all ready then I went and posted Brawar in the RG and well watch the IC for when we start.


----------



## Leif

Umm, sorry guys, for causing the delay!! 

Anyway, I hope it gives plenty of time for our dear old (Walking) Dad to get us some yummy treats for our ENWorld consumption!


----------



## Theroc

WD, is the recruiting ad still open, or did holyman fill it?


----------



## Leif

Greetings, Theroc!  Long time no read, eh? (what? a week?)   Remember, we'll pick up again with my "The Hall of the Rainbow Mage" game next week, Lord willing and the creek don't rise!


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry, Theroc I think I just got in today. but I think I'm going to start a new campaign thread look for it.


----------



## Theroc

Leif said:


> Greetings, Theroc!  Long time no read, eh? (what? a week?)   Remember, we'll pick up again with my "The Hall of the Rainbow Mage" game next week, Lord willing and the creek don't rise!




No idea.  Just finding myself sitting idle for hours refreshing Enworld, so thought maybe another game would be a good fix(I agonize over character creation, so that in and of itself would consume a few days for me, since I've that much free time) but yeah, looking forward to playing Nilah again.

Holyman, no biggie man, was just wondering whether or not it was open.  Will look for the new campaign though.


----------



## Walking Dad

Sorry Theroc, but you can become an alternate, if you are interested.


----------



## Walking Dad

And the story continues...


----------



## HolyMan

Anything else I should know before Brawar joins the fight to take back the Dwarven Halls? What about my spells did I have time to prepare for a battle or was I caught off guard?


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry Theroc, but you can become an alternate, if you are interested.






Sure, I can fiddle with an alternate character for your game, once I finish the monk I am working on for Holyman's game (Since I'm not an alternate there)

Would it be an alternate spellcaster, or would class matter?


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> Anything else I should know before Brawar joins the fight to take back the Dwarven Halls? What about my spells did I have time to prepare for a battle or was I caught off guard?



You were hiding in the room for some time. Prepare bthe spells you need to fight 




Theroc said:


> Sure, I can fiddle with an alternate character for your game, once I finish the monk I am working on for Holyman's game (Since I'm not an alternate there)
> 
> Would it be an alternate spellcaster, or would class matter?



Hm, best you wait if someone drops. If I add a 5th character, I will PM you in advance.


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> Hm, best you wait if someone drops. If I add a 5th character, I will PM you in advance.




Works for me.


----------



## HolyMan

*Thanks Leif*

thats why i couldn't reminder what happen to the light source it just poofed out!!

Going down the hall two by two i think we are ready WD


----------



## HolyMan

WD are you ready for round two post or should we wait till Balsor gives his check?? I not sure if the check is first round or begining of second and he goes before me


----------



## Walking Dad

If you don't notice the cube, you are automatically engulfed if you walk in.

I think we should wait for the escape check. It is still for the first round and there are only two PC's that can still act.


----------



## kinem

Walking Dad said:


> If you don't notice the cube, you are automatically engulfed if you walk in.




Yeah, I had to look that one up in the SRD.  Nasty.  I have to say the cube seems under-CR'd.  Could be a TPK.


----------



## HolyMan

played a game once where the DM put a cube in the sewers of a city it went to a part where this large pipe dumped out water a refuge right on top of it. It just sat there and collected whatever. Well to make the story short every PC was dead or dying by the time we "jumped down into the water below"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I got to use some black puddings and an arcane ooze in a game recently. The barbarian carved up the pudding and then looked surprised when I dropped another 4 counters on the table =P I never got to use the gelatinous cube though, would have been fun!


----------



## Leif

I've always liked G. Cubes as a DM.  But, I have to tell ya, right now, I'm really starting to HATE them as a player!


----------



## HolyMan

NO CRITS!! darn I forgot about that and no flanking if I remember correctly-- it really bites my first roll of the  game nat20 and it just regular  

and here i stand witha 18-20 threat range oh well


----------



## HolyMan

Well been posting great so far tonight time for another

WD- What do you say to the Guild of Hall Sweepers saving the party?

A group of dwarves led by a gnome carrying Cube Prodders

just a thought 

Why is it when the party is down it's always the wizard who is the one left?? Every time.


----------



## Walking Dad

Hm, I'm not a bi fan of deus ex machina. We could re-boot the adventure. Would like to try another system . Have you access to the True20 rules?


----------



## Leif

So, it's really over?  Wow, my very first TPK!   Thanks a lot, WD!


----------



## HolyMan

Walking Dad said:


> Hm, I'm not a bi fan of deus ex machina. We could re-boot the adventure. Would like to try another system . Have you access to the True20 rules?




don't know deus ex amjiggy but understand re-boot lol all I've been doing in Enworld the last weeks so I'm game

True20 ?? I've played alot of games in my day, but sorry to say I have never heard of it. Still a little room left in my skull for another set of rules lol

"What say you?" - Aragorn  
everyone ready to try again?


----------



## Leif

I've never played true20, and don't have the rules, but I also am game to try if that's what the Wise WD Decrees.


----------



## HolyMan

have gotten the true20 quick starts for free will try to post here

give me a sec


----------



## Leif

Yeah, that's a cool mechanic for the game, but aren't there rules for classes, races, skills, and feats?


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Yeah, that's a cool mechanic for the game, but aren't there rules for classes, races, skills, and feats?




At true20.com it said all those things are the same as d20??

also had a short conversion pdf 
seems kool will dig deeper over weekend

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> At true20.com it said all those things are the same as d20??
> 
> also had a short conversion pdf
> seems kool will dig deeper over weekend
> 
> HM



Thanks, HM.


----------



## HolyMan

no prob Leif

hope we meet that cube again one day 
when i'm like 20th lvl 

I'll know it by the chunk that got takin' out of it  my first adventure on EnWorld and a cube got me 

oh well makes for some great story


----------



## Walking Dad

The True 20 bestiary has rules for the gelatinous cube 

Will look for more infos to post. The game is mostly OGL.

Conversion:
http://grfiles.game-host.org/gr_files/d20toTrue20.pdf

Damage Rules(!):
http://true20.com/files/true20revdmg.pdf

Character Sheet:
http://true20.com/files/true20_char_sheet.pdf

Skills:
http://true20.com/files/grr1704_pre3.pdf

Roles / Classes:
http://true20.com/files/grr1704_pre2.pdf


Will post racial mods, ... as needed.

It is based on this:
http://www.darkshire.net/~jhkim/rpg/srd/srd_true_romantic/index.html


----------



## Leif

Looks cool, WD.  The Expert appeals to me, but more thought is obviously needed to determine just what sort of expert.  But, thinking more now, perhaps a mechanical expert specializing in seige weaponry, primarily ballistae, with a good shot of archery skill thrown in.  Hmm, that may walk the line between Expert and Warrior.  Would that be workable?


----------



## Walking Dad

I thought of re-start this very adventure again, so you can take 1 level in both roles.

Abilities: True20 only uses the modifier

Str: 13 (+1)  =  Str: +1

You have 6 points, max 4 in one ability.


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> I thought of re-start this very adventure again, so you can take 1 level in both roles.
> 
> Abilities: True20 only uses the modifier
> 
> Str: 13 (+1)  =  Str: +1
> 
> You have 6 points, max 4 in one ability.



Sorry, I don't get what you mean about this.


----------



## Walking Dad

They give you 6 points to distribute among your abilities (Str, Dey, etc.). The game effect is like standard D&D, but ignoring the score and using the ability mod only. Hope it helps. (Still no native speaker )


----------



## Walking Dad

Who would be interested in playing?


----------



## HolyMan

interested 
from what i have read this is more role play than roll play and that is for me

check my stats WD did I do this right

STR: 10
DEX: 14 +2
CON: 12 +1
INT:  16 +3
WIS:  10
CHA:  10

so in true20 its STR:0 DEX:+2,CON:+1,INT:+3,WIS:0,CHA:0

thats unless someone else wants the wizard I can roleplay anything


----------



## kinem

Not that I wouldn't be interested, but I think I'll pass.  I shouldn't spend too much time posting and I am in several games already.  Have fun!


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> They give you 6 points to distribute among your abilities (Str, Dey, etc.). The game effect is like standard D&D, but ignoring the score and using the ability mod only. Hope it helps. (Still no native speaker )



hahaha, you do just great, WD.  The problem here is all mine.


Walking Dad said:


> Who would be interested in playing?



Definitely me!  I may have a bit of trouble at first, but I'm sure to get the hang of it in oh, say a year or so? 

Bummer, kinem!  Come on, stick around!


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> interested
> from what i have read this is more role play than roll play and that is for me
> 
> check my stats WD did I do this right
> 
> STR: 10
> DEX: 14 +2
> CON: 12 +1
> INT:  16 +3
> WIS:  10
> CHA:  10
> 
> so in true20 its STR:0 DEX:+2,CON:+1,INT:+3,WIS:0,CHA:0
> 
> thats unless someone else wants the wizard I can roleplay anything



Yes, perfect 

I thinkk all but the powers and rthe damage mechanic are simply strenlined standard d20, so you should be fine, Leif.

Sorry to see you go kinem, but I understand.

Shall I 'call' Theroc then?


Theroc said:


> Works for me.




Last thing, if you need help, I could simply convert your old character.


----------



## Walking Dad

Ray re-imagined

  Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast
  Human Warrior (6 point buy) Level 2

  AC 14 (+2 Combat bonus +2 Dex) Move: 20 feet

  S +2
  D +2
  C +2
  I +0
  W +0
  C +0

  Saves:
  Fort: +5 -- +3+2
  Ref: +2 -- +0+2
  Will: +0 -- +0+0
  Tough: +7 -- (+2 Con +5 armor)

  Skills - points = [16+4(human)] + [4+1(human)]
  Acrobatics +7 = 5+2 (armor check -5)
  Athletics +7 = 5+2 (armor check -6)
  Swim +7 = 5+2 (armor check -6

  Two more

  Feats - 3(std) +1(human) +1(war bonus) +1(level)
  Armor Proficiency light & heavy
  Skill Focus (Athletics) (+3 to skill)
  Weapon Focus (Great Axe, +1 to hit)
  Power Attack (trade attack bonus for damage)
  Cleave (extra melee attack after dropping target)

  BAB = +2
  Great Axe, +6 to hit, +7 damage, 20/+4 crit (BAB+Str+weapon focus+m/w greataxe)
  Dwarven War Axe, +4 to hit, +6 damage, 20/+4 crit (BAB+Str)
  Dagger, +4 to hit, +3 damage, 19-20/+3 crit (BAB+Str)

  900gp at start

  Banded Mail ? gp +5 Tough (Armor Check -6)
  Great Axe, Masterwork (+1 to hit) 20+300gp (of Dwarven make)
  Dwarven War Axe (size M) (it's his backup, carried strapped to his back) 30gp
  Dagger 2gp
  Backpack 2 gp
  Flint and Steel 1 gp
  Rope, Silk 100 feet 20 gp
  Whetstone 2 cp
  Explorer’s Outfit 10 gp
  Trail Rations, 4 days 2 gp
  Pouch, Belt 1 gp
  2 Sunrods 4 gp (one used when we enter Dwarf Mines)
  Everburning Torch 110 gp
  Smokestick 20 gp
  Potion: Cure Light Wounds, CL1 (@ 50 gp each) (X 2)
  Mule + 4 days’ feed 8.2 gp
  Saddle, Pack 5 gp
  Bit and Bridle 2 gp
  Bedroll 1 sp
  Sack, Empty X10 1 gp

  Money Left
  GP 10
  SP 16
  CP 3


----------



## Leif

Cool, thanks, wd!  So all that changed was the way his ability scores are written, and "fighter" became "warrior"?


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> Shall I 'call' Theroc then?





You called?  

On a more serious note: I too am totally inexperienced with True20, but I am not permitted to download.  So if you can walk me through the differences, I've no problem joining in.

I will just need to know what we have and what we need characterwise, and then I'll roll around and find the character creation info and plot info to try and work out a character concept and stuff.


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> Cool, thanks, wd!  So all that changed was the way his ability scores are written, and "fighter" became "warrior"?



It was work in progressed. You also need to choose more skills. Warriors get 4+ Int.




Theroc said:


> You called?
> 
> On a more serious note: I too am totally inexperienced with True20, but I am not permitted to download.  So if you can walk me through the differences, I've no problem joining in.
> 
> I will just need to know what we have and what we need characterwise, and then I'll roll around and find the character creation info and plot info to try and work out a character concept and stuff.




This is no download:
True System Reference Document, Romantic Fantasy Edition

It is something like a 'beta' to the True20 rules. You could give me just a concept, I do the building and then you can propose changes.

Would the rest like to stay with there characters/classes/races?


----------



## HolyMan

Sure WD if you want to change Brawar to True20 please do

Then all I have to do is have fun playing 

will go over beta rules tommorrow today is chore day 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Brawar True 20 (work in progress)


*Name:* Brawar
*Class:* Adept
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Deity:* Boccob
*Str:* +0    *Level:* 2
*Dex:* +3    *BAB:* +1
*Con:* +1    *Grapple:* +1
*Int:* +2    *Speed:* 30'
*Wis:* +0    *Init:* +3
*Cha:* +0    *ACP:* +0

*Base  Shld   Dex  Size  Nat  Misc  Total*
*Armor:*              10          +3                     13
*Flatfooted:* 10

*Base   Mod  Misc  Total*
*Fort:*                      0    +1          +1
*Ref:*                       0    +3          +3
*Will:*                      3    +0          +3

*Armor  Mod  Misc  Total*
*Toughness:*                      +1

*Weapon                      Attack   Damage     Critical*
Scimitar(mw.)                +2        +2       18-20/+3
Dagger(melee)                +1        +1       19-20/+3
Dagger(thrown)               +4        +1       19-20/+3
*Languages:* Common,Draconic,and Elven
*Abilities:* bonus feat at 1st lvl
           +4 skill points at 1st level +1 skill point/lvl
           after 1st lvl
           summon familiar,spellbook,spellcasting,bonus feats at
           5th,10th,15th, and 20th
*Feats:* Scribe Scroll,Toughness,Martial Weapon Proficiency-
              Scimitar
*Skill Points:* 25       *Max Ranks:* 5/2.5
*Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total*
Concentration                 5     +1          +6
Spellcraft                    5     +2   +2     +9
Knowledge(arcana)             5     +2          +7
Knowledge(history)            5     +2          +7
Knowledge(local)              3     +2          +5
Decipher Script               2     +2          +4

*Equipment:               Cost  Weight*
Artisan's Outfit            free      0lb
Scimitar(mw.)               315gp     4lb
Dagger                        2gp     1lb
Bedroll                       1sp     5lb
Spell Component Pouch         5gp     2lb
Scroll Case                   1gp    .5lb
   - scroll of Magic Missile(cstlvl1) and Sleep(cstlvl1)
Scroll Case                   1gp    .5lb
   - scroll of Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1),
               and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Belt Pouch                    1gp    .5lb (+1lb)
   - potions of Cure Light Wounds(x2)lvl1, Shield of Faith lvl1, and
               Oil of Magic Weapon
   -Tindertwigs(10)          10gp     0lb
Backpack                      2gp     2lb
   - Spellbook               free     5lb
   - Trail Rations(2days)     1gp     1lb
   - Waterskin                1gp     4lb
   - Everburning Torch      110gp     1lb

*Total Weight:*27.5lb      *Money:* 13gp 4sp
*Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push*
*Max Weight:*         38lb    76lb   115lb  230lb   575lb
*Spellbook:*
   0  level-  All
  1st level-  Magic Missile, Sleep, Shield, Enlarge Person, True Strike
              Comprehend Languages, Tenser's Floating Disc
*Age:* 29
*Height:* 5-11"
*Weight:* 145lb
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Bald W/black gotee
*Skin:* Dark Brown

Do you want a familiar? It now costs a feat.

The spells are a bit more complicated to convert. Would you prefer more attack or defense or utility?


----------



## HolyMan

no familiar please and more of a utility caster has the right spell for the right job lol

And thanks should I copy this into the RG??


----------



## Theroc

I'm slightly confused.

Are we selecting races and such from the True-20 too?

The Psychic Wolves sound interesting, but I found nowhere to get more info to figure out what the heck they are.

Also, what roles are occupied at the moment, and what do we need?


----------



## Walking Dad

No, it the beta is for the Blue Rose Campaign. We use the D&D standard races. In which are you interested? I can post them here.

@HolyMan: Wait with the copy until I'm finished


----------



## HolyMan

Copy that WD


----------



## Theroc

Um... I'm not sure yet, my race choices usually depend on what class I am taking.

What classes are available/taken, so I know where the gaps are?


----------



## Leif

My character:  Rayverim Thanderghast, Human Warrior.


----------



## HolyMan

And I am Brawar human Wizard.


----------



## Walking Dad

So, we would need an expert (rogue) and a cleric (adept with healing powers).

If we should get short on players, it would be possible to combine the wizard and the cleric (if HolyMan doesn't mind).


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> So, we would need an expert (rogue) and a cleric (adept with healing powers).
> 
> If we should get short on players, it would be possible to combine the wizard and the cleric (if HolyMan doesn't mind).




WD, is there a way to make a Druid-y type healer guy?


----------



## HolyMan

Walking Dad said:


> So, we would need an expert (rogue) and a cleric (adept with healing powers).
> 
> If we should get short on players, it would be possible to combine the wizard and the cleric (if HolyMan doesn't mind).




Not at all clerics are my fave class...

 member i came in to take the wizards spot you lost at the beginning I will need help if you don't mind WD i don't know how to work dual classes in this would i go to lvl1 in each class??

HM


----------



## Leif

HM, I can take some of the burden of spell-casting, if you want.  I'd better wait a bit, though, since I'm our front-line Warrior, but if/when we make L3, I can branch out into healer, as well, that'll help take some of the pressure of of you, maybe.  Or, since clerics are your "faves," maybe I could just take on some of the other Arcanist role and leave the healing to you?  Or, maybe I should just shut up and swing my axe????


----------



## HolyMan

If you keep swinging I promise more than a few bull's str/enlarge/bless combos coming your way. If that is possible in true20 I have only gone over characters hmmm haven't seen a spell list


HM


----------



## Leif

Ok, we can work it that way, too.


----------



## Theroc

Theroc said:


> WD, is there a way to make a Druid-y type healer guy?





Just making sure Holyman and Leif saw me posting interest in being a Druid-y type HEALER guy... so they don't go and multiclass to cover the role.

Unless they WANT to be backup-healz.


----------



## Walking Dad

The system is very free. There is only one 'magic' class. The adept. You just choose the powers you like (with DM consent). Also all classes gain a core ability. The standard for fighter is a kind of second wind in combat. For the adept to use a 'unknown' power. both cost one conviction / action point.

I could change this ability to something like a light wildshape for a druid or a turn undead for the cleric.


You need not to take two different adept roles. I would just allow more different powers.

Here are some sample powers:

[sblock]
*Cure*
_Fatiguing_
You can heal injuries by touch. With a full-round action, you can grant a subject an immediate recovery check using your Cure check result in place of their Constitution check. If the recovery check fails, you must wait the normal recovery time for that condition or expend a level of fatigue before trying again. You can stabilize a dying character with a Difficulty 10 Cure check.
You can use Cure on yourself. You can’t cure your own staggered or unconscious conditions or stabilize yourself while dying, since you have to be conscious and able to take a full-round action to use Cure. You can use Cure on your own disabled conditions, but doing so is a strenuous action. If your recovery check is successful, you suffer no ill effects. If it is not, however, your condition worsens to dying.
Try Again: See above. Otherwise you can retry freely.
Time: Cure is a full-round action.

*Elemental Blast*
_Fatiguing_
Prerequisite: Cold, Earth, Energy, Fire, Water, or Wind Shaping
Your can strike a foe with a focused blast of elemental force. Your Elemental Blast is a normal ranged attack with a range increment of adept level x 10 feet and a maximum range of ten increments (adept level x 100 feet).
An Elemental Blast has a damage bonus equal to your adept level. Water and Wind Shaping strikes inflict non-lethal damage. If you have Weather Shaping, you can call lightning from storm clouds as an Elemental Blast. If you apply the Widen Power feat to an Elemental Blast, it affects all targets within a radius of adept level x 2 feet from the target point. Targets of a Widened Elemental Blast can make a Reflex saving throw. If successful, the blast only inflicts half damage on that target.
Time: Standard action.

*Enhance Ability*
_Fatiguing_
You can improve your Strength or Dexterity for a short time. A successful Enhance Ability check adds a bonus to either your Strength or Dexterity score for 1 minute (10 rounds). The result of the check indicates the amount of the bonus. If desired, you can split a bonus of +2 or greater between Strength and Dexterity.
Enhance Ability



> Difficulty Bonus
> 15           +1
> 20           +2
> 25           +3
> 30           +4
> 35           +5





Time: Enhance Ability is a standard action. The bonus lasts 10 rounds (1 minute). If you take 20 when making this check, you spend 2 minutes and suffer a +20 increase in the fatigue Difficulty.

*Enhance Other*
_Fatiguing_
This works like Enhance Ability, except you can enhance others’ abilities by touch, and cannot enhance your own abilities with it.
Special: The subject of this power must also make a Fortitude saving throw against fatigue (same Difficulty as the adept) when its duration runs out, to represent the strain placed on the subject’s body.

[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> The system is very free. There is only one 'magic' class. The adept. You just choose the powers you like (with DM consent). Also all classes gain a core ability. The standard for fighter is a kind of second wind in combat. For the adept to use a 'unknown' power. both cost one conviction / action point.
> 
> I could change this ability to something like a light wildshape for a druid or a turn undead for the cleric.
> 
> 
> You need not to take two different adept roles. I would just allow more different powers.
> 
> Here are some sample powers:
> 
> [sblock]
> *Cure*
> _Fatiguing_
> You can heal injuries by touch. With a full-round action, you can grant a subject an immediate recovery check using your Cure check result in place of their Constitution check. If the recovery check fails, you must wait the normal recovery time for that condition or expend a level of fatigue before trying again. You can stabilize a dying character with a Difficulty 10 Cure check.
> You can use Cure on yourself. You can’t cure your own staggered or unconscious conditions or stabilize yourself while dying, since you have to be conscious and able to take a full-round action to use Cure. You can use Cure on your own disabled conditions, but doing so is a strenuous action. If your recovery check is successful, you suffer no ill effects. If it is not, however, your condition worsens to dying.
> Try Again: See above. Otherwise you can retry freely.
> Time: Cure is a full-round action.
> 
> *Elemental Blast*
> _Fatiguing_
> Prerequisite: Cold, Earth, Energy, Fire, Water, or Wind Shaping
> Your can strike a foe with a focused blast of elemental force. Your Elemental Blast is a normal ranged attack with a range increment of adept level x 10 feet and a maximum range of ten increments (adept level x 100 feet).
> An Elemental Blast has a damage bonus equal to your adept level. Water and Wind Shaping strikes inflict non-lethal damage. If you have Weather Shaping, you can call lightning from storm clouds as an Elemental Blast. If you apply the Widen Power feat to an Elemental Blast, it affects all targets within a radius of adept level x 2 feet from the target point. Targets of a Widened Elemental Blast can make a Reflex saving throw. If successful, the blast only inflicts half damage on that target.
> Time: Standard action.
> 
> *Enhance Ability*
> _Fatiguing_
> You can improve your Strength or Dexterity for a short time. A successful Enhance Ability check adds a bonus to either your Strength or Dexterity score for 1 minute (10 rounds). The result of the check indicates the amount of the bonus. If desired, you can split a bonus of +2 or greater between Strength and Dexterity.
> Enhance Ability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time: Enhance Ability is a standard action. The bonus lasts 10 rounds (1 minute). If you take 20 when making this check, you spend 2 minutes and suffer a +20 increase in the fatigue Difficulty.
> 
> *Enhance Other*
> _Fatiguing_
> This works like Enhance Ability, except you can enhance others’ abilities by touch, and cannot enhance your own abilities with it.
> Special: The subject of this power must also make a Fortitude saving throw against fatigue (same Difficulty as the adept) when its duration runs out, to represent the strain placed on the subject’s body.
> 
> [/sblock]




Hm... sounds good.  If I seem very dense, it's because I really have little experience with this system/this game's Character generation rules.

How do the stats work in True20 exactly?  Like, do we roll a six sider for out stats or something, rather than the usual system where 18=+4?


----------



## Walking Dad

Theroc said:


> Hm... sounds good.  If I seem very dense, it's because I really have little experience with this system/this game's Character generation rules.
> 
> How do the stats work in True20 exactly?  Like, do we roll a six sider for out stats or something, rather than the usual system where 18=+4?



It uses a point buy system:


Walking Dad said:


> They give you 6 points to distribute among your abilities (Str, Dex, etc.). The game effect is like standard D&D, but ignoring the score and using the ability mod only. Hope it helps. (Still no native speaker )




HolyMan did it correct:


HolyMan said:


> interested
> from what i have read this is more role play than roll play and that is for me
> 
> check my stats WD did I do this right
> 
> STR: 10
> DEX: 14 +2
> CON: 12 +1
> INT:  16 +3
> WIS:  10
> CHA:  10
> 
> so in true20 its STR:0 DEX:+2,CON:+1,INT:+3,WIS:0,CHA:0
> 
> thats unless someone else wants the wizard I can roleplay anything


----------



## Theroc

I'll try to get some of the basics down in the next day or so.


----------



## Leif

Just so you know, Theroc, I'm perfectly happy just being the party meat-shield in this game!


----------



## Walking Dad

Are the new rules to much? We could re-start just after meeting the wizard and make the small hop to Pathfinder Rules:
Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document


----------



## HolyMan

Pathfinder sounds way kool i have a cleric (of course in another game) the orisons rule is very kool 

I thought this thread was dead because you were starting the Dark Sun thing you want us to play this or re-group over there and help out??


HM


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> Are the new rules to much? We could re-start just after meeting the wizard and make the small hop to Pathfinder Rules:
> Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document




Well, I personally got a bit confused, I'll check pathfinders RD and see if that's a bit easier.


----------



## Leif

WD, I'm for making this a Pathfinder rpg game!  Let's see, I think that will make this my 4th PFRPG game, so far.  (Maybe 5th?)


----------



## HolyMan

Theroc said:


> Well, I personally got a bit confused, I'll check pathfinders RD and see if that's a bit easier.




Posts say 1,001 congrats Theroc and I to had trouble with the true20 rules I believe they wanted to be more free flowing a do whatever you like style game and the damage system would make up for all the other rules not being present I couldn't make heads or tails of it lol

Three votes pathfinder need only one more player right?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Option A:
So, vote is continuing this adventure, using Pathfinder and restarting at the meeting with the wizard/ unknown 4th player?

Does anyone want to change/ re-create his character?

Option B:
So, you like Pathfinder rules and are not afraid trying something new and sign in here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/264016-pathfinder-recruiting-darksun-game.html

Option C:
Both A & B.


----------



## Leif

I've already agreed to Option C, haven't I??


----------



## Theroc

Mmm... was thinking of attempting option C, but I'm a bit confused with option A, as I haven't read the entire thread.  Will I need to to know how to start things off?

Also, it seems Pathfinder adjusted classes and added/changed some feats.  Are there any other major changes I'll need to take into account when creating a character?


----------



## Leif

As best I remember, Theroc, Option A is more or less a total re-start.  Nothing significant happened before we got the party together, of that I am certain.


----------



## Theroc

Leif said:


> As best I remember, Theroc, Option A is more or less a total re-start.  Nothing significant happened before we got the party together, of that I am certain.




Oh, I didn't know where the "Wizard" came in or what part he played, so I was a bit lost.

So, can anyone inform me of any significant differences between standard 3.5 and Pathfinder, besides class and feat tweaks?


----------



## Leif

Theroc said:


> Oh, I didn't know where the "Wizard" came in or what part he played, so I was a bit lost.
> 
> So, can anyone inform me of any significant differences between standard 3.5 and Pathfinder, besides class and feat tweaks?



The wizard that we had was just like the wizard in most adventuring parties.  No mystery there.

The whole point of Pathfinder was to make it work like 3.5, but with a few of the "problems" fixed.  I never was really conscious of any of these prfoblems, so I'm not even sure what they supposedly are/were.  But, like a few of these deatils are that rogues have d8 hitdice, sorcerers and wizards have d6, and things like that.  If anything is different, it's safe to assume that the change will favor the player.


----------



## Theroc

Leif said:


> The wizard that we had was just like the wizard in most adventuring parties.  No mystery there.




Wizard was a PC then?  I somehow had gotten the idea that the Wizard mentioned by WD was an NPC, hence all my confusion.

If not, then I'm not nearly as confused as I thought I was.


----------



## Leif

Yes, wizard originally was a pc, but had some posting/"disappearance-from-ENWorld" issues, if memory serves.


----------



## Theroc

So, basically, same as when we were looking at true20, but this time with Pathfinder rules.

So, a healer is still needed, yeah?


----------



## HolyMan

I'm the new Wizard remeber when they recurited me and you went on reserve? I believe WD wants to start when they group found me. 

Also I will do option A, but only if I can see a stat block on a Pathfinder Gelantious Cube 

And we are short a Rogue and a Cleric

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Hey Theroc I notice you giving the druid class a going over how about you try a Dwarven Subterraen (i know i missed that one up) Druid?

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> I'm the new Wizard remeber when they recurited me and you went on reserve? I believe WD wants to start when they group found me.
> Also I will do option A, but only if I can see a stat block on a Pathfinder Gelantious Cube
> And we are short a Rogue and a Cleric
> HM



I thought I could give you the stat block, HM, but turns out that the critter book is the one PF book that I don't have yet.  Up to the recent release of that book, PF was using 3.5 monsters, so a 3.5  G. Cube is probably a very good approximation.

I guess you guys would gang up and stone me if I wanted to change to a monk or something now, wouldn't you?   (psst - I don't!)


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks anyway Leif I always thought G cubes were easy till I ran into one I mean an AC so low even the wizard can hit it lol

Have you checked out the new guy thread in Talking the talk think you have had your name mentioned a coupel times should stop in 

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Thanks anyway Leif I always thought G cubes were easy till I ran into one I mean an AC so low even the wizard can hit it lol
> 
> Have you checked out the new guy thread in Talking the talk think you have had your name mentioned a coupel times should stop in
> 
> HM



Whaaa?  Which thread is that?  They're talking about me?  No way!


----------



## Theroc

Leif said:


> I guess you guys would gang up and stone me if I wanted to change to a monk or something now, wouldn't you?   (psst - I don't!)




I like the PF class changes.  Was thinking maybe a Druid/Ranger or something, but not sure.


----------



## Leif

Not me, man, I'm sticking Fighter, Pure Fighter, and Nothing But Fighter all the way!  Bad-a** to the MAX!


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Whaaa? Which thread is that? They're talking about me? No way!




nothing toooo......bad think they said you was chatty lol

post counts came up and i remebered you and Rhun's post war we talked about when I first started in EnWorld 

HM

edit Fighters in Pathfinder kick major G cube (hey they don't have @$$ES do they?)


----------



## Walking Dad

Theroc said:


> Oh, I didn't know where the "Wizard" came in or what part he played, so I was a bit lost.
> 
> So, can anyone inform me of any significant differences between standard 3.5 and Pathfinder, besides class and feat tweaks?



Skills are streamlined (stealth = hide and move silently...)
No skills x 4 on chara creation, but a +3 class-skill bonus for skills on your class list, if you allocate a point in them.
One system for bullrush, trip, grapple...
Spell tweaks



Theroc said:


> Wizard was a PC then?  I somehow had gotten the idea that the Wizard mentioned by WD was an NPC, hence all my confusion.
> 
> If not, then I'm not nearly as confused as I thought I was.



Good to hear 



HolyMan said:


> I'm the new Wizard remeber when they recurited me and you went on reserve? I believe WD wants to start when they group found me.
> 
> Also I will do option A, but only if I can see a stat block on a Pathfinder Gelantious Cube
> 
> And we are short a Rogue and a Cleric
> 
> HM



yes, Rogue and Cleric are the missing 'roles' (also known as trapmonkey and healer )

No official stat block for the cube yet, but I will make the official changes of the ooze type and grappling available (reduced size bonus for grappling).


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> nothing toooo......bad think they said you was chatty lol
> 
> post counts came up and i remebered you and Rhun's post war we talked about when I first started in EnWorld
> 
> HM
> 
> edit Fighters in Pathfinder kick major G cube (hey they don't have @$ do they?)



I never did find that thread, and I'm very curious to see it.  Please post a link?  I ultimately was forced to surrender in that 'post war,' because Rhun has just become a POSTING MACHINE!  I had passed him, almost, for a little while there, and now he is, like, a couple of thousand posts ahead of me again.   Not that it BOTHERS me, or anything....


----------



## HolyMan

They are all here http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/261068-new-guy.html

It seems everyone and his brother has posted there.

HM


----------



## Leif

Thanks, HM!  Man, they WERE talkin' about me, weren't they?  The weo8ayweoyawe8o holes.


----------



## HolyMan

To me it sounded like they had nothing but love for you 

Hey WD should we do some number crunching for Pathfinder or just convert over?

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> To me it sounded like they had nothing but love for you
> 
> Hey WD should we do some number crunching for Pathfinder or just convert over?
> 
> HM



Yeah, Yeah, sure, whatever you say, man.  Love is what you call it, huh?  In the immortal words of Herb Tarlek, "Ok-fine!"


----------



## Walking Dad

Just add HP or skills (fav class bonus) and calculate your combat modifier... and take a second look at your HD and class features. Or does anyone want to do a complete overhaul?


----------



## Theroc

Well, I could probably start working on my druid shortly then, if we've enough people to start up again, though it sounds like we'll be short a skillmonkey.


----------



## HolyMan

Why is it always the skill monkey?? In my day nobody (but me) wanted to be the cleric.

Whose new??/ We could get interested ?? They guys from the new guy thread?

Hey WD could you post in the new guy thread letting them know we needs a skill monkey everyone else has a post in the thread LOL

HM


----------



## Leif

WD, wasn't kinem our skill-monkey for this game?  What happened to him?  You didn't let him leave did you??  We should have all thrown him down and sat on top of him!


----------



## HolyMan

He bowed out when he thought it was True20 maybe he will jump in because it's Pathfinder now 

give him a ring...

HM


----------



## Leif

Good idea, I think I just will!  Well, not a "ring."  More like an ENWorld email.....

Ok, the message has now been sent to kinem!  Let's hope it does some good.


----------



## Walking Dad

I will wait if kinem wants to continue. and I already posted in the new guy thread... Posting there is some kind of status symbol


----------



## HolyMan

I know WD everyone has a post there lol kind of the Talking the Talk water cooler LOL

have to thank the new guy for the thread 

HM


----------



## kinem

Thanks for the invite  but I really am trying to cut down on the number of games I'm in for now, and I'm not feeling this game too much.  I'd rather be in WD's Darksun game.

Besides, this gives a new guy a chance to jump in.


----------



## Leif

Ok, Kinem, fine, be that way!   Hey, why don't you grab one of those ubiquitous 'new guys' by the scruff of the neck and fling him into this game?

...and speaking of which....

So, WD, you're really starting up two new games?  Somehow I think I've kinda been in limbo about that.  That means I've got a fighter going here and a cleric in your Dark Sun game, right?  I gotta update my mental filing system, I thinik I'm overdue for a new hard drive, too!


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Ok, Kinem, fine, be that way!  Hey, why don't you grab one of those ubiquitous 'new guys' by the scruff of the neck and fling him into this game?
> 
> ...and speaking of which....
> 
> So, WD, you're really starting up two new games? Somehow I think I've kinda been in limbo about that. That means I've got a fighter going here and a cleric in your Dark Sun game, right? I gotta update my mental filing system, I thinik I'm overdue for a new hard drive, too!




Whole reason I didn't join the dark sun was because my Gigs are full lol


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Whole reason I didn't join the dark sun was because my Gigs are full lol



So, HM, you got a line on where we can go to get a couple of good brain transplants?  We'd better hurry before the new health-care deal gets shoved down our throats!


----------



## HolyMan

How about brain transferals I get WD's brain you can have Rhuns they both seem able to handle alott on here

Health Care won't be needed if they don't solve the H1-N1 problem

earth turns into 28 days later yikes


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> How about brain transferals I get WD's brain you can have Rhuns they both seem able to handle alott on here
> 
> Health Care won't be needed if they don't solve the H1-N1 problem
> 
> earth turns into 28 days later yikes



My hunch is that Rhun would object to that deal.  You might be able to convince WD to go along with it, though.  Yeah, watch out for H1-N1!
waaaahhhh-chooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Walking Dad

Brains...


----------



## Theroc

lol, WD, with Pathfinder, what are our Character Creation rules now?

Same as the 3.5 rules?


----------



## Walking Dad

Let's see:



> 2nd level. standard creation rules. 25 point buy (DMG p 169).
> 900 gp starting gold. PHB + DMG only.




If the others don't want to re-create, we should stay with this. But adding the PRD as resource.
Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document


----------



## Theroc

Okay, just doublechecking to make sure nothing's changed from that.


----------



## HolyMan

Walking Dad said:


> Let's see:
> 
> 
> 
> If the others don't want to re-create, we should stay with this. But adding the PRD as resource.
> Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document





I'm not going to re-create but change Brawar to pwthfinder may take the rest of the day lol after I 'm done do I edit him in his RG spot or post another slot??

HM



Walking Dad said:


> Brains...




Said in Homer's voice you know the way he says _Beer _


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> I'm not going to re-create but change Brawar to pwthfinder may take the rest of the day lol after I 'm done do I edit him in his RG spot or post another slot??
> 
> HM



 Post him here first, please.




> Said in Homer's voice you know the way he says _Beer _



 YES!


----------



## HolyMan

Gotcha WD will have him by the end of the day (real life stuff first  )

Then Brawar will be back you evil G.Cube yes i'm coming for you (hope it doesn't read this lol)

HM


----------



## Leif

*Rayverim Thanderghast II (Pathfinder book, not PFD or 3.5)*

Ok, I'll re-make Ray according to the specifications you gave us, and post him here ASAP.  Wait a minute!  I don't have the final Pathfinder book yet, it's still on order!  Are there any appreciable changes that anyone of aware of between the Beta Playtest version and PFD?  Maybe I should just use PFD.  Link, someone, please?  Again?


----------



## HolyMan

think from people who have the book said PFD is the book in e-form so close as to not need book for generation

So I'm using it.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Comment #1: Pathfinder is WAYYY different from 3.5 in the class abilities section.

Comment#2: Pathfinder doesn't have a Concentration skill but I know I read something about taking a Concentration check and my PF cleric has a trait that gives him +2 Concentration so it must be a misprint in PRD

Comment#3: They have some of the koolest feats I have seen Deadly Aim, Vital Strike, Dazzling Display... awesome!

Comment#4; and most important the Pathfinder point buy system is WAYYY different than 3.5 take a look at this WD

This is Brawar 3.5:

Str: 11 +0 (03p.)  
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)    
Con: 12 +1 (04p.)     
Int: 14 +2 (06p.)     
Wis: 10 +0 (02p.)     
Cha:  8 -1 (00p.) 

And this is the same stats with Pathfinder:

Str: 11 +0 (01p.)    
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     
Con: 12 +1 (02p.)    
Int: 14 +2 (05p.)     
Wis: 10 +0 (00p.)     
Cha:  8 -1 (+2p.)

So as you see I have spent 18 pts gained another 2 points and still have not placed my +2 to any ability racial modifier.

So the question is do you still want us to go with a 25 point build??

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

See this link for the 'concentration' problem:
Magic

Hm, as you have to change your abilities anyway, because of the higher racial bonus, I fear we need to re-do the whole characters...

Ok, Pathfinder point buy 15pts (normal campaign).

@Leif: Yes, use the PRD. I use it nearly only for (Pathfinder) online games.


----------



## HolyMan

So... Concentration is no longer a skill I see thanks WD and 

15 point buy instead of 25 which will make my stats pretty much the same as they were

I will finish Brawar shortly

HM


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> @Leif: Yes, use the PRD. I use it nearly only for (Pathfinder) online games.



I'd be glad to.  Uh, could someone give me the LINK to it again, PLEASE?


----------



## HolyMan

*on the bus on my way to work...*

laptops are so kool

it's right above you Leif post #263

heres what i have so far for Barwar needs alot (i think)



		Code:
	

Name: Brawar
Class: Wizard (Universalist)
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Boccob
 
Str: 10 +0 (00p.)     Level: 2        XP: 3,000
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     BAB: +1         HP: 15 (2d6+2+3)
Con: 12 +1 (02p.)     CMB: +1         Dmg Red: none
Int: 16 +3 (05p.)     CMD: 14         Spell Res: 0%
Wis: 10 +0 (00p.)     Init: +3        Spell Save: 13+spell lvl
Cha:  8 -1 (+2p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Fail: 0%
 
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:           10      +0     +0     +3   +0     +0    +0    13
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 10 
                          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +1          +1
Ref:                       0     +3          +3
Will:                      3     +0          +3
 
Weapon                 Attack   Damage     Critical   Range
Lesnirn                  +2       1d6       18-20x2    ---
Dagger(melee)            +1       1d4       19-20x2    ---
Dagger(thrown)           +4       1d4       19-20x2    10' 
 
Languages: Common, Draconic, Elven, Dwarven
Abilities: Arcane bond(Lesnirn), Arcane School, cantrips, human traits
Hand of the Apprentice (Su): You cause your melee weapon to fly from your
 grasp and strike a foe before instantly returning to you. As a standard
 action, you can make a single attack using a melee weapon at a range of
 30 feet. This attack is treated as a ranged attack with a thrown weapon, 
except that you add your Intelligence modifier on the attack roll instead of 
your Dexterity modifier (damage still relies on Strength). This ability cannot 
be used to perform a combat maneuver. You can use this ability a number of 
times per day equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier.
 
 
Feats: Toughness(lvl1), Martial Weapon Prof.(scimitar), Scribe Scroll,
proficient with the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow,
 and quarterstaff
 
Skill Ranks/lvl: 2+4/lvl   Total Ranks: 13     
Skills                      Ranks  Mod  CSB  Misc   Total          
Spellcraft                   2     +3   +3           +8            
Knowledge(arcana)            2     +3   +3           +8        
Knowledge(history)           2     +3   +3           +8         
Knowledge(local)             2     +3   +3           +8
Knowledge(dungeoneering)     2     +3   +3           +8
Perception                   2     +0                +2
 
Spellbook:
 0  level-  All
 1st level-  Magic Missile, Sleep, Shield, Enlarge Person, True Strike
             Comprehend Languages, Tenser's Floating Disc
Spell's per day:
0 level- 4
1st level- 2 + 1 bonus 
 
Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Artisan's Outfit            free      0lb
Scimitar(mw.)               315gp     4lb
Dagger                        2gp     1lb
Bedroll                       1sp     5lb
Spell Component Pouch         5gp     2lb
Scroll Case                   1gp    .5lb
   - scroll of Magic Missile(cstlvl1) and Sleep(cstlvl1)
Scroll Case                   1gp    .5lb
   - scroll of Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1),
               and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Belt Pouch                    1gp    .5lb (+1lb)
   - potions of Cure Light Wounds(x2)lvl1, Shield of Faith lvl1, and
               Oil of Magic Weapon
   -Tindertwigs(10)          10gp     0lb
Backpack                      2gp     2lb
   - Spellbook               free     5lb
   - Trail Rations(2days)     1gp     1lb
   - Waterskin                1gp     4lb
   - Everburning Torch      110gp     1lb
 
Total Weight:27.5lb      Money: 13gp 4sp 
                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:          33    66     100  200  500
 
Age: 29
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 145lb
Eyes: brown
Hair: bald with black gotee
Skin: dark brown


----------



## Leif

Thanks!  Guess I couldn't see that high?


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> laptops are so kool
> 
> it's right above you Leif post #263
> 
> heres what i have so far for Barwar needs alot (i think)
> 
> ...




Lesnir is a scimitar, right?


----------



## Theroc

Hm... seems I almost HAVE to dump something to get the higher scores with the Pathfinder rules.  Now the question is... what to dump...?

Having a 12 in all scores costs me 12 of my 15 points, lol


----------



## HolyMan

Walking Dad said:


> Lesnir is a scimitar, right?




Sorry WD I thought I posted this before guess it didn't take.

yes Lesnir is my acrane bonded item a scimitar. It need a cool name so when I throw it I can say "Lesnir to me!" as it returns lol

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Any questions? Who is ready?


----------



## HolyMan

Walking Dad said:


> Any questions? Who is ready?




I'm ready except for not knowing the load limits are they the same as 3.5??

I think I'll have a light load no matter what but just in case.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

It is here:
Additional Rules

Just scroll down a bit.


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks WD

Brawar is ready to go

HM


----------



## Theroc

I'm not done.  Apologies for the delay WD.  Having some troubles on deciding my druid's ability scores.  Anyway, just wanted to note I'll be gone for about a week as of tomorrow.

Hopefully I won't be holding anything up.


----------



## HolyMan

I don't think so Theroc aren't we still short one???

the skill monkey did someone take that slot i don't remember i am old lol

HM


----------



## Theroc

HolyMan said:


> I don't think so Theroc aren't we still short one???
> 
> the skill monkey did someone take that slot i don't remember i am old lol
> 
> HM





Yeah, that's what I figured, and one reason I haven't put priority on getting this particular character done.  Though, I do think I like what they've done with the Druid in Pathfinder.  By that I mean, making Wildshape managable rather than some convoluted mess people tell me to stay away from when I ask about advice for it.  

I'll try to get this done when I get back.


----------



## Leif

Ok, I guess I'm confused.  Are we still going on with this game, where I play the human fighter, Rayverim Thanderghast, except wtih true20 rules (or some such, at least)?  WD, I guess I'm getting mixed up because of your other game that I'm involved with.  In both games, we've just been talking for so long that the details, like what character I'm playing, have become somewhat fuzzy.  But, if memory serves, I'm a Human fighter here, and a dwarf cleric in your Dark Sun game, right?


----------



## HolyMan

Don't know about the DarkSun game but here I know your an axe weilding Fighter

And it's not True20 we are using PathFinder rules 

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Don't know about the DarkSun game but here I know your an axe weilding Fighter
> 
> And it's not True20 we are using PathFinder rules
> 
> HM



Ok, see how confused I am??    Actually, that' good, I thought this was Ray's game!  Pathfinder, huh?  What happened to teh True20 game, WD?  Is there a third game of yours that I'm in, or am I just (I hope) horribly confused?


----------



## Theroc

Leif said:


> Ok, see how confused I am??    Actually, that' good, I thought this was Ray's game!  Pathfinder, huh?  What happened to teh True20 game, WD?  Is there a third game of yours that I'm in, or am I just (I hope) horribly confused?



  We went from True 20 to Pathfinder


----------



## HolyMan

Leif and Walking Dad please go here

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4929808-post345.html

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> Ok, see how confused I am??    Actually, that' good, I thought this was Ray's game!  Pathfinder, huh?  What happened to teh True20 game, WD?  Is there a third game of yours that I'm in, or am I just (I hope) horribly confused?






Theroc said:


> We went from True 20 to Pathfinder



That is right, mostly because we are lacking access to Trie20 rules for all and pathfinder got the PRD.

Leif - Fighter
HolyMan - Wizard
Theroc - Druid

So, what class should we recruit for the 4th slot?


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> That is right, mostly because we are lacking access to Trie20 rules for all and pathfinder got the PRD.
> 
> Leif - Fighter
> HolyMan - Wizard
> Theroc - Druid
> 
> So, what class should we recruit for the 4th slot?




Rogue would be good, for skills and trap-stuff.


----------



## HolyMan

Walking Dad said:


> Leif - Fighter
> HolyMan - Wizard
> Theroc - Druid
> 
> So, what class should we recruit for the 4th slot?




A G. Cube slayer

HM


----------



## Leif

I'm not sure what our 4th pc should be.  A rogue is the traditional choice.  But a monk could also fill that party role to a significant extent.  Another warrior or a cleric would have definite advantages.  A Sorcerer or a second wizard could make us quite lethal in regard to major blasting (when we get a level or two under our belts).  A Bard could fill the rogue's role to a great extent, and also offer some extra healing.

Yes, my vote will have to be for a Bard!


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Yes, my vote will have to be for a Bard!




Where are we going to find a Bard at this hour. And I vote Bard since G. Cubes don't have ears.  


HM


----------



## Arkhandus

Well, I might join in to fill that gap if you don't mind.  Is it 25-point-buy DMG-style or 15-point-buy Pathfinder-style as noted in the first post?   Pathfinder has slightly different point costs for ability scores (found in the Ability Scores section of Getting Started in the PRD).

I'll put something together by sometime Saturday.


----------



## HolyMan

Arkhandus said:


> Well, I might join in to fill that gap if you don't mind. Is it 25-point-buy DMG-style or 15-point-buy Pathfinder-style as noted in the first post?  Pathfinder has slightly different point costs for ability scores (found in the Ability Scores section of Getting Started in the PRD).
> 
> I'll put something together by sometime Saturday.




WD changed the point by to 15 points here:


http://www.enworld.org/forum/4920280-post271.html

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Arkhandus said:


> Well, I might join in to fill that gap if you don't mind.  Is it 25-point-buy DMG-style or 15-point-buy Pathfinder-style as noted in the first post?   Pathfinder has slightly different point costs for ability scores (found in the Ability Scores section of Getting Started in the PRD).
> 
> I'll put something together by sometime Saturday.






HolyMan said:


> WD changed the point by to 15 points here:
> 
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/4920280-post271.html
> 
> HM



Look like HM got it covered. Welcome to the game. I will delete the recruiting in the topic after seeing your character,


----------



## Arkhandus

Halfway done now.  I forgot to ask, how much HP do we get?  I assume max for 1st as normal, but beyond that?


----------



## Walking Dad

Arkhandus said:


> Halfway done now.  I forgot to ask, how much HP do we get?  I assume max for 1st as normal, but beyond that?




Yes, and 1/2 HD rounded up thereafter (d10=6).


----------



## Leif

Allow me to extend a tentative welcome to the game, Arkhandus!  (We've _got_ to stop meeting like this!  )


----------



## Arkhandus

*Cade the Rogue*

*Cade,* Male Human Rogue 2, XP 1,000
Tanned Caucasian Skin, Roughly-Shorn Short Black Hair, Dark Blue Eyes
Age 18, Height 5'-10", Weight 153 lbs., Medium-size
*Alignment:* Neutral, *Patron Deity:* Olidammara
*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, and Elven

Str 16, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 8

HP 15 / 15, Nonlethal 0, AC 16, Touch 12, Flat-Footed 14
Fortitude +1, Reflex +5, Will +1, Speed 20 ft./30 ft. base (run x4)
BAB +1, CMB +1, CMD 11, Melee +4, Ranged +3, Initiative +2

*Attacks:*
2H MW Morningstar +5 melee for 1d8+4 piercing and bludgeoning (20/x2)
Dagger +4 melee or +3 ranged for 1d4+3 piercing or slashing (19-20/x2, 10 ft. increment)
Javelin +3 ranged for 1d6+3 piercing (20/x2, 30 ft. increment)

*Feats:*
Skill Focus (Bluff), Skill Focus (Perception)

*Skills:*
Acrobatics +6 (2 R, +2 Dex, +3 class, -1 ACP), Appraise +6 (2 R, +1 Int, +3 class), Bluff +7 (2 R, -1 Cha, +3 class, +3 feat), Climb +7/+9 (2 R, +3 Str, +3 class, -1 ACP, +0/+2 kit), Disable Device +9 (2 R, +2 Dex, +3 class, +1 trapfinding, -1 ACP, +2 tools), Escape Artist +6 (2 R, +2 Dex, +3 class, -1 ACP), Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +6 (2 R, +1 Int, +3 class), Knowledge (Local) +5 (1 R, +1 Int, +3 class), Linguistics +5 (1 R, +1 Int, +3 class), Perception +9/+10 (2 R, +1 Wis, +3 class, +0/+1 trapfinding, +3 feat), Sense Motive +5 (1 R, +1 Wis, +3 class), Stealth +6 (2 R, +2 Dex, +3 class, -1 ACP), Swim +6 (1 R, +3 Str, +3 class, -1 ACP)

*Class Features:*
Rogue Proficiencies (simple weapons, light armor, hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, short sword), Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding +1, Evasion (Ex), Rogue Talent (Trap Spotter: Ex, automatic Perception check to locate traps when passing within 10 feet of them)

*Racial Traits:*
+2 Strength, Medium Humanoid (Human), Speed 30 ft., bonus feat, skilled, favored class: Rogue (+2 ranks)

*Possessions:*
Masterwork Morningstar (308 gp, 6 lbs., one-handed melee, +1 to hit), Dagger (2 gp, 1 lb., light melee/thrown), 5 Javelins (5 gp, 10 lbs., ranged thrown), Masterwork Chain Shirt (200 gp, 25 lbs., light, +4 AC, +4 MDB, -1 ACP, 20% ASF), Traveler's Outfit (free, 5 lbs., worn), Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs., holds rations, water, shovel, and torch), Belt Pouch (1 gp, 1/2 lb., holds coins, potion, antitoxin, tools, chalk, ink, and pen), Sack (1 sp, 1/2 lb., holds kit, crowbar, and bedroll), Map Case (1 gp, 1/2 lb.), 2 Parchments (4 sp), Ink (8 gp), Inkpen (1 sp), Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs.), Flint and Steel (1 gp), 5 Trail Rations (25 sp, 5 lbs.), 5 Waterskins (5 gp, 20 lbs.), Masterwork Thieves' Tools (100 gp, 2 lbs., +2 Disable Device), Chalk (1 cp), Crowbar (2 gp, 5 lbs.), Shovel (2 gp, 8 lbs.), Grappling Hook (1 gp, 4 lbs.), 50-ft. Silk Rope (10 gp, 5 lbs.), Climber's Kit (80 gp, 5 lbs., +2 Climb), Everburning Torch (110 gp, 1 lb.), Antitoxin (50 gp), Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1st-level caster), 7 gp, 17 sp, 9 cp

Load 119-1/2 lbs., Light 0-76, Medium 77-153, Heavy 154-230

*Appearance:*
Cade is a human fellow in his late teenage years, of average height and fairly muscular.  His face is rather plain, with roughly-shorn short black hair, dark blue eyes, and tanned skin.  He wears simple garb that doesn't see much maintenance or cleaning: knee-high leather boots, leather gloves, gray breeches, a dark brown shirt, a tan vest with several pockets, and a large gray cloak with hood.  Cade wears a fine chainmail shirt over this, but that too is slightly dirty.  A well-made morningstar rests in a brace of sorts at the left side of his belt, and a simple dagger is sheathed at the right.  A pouch hangs behind the dagger while a backpack and a large sack are slung over his shoulders, packed with gear as evidenced by the shovel sticking out at top and the coil of rope around Cade's right shoulder.  A mapcase is tied to the back of his belt, and a few javelins hang behind his left shoulder on a bandolier.  Cade appears to be left-handed, and moves gracefully.

*Personality:*
Cade is a sarcastic, selfish, greedy opportunist with a bad sense of humor.  On the other hand, he's almost a halfway decent human being once you get past all that.  He's not as heartless or ruthless as many other thieves and vagabonds, understands the value of hard work and teamwork, and is willing to help other people as long as it benefits him somehow (and don't give him no bull about warm fuzzy feelings being payment enough).

He's fairly even-tempered and has no particular malice towards anyone, though he's willing to fight and even kill in self-defense (and if he puts himself in a situation where that's necessary, such as when trying to get at some treasure and running into a guardian, so be it).  He feels bad when he has to kill anything other than a bothersome pest, but it doesn't stop him from killing anything dangerous and in his way.  If he can go around a threat, he will; otherwise he'll fight his way through it.  Cade is alert and wary, but too curious and too much of a thrill-seeker, so he often goes where most folk wouldn't, even if he ends up needing to run away afterward.  He's a fairly good liar from plenty of practice, but isn't much of a people-person and his rough, selfish nature tends to grate on others.

*Background:*
Cade, last name unknown, is a runaway from an insignificant fishing village out in the booneys, where he used to haul stuff around for his father when he wasn't sneaking off to explore and cause trouble.  He hated the boring little village and its plain surroundings, and hated the stink of fish everywhere, so he stowed away on the first real ship to come by in years.  He was around 9 years old at the time.

Cade scraped by for the next few years through hard labor for whoever would give him some coin in the port city he arrived in, as well as gambling and being a street performer at times, using his natural agility and learning some moves from a circus that passed through town one year.  Mostly he just got by through stealing and simply being good enough to get away with it, though he was too wary of pick-pocketing, instead just burgling or stealing things from windowsills, unlocked rooms, and merchants' stalls using his quick wits and trickery.  Cade naturally fell in with the local thieves' guild, out of necessity, but still did as much real work as he could, not quite willing to prey on other people any more than necessary.

Eventually, after stowing away on a caravan heading elsewhere, Cade discovered what he really wanted to do for a living: exploration and tomb-robbing.  The dead didn't need their possessions to get by, so who would he hurt by taking their stuff?  Plus he liked the thrill of it, and needed some excitement in his life heyond that of worrying about the city guards catching him someday.  So he left behind the previous city for good, and joined up with an explorer he met in the new town he visited.  After finding the expedition a bit too orderly and dull, Cade split off from the rest of the group and delved deeper, finding some more treasure for himself, and hid that treasure until he was ready to leave the expedition and find another opportunity for tomb-robbing.

He spent the next few years with other explorers and adventurers, visiting old tombs, castles, and other ruins where he honed his skills as a spelunker and treasure-hunter.  He's picked up a few languages and tricks along the way, mostly from folks he's been on expeditions with.  Now Cade has some experience fighting kobolds, darkmantles, and overgrown vermin, but still isn't very wealthy.  He's spent most of his treasure so far on simply buying better gear for treasure-hunting and protecting his greedy arse in the process.  When passing through another town and looking for opportunities, Cade heard about some dwarves being overrun in their halls by a bunch of goblinoids.....  And he figured, if others are headed that way to help, maybe he could too?  Dwarves are known for hoarding plenty of valuable rocks and fine equipment like mithral armor, so it could be rather profitable.....  Even if the dwarves weren't all dead, they couldn't fault a man for taking some souvenirs after rescuing them, could they?


----------



## Walking Dad

Looks good.

Game will (re-) start on Monday.


----------



## Arkhandus

BTW, what XP total should I start with?  Pathfinder uses slightly different XP charts.  Is it the Slow, Medium, or Fast chart for this game?  Slow is 3,000 XP necessary for 2nd-level; Medium is 2,000 for 2nd-level; Fast is 1,300 for 2nd-level.


----------



## Walking Dad

Med if you like, but I actually befer story dependant level-ups.


----------



## HolyMan

Question WD?

Do we edit are old character posts in the RG??

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Oh, I think I will start a new IC and RG thread. Today.


----------



## Walking Dad

And the new RG and IC are here:

Hall of the Dwarven (Pathfinder) RG IC OCC

Enjoy!


----------



## Leif

WD, what happened to the old RG for the former version of this game?  I'll either need to copy Rayverim from that (allowing for the change to PF rules, of course) or start all over.  Happy to start over, but I forget how many points we had for point-buy, how much gold and magic, and stuff.  Still level 2?

And, for that matter, am I still in this game?


----------



## Walking Dad

Standard gold (to lazy at the moment to look into the book right now) for 2nd level and 15pts Pathfinder point buy.

Here is the old RG.

Hope you are still here


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> Standard gold (to lazy at the moment to look into the book right now) for 2nd level and 15pts Pathfinder point buy.
> 
> Here is the old RG.
> 
> Hope you are still here



Great, thanks!


----------



## Walking Dad

We have started. Links are in the first post.


----------



## Walking Dad

Has anyone heard news from/about Theroc?


----------



## HolyMan

None sorry WD, and I am in about four other threads with Theroc and he hasn't been posting in them either.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Will recruit again....


----------



## Theroc

HolyMan said:


> None sorry WD, and I am in about four other threads with Theroc and he hasn't been posting in them either.
> 
> HM





...

HM, you yourself commented on my various away notices in other threads I was working on.  Apparently you forgot.

I left last friday to visit me (as of now Ex) girlfriend for a week.  I got back yesterday, but had a family reunion and felt like crap.

I'll try to work on my druid in the next couple days, but my creative mood's a bit wounded atm, and I was having trouble figuring out what ability scores to setup for my this guy.

Apologies for holding things up though guys.


----------



## Walking Dad

What about looking for a 5th player and 'finding' the druid in the dungeon?


----------



## Leif

Theroc said:


> ...
> HM, you yourself commented on my various away notices in other threads I was working on.  Apparently you forgot.
> I left last friday to visit me (as of now Ex) girlfriend for a week.  I got back yesterday, but had a family reunion and felt like crap.
> I'll try to work on my druid in the next couple days, but my creative mood's a bit wounded atm, and I was having trouble figuring out what ability scores to setup for my this guy.
> Apologies for holding things up though guys.





Walking Dad said:


> What about looking for a 5th player and 'finding' the druid in the dungeon?



I'm all for the 5th player, but let's give Theroc _at least_ a day or two to recover from his traumatic experience!  Sheesh, guys, you'd think that you'd never been dumped before.  That may be the case (I doubt very much), but, if it is, then let me tell you:  It's no fun, man.  Don't worry about any holdup for my part, Theroc.  I hope you feel much better soon, and realize that she ddin't deserve someone like you anyway!


----------



## HolyMan

Theroc said:


> ...
> 
> HM, you yourself commented on my various away notices in other threads I was working on. Apparently you forgot.
> 
> I left last friday to visit me (as of now Ex) girlfriend for a week. I got back yesterday, but had a family reunion and felt like crap.




I was saying you haven't posted since the week was up and I understand why now, and sorry about your lousy vacation I hope your feel better soon.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> I'm all for the 5th player, but let's give Theroc _at least_ a day or two to recover from his traumatic experience!  Sheesh, guys, you'd think that you'd never been dumped before.  That may be the case (I doubt very much), but, if it is, then let me tell you:  It's no fun, man.  Don't worry about any holdup for my part, Theroc.  I hope you feel much better soon, and realize that she ddin't deserve someone like you anyway!



Theroc is still in, by any means. And having a 5th player also helps to move forward if we loose a player later. I think finding a 5th player and the chara creation will take some time anyway.

BTW, I knew a guy who was dropped for a girl. He was depressed...


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> BTW, I knew a guy who was dropped for a girl. He was depressed...



Eeesh!  Now THAT is COLD!


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> BTW, I knew a guy who was dropped for a girl. He was depressed...




I'd prefer that to being dropped because we don't think the same way.  >.>

It's not quite the horrible-ness that it sounds, but it's something that makes no sense to me...

Anyway, anyone have any opinion on some stat setups for my druid?  I've had trouble deciding how to allocate them.


----------



## HolyMan

Theroc said:


> I'd prefer that to being dropped because we don't think the same way. >.>
> 
> It's not quite the horrible-ness that it sounds, but it's something that makes no sense to me...
> 
> Anyway, anyone have any opinion on some stat setups for my druid? I've had trouble deciding how to allocate them.





Allocating stats hmmm guess the question is what kind of druid do you want to play I haven't seen the abilities of a PF druid but that doesn't matter when it comes to style:

Summoning druid who uses his animals to do his fighting then attacks at a distance

Or do you summon a flaming sword and go toe to toe 

Or fight from the back of your Dire Bear??

Guess I'll need answers before I can help sorry.

HM

edit: what race were you thinking didn t we say maybe a dwarf druid once before ??


----------



## Leif

Wow, I don't think I've ever even heard of a Dwarf Druid -- sounds cool!


----------



## HolyMan

Oh yes next to a dwarven ranger who else would you want beside you to brave the wilds of the underdark

Takes a dire badger for a companion and summons a _flaming axe_ instead of _flame blade _(though I don't know the PF spells) knows all you need to know of goblins, drow, illithids, and a host of other monsters

and we could find one in the Halls... (like the cleric from the first shot lol)

HM


----------



## Theroc

Never been a big fan of dwarves or gnomes or halfings really(which eliminates half of the core races), but for combat, I was thinking on focus on wildshaping once fighting was underway(once wildshaping was something I can do).


----------



## HolyMan

Then STR and WIS high

CON and DEX next

and INT and CHA last 

hmmm... How about a savage druid a mountain man or hermit type whose adventuring to the halls to see why the shipments of beer have gone dry

we all meet up on the way... You wear furs/look animalish and perfer their company to that of people who can talk?? hence the low CHA you could make it 7 lol  

once you can wild shape you almost never appear human anymore
just one ideal i could do anothe ri like to brainstorm

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

You cannot wild shape on the starting level (2nd). And you should decide between getting an animal companion or a domain.


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> You cannot wild shape on the starting level (2nd). And you should decide between getting an animal companion or a domain.




I knew wildshape wasn't available at level two.  I simply meant once I reached the point where I COULD, that's what I wanted to focus on.

As for Companion versus Domain, I was leaning toward the companion, for some additional muscle/protection.

ANd HM, I already had a basic concept in mind, just not sure where to place the individual abilities.

Dumping Cha isn't the best of ideas for a druid who gets along with animals, since cha is used in Wild Empathy checks.


----------



## Leif

Theroc said:


> Never been a big fan of dwarves or gnomes or halfings really



Dwarves and Halflings I can understand.  BUT ...  NO GNOMES??? EEEEK!


----------



## Salthorae

Is this game still recruiting or is the title a falsehood?  

Totally interested in playing in a Pathfinder game!


----------



## Arkhandus

.....Everyone should play a gnome at least once!


----------



## Theroc

Leif said:


> Dwarves and Halflings I can understand.  BUT ...  NO GNOMES??? EEEEK!




Suppose I should clarify: I've never had an interest in PLAYING those races really.  They're fine for others... lol


----------



## Walking Dad

Salthorae said:


> Is this game still recruiting or is the title a falsehood?
> 
> Totally interested in playing in a Pathfinder game!



Yes, just come up with a character. We use standard 3.5 gods.


----------



## Salthorae

Ok, I just got done reading this whole thread... it's been a long time setting this game up! 

So the Characters are like this right now? 
Leif - Fighter
HM - Wizard
Theroc - Druid
Ark - Rogue

Hmm... what to do back-up on?? Anything in particular you guys would like 2 of?


----------



## Theroc

I forget, how are HP done this game?  Max on first die, average on second?


----------



## Salthorae

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, just come up with a character. We use standard 3.5 gods.




I'm thinking dwarven cleric since I've been playing mostly fighters in my home games...and we're in the dwarf halls? 

EDIT: for the 3.5 gods is it DMG only or Dieties and Demigods too? Just wondering if I have only Moradin to choose from or other dwarven gods? 

EDIT: Just realized that the Deities & Demigods only has the same core gods...

So my new question: for a Cleric of Moradin there are the Earth, Good, Law, & Protection domains. What about the Artifice domain? War domain? Would I be able to choose from those as well since they seem pretty "dwarf"ish...

Thanks!


----------



## Leif

Salthorae said:


> I'm thinking dwarven cleric since I've been playing mostly fighters in my home games...and we're in the dwarf halls?



Cleric is the perfect choice!  Thanks!


----------



## Walking Dad

Salthorae said:


> I'm thinking dwarven cleric since I've been playing mostly fighters in my home games...and we're in the dwarf halls?
> 
> EDIT: for the 3.5 gods is it DMG only or Dieties and Demigods too? Just wondering if I have only Moradin to choose from or other dwarven gods?
> 
> EDIT: Just realized that the Deities & Demigods only has the same core gods...
> 
> So my new question: for a Cleric of Moradin there are the Earth, Good, Law, & Protection domains. What about the Artifice domain? War domain? Would I be able to choose from those as well since they seem pretty "dwarf"ish...
> 
> Thanks!



Artifice, yes. War, no.


----------



## Walking Dad

Theroc said:


> I forget, how are HP done this game?  Max on first die, average on second?



First max. Other: Average, rounded up (d10 = 6)


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> First max. Other: Average, rounded up (d10 = 6)





What is the average for 8?  4?  I forget and don't know where to find that reference.


----------



## Salthorae

4.5 so round up would be 5.

All dice are X/2+0.5 for their avg (i.e. 8/2+0.5 = 4.5; 12/2+0.5 = 6.5).

They're really just 1 higher than the dice before. 3.5, 4.5, 5.5, 6.5 until you get to 20 and thats 10.5


----------



## Theroc

Having trouble finding where the Pathfinder carrying capacity's are for weight.  Where will that be found?  Or does it not differ from standard 3.5?

Edit: Nvm, found it.


----------



## HolyMan

I'm checking this thread and i get a nevermind !!A NEVERMIND!!

Ok nvmd 

HM


----------



## Theroc

Here's what I've got for crunch atm, any issues or anything, lemme know so I can fix it.



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Veran Ril
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 15 (2d8+02)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 11 +0 (01p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 15* +1 (03p.)    [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +0 (02p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a%
*Racial bonus of +2

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1          =4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          =1
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +1          =4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Club                   +3     1d6+1      20-20x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Druidic, Sylvan, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[i]Half-Elf-[/i]
Medium: Half-elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Normal Speed: Half-elves have a base speed of 30 feet.

Low-Light Vision: Half-elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light. 
See Additional Rules.

Adaptability: Skill Focus: Heal

Elf Blood: Half-elves count as both elves and humans for any effect related to race.

Elven Immunities: Half-elves are immune to magic sleep effects
 and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.

Keen Senses: Half-elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.

Multitalented: Druid and Monk classes favored.

[i]Druid[/i]
Animal Companion-
Dinosaur Deinonychus

Starting Statistics: Size Small; Speed 60 ft.; AC +1 natural armor;
Attack 2 talons (1d6), bite (1d4); 
Ability Scores Str 11, Dex 17, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 14;
Special Qualities low-light vision, scent.

7th-Level Advancement: Size Medium; AC +2 natural armor;
Attack 2 talons (1d8), bite (1d6), 2 claws (1d4) 
Ability Scores Str +4, Dex –2, Con +2;
Special Attacks pounce. 

Orisons

Nature Sense: +2 bonus to Knowledge: Nature checks and survival checks

Wild Empathy:
1d20+class level+charisma modifier to improve attitude of animal
1d20+2+1 currently

Woodland Stride (Ex): Starting at 2nd level,a druid may move through any sort of undergrowth
(such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at her normal speed
and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment.Thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that
have been magically manipulated to impede motion, however, still affect her.


[B]Feats:[/B]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 4       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Perception                 1    +1    +5       =7
Survival                   1    +1    +5       =7
Heal                       1    +2    +6       =9
Knowledge(Nature)          1    +1    +5       =7


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Masterwork Club         300gp   03lb
Masterwork Hide         165gp   25lb
Backpack                 02gp   02lb
Bedroll                  01sp   05lb
Healer's Kit             50gp   01lb
Everburning Torch       110gp   01lb
Darkwood Heavy Shield   257gp   05lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]42lb      [B]Money:[/B] 15gp 9sp XXcp

                           [B]Light   Medium   Heavy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               43   44-86   87-130   260   650

[B]Age:[/B] 34
[B]Height:[/B] 5'01"
[B]Weight:[/B] 109 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Very lightly tanned

*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## Leif

[sblock=For Walking Dad]Dad, I hate to do this to you, but I am totally not with this game anymore.  Sorry guys, guess you'd better find a replacement fighter.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

Sorry to hear that Leif. I hope I didn't anything that disappointed you.


----------



## Salthorae

I guess I could always shift to a melee character if it would be prefered?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm always looking for PF games - can I get in? I'll happily play a fighter (or other melee type).


----------



## Walking Dad

Salthorae said:


> I guess I could always shift to a melee character if it would be prefered?



Thanks, but we got:



Mowgli said:


> I'm always looking for PF games - can I get in? I'll happily play a fighter (or other melee type).



Alright, make a character


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Walking Dad said:


> Alright, make a character




Sweet! Thanks, WD.

Before I get too far into the character I'm currently thinking of: The Spiked Chain got seriously nerfed with the Core Rules. Would you consider house ruling it back to it's 3.5/Beta incarnation?


----------



## Walking Dad

I wanted to make this as close to the original rules as possible. Would your character not be possible with the current rules?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Entirely possible, and I totally understand! Spiked chain just isn't worth spending a feat* (to me) as it is in the current rules. But I'm more than happy to go a different way weapon wise . . . the spiked chain was just my first thought.

I'll try to have something for you this afternoon/evening!


*(Actually, to get the full use of it, one really needs to take the exotic weapon feat, plus Improved Trip and Improved Disarm, which in turn require Combat Expertise. So four feats to get full use from a weapon that really doesn't garner you much anymore . . .)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Fabhal Diaibhlin (Gnome Fighter 02) is posted in the RG for review and (hopefully) approval.


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry to hear that Leif. I hope I didn't anything that disappointed you.



No, of course not, WD!  I'm just a bit overextended at the moment.  Truthfully,  though, I saw the RG before I read up on this thread, so I was thinking that Ray would have a new buddy to play with.   *Sigh!*


Mowgli said:


> I'm always looking for PF games - can I get in? I'll happily play a fighter (or other melee type).



I wish I was still here to share another game with you, man!  Grrrr (<growling at self)


----------



## Walking Dad

Seems fine. The bow has a str of 14 listed. Let's game on


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Walking Dad said:


> The bow has a str of 14 listed.




Yup. -2 penalty is included in the TH total. Plan is to take a point of STR at 4th level . . .


----------



## Theroc

Is my druid's crunch okay, WD?


----------



## Walking Dad

Theroc said:


> Is my druid's crunch okay, WD?



I think you used on 12 pt -buy. And you should have 4 more skill points. Where did you assigned your favored class bonus?


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> I think you used on 12 pt -buy. And you should have 4 more skill points. Where did you assigned your favored class bonus?




1. So I did.  How the heck did I screw that up!?  No wonder I was having trouble getting a satisfactory attribute layout, lol.
2. Forgot I was level 2... Doh!
3. Oh, we get the bonus for first level?  Cool.


----------



## Walking Dad

Theroc said:


> ...
> 3. Oh, we get the bonus for first level?  Cool.




Yes, each level (starting at the first) in your favorite class(es) give one HP or Skill point.


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, each level (starting at the first) in your favorite class(es) give one HP or Skill point.




Cool.  Will try to update tomorrow or so, depending if stuff comes up to take me away from my PC for an extended period.  lol.


----------



## Walking Dad

That is ok. I'm not posting at the WEs. But you can start in the IC before finishing the character.


----------



## Theroc

Updated, any other errors?



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Veran Ril
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (03p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1 (03p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 16 (2d8+02)+1 Favored Class
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 15* +1 (03p.)    [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a%
*Racial bonus of +2

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1          =4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          =1
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +1          =4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Club                   +3     1d6+1      20-20x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Druidic, Sylvan, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[I]Half-Elf-[/I]
Medium: Half-elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Normal Speed: Half-elves have a base speed of 30 feet.

Low-Light Vision: Half-elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light. 
See Additional Rules.

Adaptability: Skill Focus: Heal

Elf Blood: Half-elves count as both elves and humans for any effect related to race.

Elven Immunities: Half-elves are immune to magic sleep effects
 and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.

Keen Senses: Half-elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.

Multitalented: Druid and Monk classes favored.

[I]Druid[/I]
Animal Companion-
Dinosaur Deinonychus

Starting Statistics: Size Small; Speed 60 ft.; AC +1 natural armor;
Attack 2 talons (1d6), bite (1d4); 
Ability Scores Str 11, Dex 17, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 14;
Special Qualities low-light vision, scent.

7th-Level Advancement: Size Medium; AC +2 natural armor;
Attack 2 talons (1d8), bite (1d6), 2 claws (1d4) 
Ability Scores Str +4, Dex –2, Con +2;
Special Attacks pounce. 

Orisons

Nature Sense: +2 bonus to Knowledge: Nature checks and survival checks

Wild Empathy:
1d20+class level+charisma modifier to improve attitude of animal
1d20+2+1 currently

Woodland Stride (Ex): Starting at 2nd level,a druid may move through any sort of undergrowth
(such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at her normal speed
and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment.Thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that
have been magically manipulated to impede motion, however, still affect her.


[B]Feats:[/B]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 11       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Perception                 1    +1    +5       =7
Survival                   1    +2    +5       =8
Heal                       1    +2    +6       =9
Knowledge(Nature)          1    +1    +5       =7
Spellcraft                 1    +1    +3       =5
Swim                       1    +1    +3       =5
Climb                      1    +1    +3       =5
Craft(Weapon)              1    +1    +3       =5
Fly                        1    +1    +3       =5
Handle Animal              1    +1    +3       =5
Knowledge(Geography)       1    +1    +3       =5


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Masterwork Club         300gp   03lb
Masterwork Hide         165gp   25lb
Backpack                 02gp   02lb
Bedroll                  01sp   05lb
Healer's Kit             50gp   01lb
Everburning Torch       110gp   01lb
Darkwood Heavy Shield   257gp   05lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]42lb      [B]Money:[/B] 15gp 9sp XXcp

                         [B]Light   Medium   Heavy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               43   44-86   87-130   260   650

[B]Age:[/B] 34
[B]Height:[/B] 5'01"
[B]Weight:[/B] 109 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Very lightly tanned

*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## Salthorae

*Feldar Shieldforge*

Feldar Shieldforge

[Sblock=Feldar Shieldforge]
*Feldar Shieldforge* Male Dwarf Cleric 2
*LG* ECL 2; Medium Humanoid; HD 2d8+2 (17)
*HP* 19; *Init* -1; *Spd* 20'.; 
*AC* 18 [10 Base + 6 Armor + 2 Shield], Touch 10 , Flat-Footed 18
*CMD* 12 [10 + 1 BAB + 1 STR]
_*+4 vs Bull Rush & Trip while on the ground_

*BAB* +1
*CMB* +2
*Melee* MW Warhammer +2 (1d8+1); Dagger +2 (1d4+1)
*Ranged* +1

*Saves*
Fort+ 5 [3 Base + 2 Con]
Ref + 0 [0 Base + 0 Dex]
Will + 6 [3 Base + 3 Wis]
_* All +2 vs Spells, SLAs, & Poisons_

*Abilities*
Str 12 (+1) [2 Pts]
Dex 10 (+0) [0 Pts]
Con 12 (+1) [0 Pts + 2 Dwarf]
Int 14 (+2) [5 Pts]
Wis 16 (+3) [5 Pts + 2 Dwarf]
Cha 11 (+0) [3 Pts - 2 Dwarf]

*Skills* Appraise +8 [+1 Rank +2 Int + 2 Dwarf +3 Class], Craft (Weapons) +6 [+1 Rank +2 Int +3 Class +2 MW Tools], Craft (Armor) +8 [+1 Rank +2 Int +3 Class +2 MW Tools], Diplomancy +0, Heal +5 [+3 Wis +2 Kit], Knowledge (Arcana) +6 [1 Rank +2 Int +3 Class], Knowledge (History) +6 [1 Ranks +2 Int +3 Class], Knowledge (Religion) +7 [2 Rank +2 Int +3 Class], Perception +3 [+3 Wis], Sense Motive +7 [+1 Rank +3 Wis +3 Class], Spellcraft +6 [+1 Ranks +2 Int +3 Class]

*Feats* 1 - Spell Focus (Conjuration)

*Languages* Common, Dwarven, Celestial, Terran

*Class Abilities*
_Cleric_: Channel Energy 1d6 (3x's/Day), Domains, Orisons, Aura

*Cleric Spells* (Cast 4/3+1 Per Day, Save DC 13 + Spell Level, DC 14 + Spell level Conjuration; Caster Level 2;

*Domains*
_*Artifice: *_Artificers Touch (Sp): Cast _Mending_ at will; Deal damage to Structures and Contstructs with a Melee Touch Attack 1d6+1/2 Cleric Levels; ignores hardness and DR = to Cleric Level; 3+Wis Mod/Day (6/Day); 8th Level: Dancing Weapon 1/day+1/4 CL for 4 Rounds
*Spell List: *1 - Animate Rope, 2 - Wood Shape, 3 - Stone Shape, 4 - Minor Creation, 5 - Fabrication, 6 - Major Creation, 7 - Wall of Iron, 8 - Instant Summons, 9 - Prismatic Sphere

_*Earth: *_ Acid Dart (Sp): Shoot a Spash of Acid with Ranged Touch Attack 1d6+1/2 Cleric Levels; 30'; 3+Wis Mod/Day (6/Day); Acid Resistance (Ex): 10 @ 6th level, 20 @ 12th; Immune to Acid at 20th level
*Spell List: *1 - Magic Stone, 2 - Soften Earth & Stone, 3 - Stone Shape, 4 - Stone Spikes, 5 - Wall of Stone, 6 - Stoneskin, 7 - Elemental Body IV (earth only), 8 - Earthquake, 9 - Elemental Swarm (earth only)

*Possessions:*
Total Gear Value    1,000 gp
Remaining                101gp

*Body Slot  -  Item - GP Value - Source*
Shield Heavy Darkwood - 257 - PFCB; AC +2, ACP -0
Armor Breastplate (MW) - 350 - PFCB; AC +6, Max Dex +3, ACP -3
Weapon Warhammer (MW) - 12 - PFCB;
Weapon Dagger - 2 - PFCB
Backpack - 2 - PFCB
Bedroll - 0.1 - PFCB
Beltpouch - 1 - PFCB
Manacles - 15 - PFCB
Tankard - 0.9 - Made up?
Merchant's Scales - 2 - PFCB
Caltrops - 1 - PFCB
Parchmentx10  - 2 - PFCB
Ink - 8 - PFCB
Silk Rope - 10 - PFCB
Cleric Vestments - 5 - PFCB
Travelers Outfit - 1 - PFCB
Artisan's Tools (MW) - 55 - PFCB
Holy Symbol (Silver) - 25 - PFCB
Tanglefoot Bag (x2) - 100 - PFCB
Holy Water (x2) - 50 - PFCB
_*PFCB = Pathfinder Core Book_
[/sblock]

Let me know what you think WD!


----------



## Walking Dad

They look both good. Post/ make the changes in the RG and let's go


----------



## Salthorae

How do you want to bring in Feldar as they are about to enter the trapdoor at the tower already? 

Just walk up? 

[sblock=for WD]If I am already in the area when they arrive, does Feldar know any of what's been going on already? Did he catch up from town to investigate on his own? etc. Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

Salthorae said:


> How do you want to bring in Feldar as they are about to enter the trapdoor at the tower already?
> 
> Just walk up?
> 
> [sblock=for WD]If I am already in the area when they arrive, does Feldar know any of what's been going on already? Did he catch up from town to investigate on his own? etc. Thanks![/sblock]




Thought you might been visiting the hall. Can be standing just behind the trap door. Are you ready to play?


----------



## Salthorae

Yeah I'm ready to play. 

What if anything would Feldar know of what has gone down with the hobgoblins etc since he's been visiting the Halls?


----------



## Walking Dad

[sblock=Salthorae]
You woke up at night in the guest quarter from the fighting noise. You went first to the cleric's quarter. Someone/something was attacking from the forge. On the way out, you were separated from the others and got struck below the struck trapdoor together with two simple guards. The last thing you heard was that the lord of the hall had fallen in battle.[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc

WD, should we roll listen checks to see if we caught what the guard was whispering?


----------



## Walking Dad

Just decide for yourself. There is no 'whispering' skill so it would be no contested roll. And dwarfs are (generally) not very subtle. But he whispered in dwarf.


----------



## Theroc

Ah, lol, then it wouldn't matter if Veran heard or not.  Now, if the guy was a DRAGON... then it would matter.


----------



## Walking Dad

@HolyMan: Gelatinous Cube


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Off to the lake for the weekend. Back sometime Sunday!


----------



## HolyMan

Walking Dad said:


> @HolyMan: Gelatinous Cube





Thanks WD now I am scared CR3 but has DC20(Fort) paraylsis effect that lasts 3d6 rounds 

This is almost like the 3.5 version they didn't do to much conversion for the monsters then??

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> Thanks WD now I am scared CR3 but has DC20(Fort) paraylsis effect that lasts 3d6 rounds
> 
> This is almost like the 3.5 version they didn't do to much conversion for the monsters then??
> 
> HM




Only DC 15 to spot. Not really fast and very easy to hit. But yes, being surprised by it can be nasty. For a more changed variant of a known monster, look at the hydra on the same site.


----------



## HolyMan

Hey Wd I have Brawar's hp at 15 

lvl 1 = 6  lvl 2 = 4 +2 con +3 toughness

I used the favored class points on skills 

15 hp and an ogre in front of me not good lol

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Really??



> Skill Ranks/lvl: 2+4/lvl



= 6

2 class + 3 int +1 race +1fav class = 7


----------



## HolyMan

Right 6/lvl and I am second and look at my total skill points = 13 so when I hit second lvl I added the extra +1 but I only get 6/lvl 

 each lvl get to decide where the extra fav class point goes (right? I think that is right you decide every lvl)

HM


----------



## Theroc

I'm rather at a loss for what I should have Veran do.  I COULD heal Fabhal, but CLW will not heal 14 damage, which means I'd have done very little to contribute.  Alternatively, I could cast Shillelagh and attempt to add to the melee, but that is unlikely to save Fabhal either.  Either way I intend for Rudan to perform all of his attacks, but for Veran himself, I definitely need some advice/opinions from the rest of the party.


----------



## HolyMan

What role do you wish for your character to play? Protector/defender, diplomat, or meat shield. Think of a primary role first and then you maybe on your way to fiquring out what Veran would do in this situation.

No this isn't much help but it's your character up to you how you play it.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Yeah, Fabhal's in a bit of a jam right now due to characterization and a few bad (actually mostly average) dice rolls - but it's all good! I intended from the start to play him as a young, brash fighter who doesn't quite have the experience behind him to know when to hold back. He's big for a Gnome, and hasn't learned yet that that doesn't mean he's actually _big_.


----------



## Theroc

HolyMan said:


> What role do you wish for your character to play? Protector/defender, diplomat, or meat shield. Think of a primary role first and then you maybe on your way to fiquring out what Veran would do in this situation.
> 
> No this isn't much help but it's your character up to you how you play it.
> 
> HM




My original concept involved Veran focusing on shapeshifting.  But, that doesn't happen until level 4, so it's not a major worry.  Veran has prepared the following spells today.

 Spells (CL: 2, DC: 12+spell level)
4/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
3/Day Level 1: Produce Flame, Shillelagh, Cure Light Wounds.
2/Day Level 2: Summon Swarm, Heat Metal

But I also knew I was making a druid to assist with healing, so I want to make sure I don't let my allies get whacked while I'm trying to be He-Man.  Veran was built as a bit of an all arounder, so he's average at just about anything.  Jack of all trades.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Theroc said:


> Spells (CL: 2, DC: 12+spell level)
> 4/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
> 3/Day Level 1: Produce Flame, Shillelagh, Cure Light Wounds.
> 2/Day Level 2: Summon Swarm, Heat Metal




Much as I hate to point this out at this critical time in Fabhal's life, PF did away with Cure Minor Wounds, because they made 0 Level spells at-will/unlimited casting and unlimited Cure Minor Wounds = unlimited healing (a bad thing from game balance perspective).

Of course, this game's an odd one because it started out 3.5 and I may have missed discussion during Veran's creation. Is he a 3.5 Druid or a PF Druid?


----------



## Theroc

Mowgli said:


> Much as I hate to point this out at this critical time in Fabhal's life, PF did away with Cure Minor Wounds, because they made 0 Level spells at-will/unlimited casting and unlimited Cure Minor Wounds = unlimited healing (a bad thing from game balance perspective).
> 
> Of course, this game's an odd one because it started out 3.5 and I may have missed discussion during Veran's creation. Is he a 3.5 Druid or a PF Druid?




PF, I most probably screwed up spell selection, as I jacked the mini-statblock format from one of WD's 3.5 druids in another game.  I'll go look at the Orisons again on the PFsrd, and correct the error(Walking Dad must have missed it too.)

Hm... thinking Flare... reduce critters attack a bit so Fabhal won't get maimed as quickly.    But that doesn't help me decide my current action really.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  I don't wanna force a 5 minute workday and blow my spells, but I could probably mess with this ogre a good bit with Summon Swarm, possibly nauseating him, and he's trapped there, and with a bat swarm, bleeding 1 or more HP per round in addition to swarm damage.  But then I won't have it for later.

What do you all think?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Salthorae -

I just noticed you took Detect Magic twice - no need for that in PF. Zero level spells are at-will/unlimited use now, so if you've prepared that one once you can use it as often as you desire!


----------



## HolyMan

Hey Theroc I would go produce Flame (as it is a ranged touch attack) or the Summon Swarm as it is a concentration +2 rounds could keep the creature busy

thats my two cents 

HM


----------



## Salthorae

Good point Mowgli... thanks, I'll select another spell in it's place.

Theroc, another thing I just noticed... we're only 2nd level, which means it's only 0 & 1st level spells, but you have Level 2 spells in the selection list...


----------



## Theroc

Salthorae said:


> Good point Mowgli... thanks, I'll select another spell in it's place.
> 
> Theroc, another thing I just noticed... we're only 2nd level, which means it's only 0 & 1st level spells, but you have Level 2 spells in the selection list...




Wow, I seem to have made more errors than I thought here.  Crap.  So... Produce Flame or Shillelagh, I guess.

I guess WD didn't check my spell selection earlier.  Wonder how I thought I had 2nd level spells.  Oh well.


----------



## Walking Dad

Sorry for not checking your selection enough. Was occupied by my sick children, but I'm still here.


----------



## Theroc

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry for not checking your selection enough. Was occupied by my sick children, but I'm still here.





No biggie WD, just got a little confused is all.  I'll post sometime soon, hopefully doing something helpful to the group.  lol


----------



## HolyMan

> Both standing and crawling cause an AoO





Hi WD by crawling I meant taking a 5' step to me it represents the slow move away and will keep from hhaving AoO dropped on a character. Brawar will cautiously (5' step at a time) move towards Theroc' character all the while keeping an eye out for that ogre's club

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

*Edit: You were never prone. yes you can make the 5 ft step. Ignore the rest of the post.
*
---

You cannot take 5 ft steps while prone.



> *Take 5-Foot Step*
> 
> You can move 5 feet in any round when you don't perform any other kind of movement. Taking this 5-foot step never provokes an attack of opportunity. You can't take more than one 5-foot step in a round, and you can't take a 5-foot step in the same round that you move any distance.
> You can take a 5-foot step before, during, or after your other actions in the round.
> You can only take a 5-foot-step if your movement isn't hampered by difficult terrain or darkness. Any creature with a speed of 5 feet or less can't take a 5-foot step, since moving even 5 feet requires a move action for such a slow creature.
> You may not take a 5-foot step using a form of movement for which you do not have a listed speed.





> *Crawling*: You can crawl 5 feet as a move action. Crawling incurs attacks of opportunity from any attackers who threaten you at any point of your crawl. A crawling character is considered prone and must take a move action to stand up, provoking an attack of opportunity.



Crawling makes your speed 5ft. and any creature with a speed of 5 feet or less can't take a 5-foot step.

Sorry


----------



## HolyMan

Walking Dad said:


> ---
> 
> You cannot take 5 ft steps while prone.
> 
> Crawling makes your speed 5ft. and any creature with a speed of 5 feet or less can't take a 5-foot step.
> 
> Sorry




Didn't say to crawl was thinking that taking a five foot step while on the ground would be like crawling more flavor than anything.

HM


----------



## Theroc

HolyMan said:


> Didn't say to crawl was thinking that taking a five foot step while on the ground would be like crawling more flavor than anything.
> 
> HM




Seems you missed WD's reply.  He didn't realized that mechanically Veran wasn't prone.  I just meant he was basically 'slaughtered' in one hit.  So, I can take my 5' Step.


----------



## HolyMan

Right new you could do that just wanted some flavor added to the fight scene. LOL And 5' step means no AoO. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> Didn't say to crawl was thinking that taking a five foot step while on the ground would be like crawling more flavor than anything.
> 
> HM



See my edit above  Everything is fine


----------



## HolyMan

Hey WD need to know what happened to the Sleep spell on my scroll did I lose it by casting it the same tim the ogre died (which I am fine with everything does happen at once) or did it not get cast as my turn did not yet come up as the beast died?

Just let me know I am fines either way.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

No, you still have the scroll / spell. I stopped when the ogre fell. The other actions didn't happen.


----------



## Salthorae

Wow... I messed up. Asking me to heal confused me until I realized that I started a post on Monday, but I see that in my sickness I failed to actually hit post.

I will post IC right now...


----------



## Salthorae

Did we start at the base XP for 2nd level? And are we on the slow/med/fast xp track for the Pathfinder rules?


----------



## Walking Dad

Salthorae said:


> Did we start at the base XP for 2nd level? And are we on the slow/med/fast xp track for the Pathfinder rules?



Started base, using fast.


----------



## Salthorae

Cool thanks...

and just to clarify, I have used Channel healing 2x's now... and should have healed 12 points per person. I used one before Cade sprung the trap and another just after to help him heal his wound from the trap.


----------



## Walking Dad

So, anyone wants to act?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

No info on the items from the chest? We've got a couple of people looking at them, but if they can't figure out anything I'll post for Fabhal.


----------



## Walking Dad

The runes just mean 'Property of Gardun (another cleric)'.

Your casters can cast detect magic and make a spellcraft check to identify. If I don't here anything from them until tomorrow, I will NPC them doing it.
(DCs are 16 / 21) can try the 21 (Potion) without casting.


----------



## HolyMan

IC is down again I think I'm going to look into those alternate sights for rolling 

If you wish to roll the spellcraft check WD it is.... wait a sec brb....

Spellcraft +8 

Hmmm... seems this version of Brawar can speak dwarven (in the first game I made sure he couldn't to make things a little harder) need to remember that 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

[sblock=OOC]My Advanced-Absence-Warning:

I will have no online access between Christmas and 6th January.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Walking Dad

Back and updated!


----------



## HolyMan

On my Way!!!! 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Cade and Feldar's turn over on the IC thread.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'd be willing to rearrange Fabhal's scores slightly and rework him as a fighter/cleric. I was looking forward to playing him 'straight,' and he'll not be really good at either class . . . on the other hand, I didn't really design him as an 'optimized fighter' either. More a 'too big for his britches' little guy.

We've already got a large party, so I think we can deal with the loss of a character as long as we can fill the cleric role.

I'll see if I can have something worked up by the end of the day.


----------



## Walking Dad

Sounds good to me. But only if you really want, as their is already another divine caster (druid) in the group.

One of the things that bother me in the Pathfinder rules are just how a superior healer a (good-aligned) cleric is compared to a bard or druid.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'll see what I can work up for him, and let you know something either this evening (my time - it's almost 6:00 AM here) or this weekend - probably this evening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OK, that went a LOT faster than I anticipated.

The new (improved?) Fabhal is posted in the RG. I simply replaced the old one rather than putting up a new post.


----------



## HolyMan

So then you don't need are suggestions on what to do??

I think we need a cleric no matter what. In Pathfinder they are a great help. 

So Fabhal has been holding out on us has he. LOL 

HM


----------



## Arkhandus

.....Well, my opinion was gonna be that we should get someone else to play the cleric or introduce a new one.  It'd probably be pretty rough for us without a cleric along for healing, since one druid alone doesn't amount to much healing (especially when they get into melee and find themselves getting beaten down too.....).

But, whatever you decide, Walking Dad and Mowgli.  A multiclassed cleric is better than none.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I think this build will work - he's got a little durability from his fighter level, and I'll likely take another level or two of that along the way for the feats and BAB. I'll just have to change his personality a little. No more charging headlong into the fray .

I'll have to get his Wisdom up somehow so he'll be able to cast higher level spells.


----------



## Walking Dad

Everybody ready to go on?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Let's do it!


----------



## HolyMan

Ready, think we are waiting on someone to check the new door for traps and such.

HM


----------



## Theroc

Arkhandus did that already, methinks.  It's more of a "Who wants to go first!?"


----------



## HolyMan

Not me  !!

Send are little tank (Fabhal) in.

HM


----------



## Arkhandus

Not sure where we're going next from here.  Cade will wait for another to take the lead, and just follow close behind to spot any traps along the way.  He'll drink from the magic well first if the group decides to press on without resting yet, but I'll hold off on that decision until the group has decided IC where to go next and whether or not to rest first (though I'm expecting we'll just press on for now).


----------



## HolyMan

Hey WD need to now if Brawar heard Cade from where he is. 

Perception +2  I think I'm starting to dislike G. Cubes (but only as a player  )

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Sure he heard him!

[sblock=Holiday Weekend for WD]I 'might' have internet access till  Sunday, but not on Monday and Tuesday.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Round 5 and 20 pts of damage our best round yet. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> ...
> [sblock=ooc] Could use a heavy fighter or another  warrior cleric. Do we want to recuirt just to have four bodies still in  the group? [/sbock]




Re-Recruiting has started now. We need a heavy fighter and/or a character with healing focus (witch with the right hex, cleric, oracle).


----------



## rangerjohn

How about a witch with the healing and slumber hexes and a cat familiar?


----------



## rangerjohn

Actually, changed my mind.  How about a dwarven cleric of Abadar, with the earth and travel domains.


----------



## Walking Dad

I wanted to use the classic 3.5 (Greyhawk) deities, but I realize that the pathfinder ones are more easily accessible. So I will retcon the mentioning of Moradin to Torag.

We 'could' retcon your character to be the dwarf cleric the others left behind by the well, if you want. But don't feel hindered by the stats and name of the old character. I go here with a bit more beer and pretzel game


----------



## rangerjohn

What would Moradin's domains be?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Walking Dad said:


> I wanted to use the classic 3.5 (Greyhawk) deities, but I realize that the pathfinder ones are more easily accessible. So I will retcon the mentioning of Moradin to Torag.
> 
> We 'could' retcon your character to be the dwarf cleric the others left behind by the well, if you want. But don't feel hindered by the stats and name of the old character. I go here with a bit more beer and pretzel game




Glad of the retcon - I had Fabhal worshiping Cayden Cailean!


----------



## rangerjohn

Registered User
Morjik Favored of Abadar




Morjik Male Dwarf Cleric 2
LG ECL 2; Medium Humanoid; HD 2d8+2 (17)
HP 19; Init +0; Spd 30'.; 
AC 18 [10 Base + 6 Armor + 2 Shield], Touch 10 , Flat-Footed 18
CMD 13 [10 + 1 BAB + 2 STR]
*+4 vs Bull Rush & Trip while on the ground

BAB +1
CMB +3
Melee Warhammer +3 (1d8+2); Battleaxe (MW)+4(1d8+2)

Ranged Light Crossbow +1 (1d8) 80'
Acid Dart +1 ranged touch attack (1d6+1) 30'

Saves
Fort+ 4 [3 Base + 1 Con]
Ref + 0 [0 Base + 0 Dex]
Will + 6 [3 Base + 3 Wis]
* All +2 vs Spells, SLAs, & Poisons

Abilities
Str 14 (+2) [5 Pts]
Dex 10 (+0) [0 Pts]
Con 12 (+1) [0 Pts + 2 Dwarf]
Int 10 (+0) [0 Pts]
Wis 16 (+3) [5 Pts + 2 Dwarf]
Cha 12 (+1) [5 Pts - 2 Dwarf]

Skills Appraise +6 [+1 Rank +0 Int + 2 Dwarf +3 Class],  Diplomancy +0, Heal +5 [+3 Wis +2 Kit],  Knowledge (History) +4 [1 Ranks  +3 Class], Knowledge (Religion) +4 [1 Rank +0 Int +3 Class], Perception +3 [+3 Wis], +2 vs stonework

Feats 1 - Extra Channel +2 times/day

Languages Common, Dwarven, 

Class Abilities
Cleric: Channel Energy 1d6 (6/Day), Domains, Orisons, Aura

Cleric Spells (Cast 4/3+1 Per Day, Save DC 13 + Spell Level, DC 14 + Spell level Conjuration; Caster Level 2;
Spells prepared:
Orisons: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Stabilize
1st: Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith-Magic Stone
Domains

Earth: Acid Dart (Sp): Shoot a Spash of Acid with Ranged Touch Attack 1d6+1/2 Cleric Levels; 30'; 3+Wis Mod/Day (6/Day); Acid Resistance (Ex): 10 @ 6th level, 20 @ 12th; Immune to Acid at 20th level
Spell List: 1 - Magic Stone, 2 - Soften Earth & Stone, 3 - Stone Shape, 4 - Stone Spikes, 5 - Wall of Stone, 6 - Stoneskin, 7 - Elemental Body IV (earth only), 8 - Earthquake, 9 - Elemental Swarm (earth only)

Travel Domain
Granted Powers: You are an explorer and find enlightenment in the simple joy of travel, be it by foot or conveyance or magic. Increase your base speed by 10 feet.

Agile Feet (Su): As a free action, you can gain increased mobility for 1 round. For the next round, you ignore all difficult terrain and do not take any penalties for moving through it. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.

Dimensional Hop (Sp): At 8th level, you can teleport up to 10 feet per cleric level per day as a move action. This teleportation must be used in 5-foot increments and such movement does not provoke attacks of opportunity. You must have line of sight to your destination to use this ability. You can bring other willing creatures with you, but you must expend an equal amount of distance for each creature brought.

Domain Spells: 1st—longstrider, 2nd—locate object, 3rd—fly, 4th—dimension door, 5th—teleport, 6th—find the path, 7th—greater teleport, 8th—phase door, 9th—astral projection.


Possessions:
Total Gear Value 900gp
Remaining 77gp

Body Slot - Item - GP Value - Source
Shield Heavy Darkwood - 257 - PFCB; AC +2, ACP -0
Armor Chainmail  - 150- PFCB; AC +6, Max Dex +2, ACP -5
Weapon Warhammer - 12 - PFCB;
Battleaxe (MW)-310-PFCB
Light crossbow-35-PFCB
20 bolts-2-PFCB
Backpack - 2 - PFCB
Bedroll - 0.5 - PFCB
Beltpouch - 1 - PFCB
Parchmentx10 - 2 - PFCB
Ink - 8 - PFCB
Silk Rope - 10 - PFCB
Explorer's Outfit -free - PFCB
Holy Symbol (Silver) - 25 - PFCB
Water Skin -1-PFCB
Manacles-15-PFCB
rations, trail 5days-2.5-PFCB
*PFCB = Pathfinder Core Book

__________________


----------



## rangerjohn

Character ready to look over WD.


----------



## Walking Dad

Recruiting ended.

Morjik Favored of Abadar and Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast will join the brave adventurers 

Wait for the IC post, how you met.

Edit: rangerjohn, looks good. you can post him in the RG.


----------



## Walking Dad

Ray / Leif:

I converted your old character to Pathfinder.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5090962-post15.html

You can re-post him in the RG (changing your old post)

Hall of the Dwarven (Pathfinder) RG IC OCC


----------



## Leif

Ok, it's done, finally.


----------



## HolyMan

Leif,? it took you a month to copy/paste your character.? 

HM


----------



## Leif

No, it took me a month to find the OOC thread.  It only took a few seconds to copy/paste Ray.
GET IT RIGHT, DUDE!


----------



## HolyMan

Got it you didn't want to stop and ask for directions. 

HM


----------



## Leif

Actually, it took me a lot longer than a month.  WD had run this game before -- we found ourselves in a tpk against a gelatinous cube -- and I never found it back then, either!   Apparently I did know about it at one time, because I was the first one to post in it, 30th September 2008, 07:51 AM.


----------



## HolyMan

Are you like me post a character (which creates a subscription) then you forget about where it is cause you can always find it in your folders. I have so many characters floating around in the unknown.

And btw I was part of the orginial group to get TPKed  and that was my first game I got in when I came back to EnWorld. 

HM


----------



## Leif

Oh, yeah!  You were Ray's brother, the wizard, back then, weren't you?

And, hey, where do I post my character for Living Pathfinder?


----------



## HolyMan

I don't think we were brothers LOL Brawar has always been a darkskined southerner.  But someone was your brother the rogue maybe. 

To post a character you need to go to the Social group (linked below) and Then the Character Gene Thread, it will have the ruules for character generation in the first post. Can't wait to see what you come up with.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

The 3.5's wizard, played by Halford was Ray's cousin.

BTW, HM, I will post in the Medusa game tomorrow. I can post on the weekend, but there are some difficulties.

PS: Right now are exact 1,111 gamers online


----------



## Leif

Yeah, but Halford has a new ENWorld id now, and I thought he was HolyMan.  Oh, well, guess I was wrong.


----------



## HolyMan

No, my old EnWorld account was Jerrand Redband. That was back when I though you came in here as your character and played, LOL I was so green I jumped feet first into a LEW game and I hadn't even made a character yet. Guess I was to use to chat box gaming.

Must be hard having 12,000 + post and remebering what it is you talked about within them all. 

@ DW NP I think we are close to resoultion there so want to have everyone onboard.


HM


----------



## Leif

Yeah!  Jerrand Redband, I knew I remembered your former ego!  I became ENWorld friends with Jerrand Redband just about the same time as Halford, hence my confusion.   And you weren't that far off in your thinking about being in character here n ENWorld.  But that's why we have OOC threads, too, to keep us me from going stark raving mad!

As to the 12k+ posts thing, remembering what I have said to others that I game with here is made easier by the fact that many of those I game with here are my friends in RL, like Mowgli, and almost all of the rest I consider to be my friends now, like you and WD.   So it's not always like just gaming, there's lots more communication that goes on here.  And with most of my friends having left our hometown after college if not before, ENWorld is a considerable percentage of the purely social interaction that I still have and enjoy! (Again with the notable exception of Mowgli, but he's always busy with his wife and new daughter, which I totally understand and respect!) [And his daughter is not so new anymore, she's growing like a (cute little blonde) WEED, too!]


----------



## Walking Dad

Halford is back? Under which name?


----------



## Leif

No, Halford's not back.   I was confused and thought that HolyMan used to be Halford instead of Jerrand Redband.  But, hey, at least we got the new, improved Jerrand back!


----------



## HolyMan

Thanks Leif,  halford did come back for about a week and I even had a ranger made for a game of his, but RL probably dragged him back kicking and screaming again.

EDIT: under Halford WD

HM


----------



## Leif

It was good to game with Halford, while it lasted.


----------



## Walking Dad

I'm sick at home and cannot update the map


----------



## Leif

Sorry to hear that, Dad.  I hope you're feeling much better very, very soon.  

  Tell me it's not Mad Cow Disease that you have?????  We don't need to be losing Tarrk to Spongiform Encephalopathy!! [Heh, oooops, sorry, wrong game...]


----------



## HolyMan

Hear's my get well post WD, 

Last year I was majorly sick and I don't envy anyone who catches a bug.

@ Leif it looks from your post you may have a wee bit of the BSE, 

HM


----------



## rangerjohn

Get well soon, WD.


----------



## Walking Dad

Thanks for the good wishes. I got a viral conjunctivitis / pinkeye. It's sadly highly contagious (but not online )


----------



## Leif

Is the conjunctivitis what's making you wink like that?


----------



## HolyMan

Hey WD don't wait for Brawar to do anything this round as their is only th ebugbear and it is almost surrounded. But if the group can't take it down this go around, next round he will step in (don't know what he could do at the moment). 

HM


----------



## Leif

just a suggestion, HM, but you could make a post about Brawar twiddling his thumbs or something.....  (or picking the orifice of his choice?)


----------



## HolyMan

If you guys take another three or four turns he may just do something like that. 

HM


----------



## Leif

I doubt if Ray can survive four more rounds, unless WD's dice go on strike and refuse to roll anything but natural "1"s for a good length of that time.  On the other hand, if Ray can get in one or two more quality smites with his great axe, this will all be over in no time at all, and poor Brawar will be up to his ears in hobgoblin blood and entrails.


----------



## HolyMan

if you look at the map Brawar is outside your messy little room of horrors, 

I really only have tru strike and enlarge person left where saving for the big fight, which reminds me.

WD after we finish with the rooms on our "map" is the campaign over or is there another level? It looks to me like we are about half way through.

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> if you look at the map Brawar is outside your messy little room of horrors,



Awww, don't spoil my fun, HM, come on in and join the party!


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> if you look at the map Brawar is outside your messy little room of horrors,
> 
> I really only have tru strike and enlarge person left where saving for the big fight, which reminds me.
> 
> WD after we finish with the rooms on our "map" is the campaign over or is there another level? It looks to me like we are about half way through.
> 
> HM




You know that the hall has only 1 level... but these invaders had to come from somewhere...


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Awww, don't spoil my fun, HM, come on in and join the party!




And where is Brawar going to find a robe cleaners open at this hour? 



Walking Dad said:


> You know that the hall has only 1 level... but these invaders had to come from somewhere...




Ah so.. go from Hall of the Dwarven Lord to Caves of the Goblin Thieves I like it.

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> And where is Brawar going to find a robe cleaners open at this hour?



He**, that's what cantrips are for!


----------



## Leif

HM:  Personally, I quite like the unlimited cantrips rule of Pathfinder.  Makes great sense to me, and gives the Wizard something _useful_ to do all the time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I quite agree - I think unlimited cantrips are an excellent move.

If you're really worried about Detect Magic, you could always house rule it into a first level spell - that would take care of the one spell without eliminating the unlimited use of all cantrips.

In general, I'm fine with unlimited Detect Magic - I got no beef with being able to quickly sort out the magic from the mundane in terms of treasure. The one area of concern for me is that it becomes a very cheap way to discover areas that are potential magical traps - which can be 'story breaking' and certainly steps into the Rogue's (already limited) territory.


----------



## HolyMan

Hmm didn't think on magic traps, See I just remember the good old days when you waited to cast it so you had to decide what you wanted to take with you after you searched a room. 

Now Brawar is my first Wizard in PF (my first PF character ever btw) And I'm still getting use to it I was just thinking from a DM perspective.

Now my PF cleric he always takes guidance and I have said he always utters a prayer before doing something that the guidance could help with.
Not attacks naturally but any skill checks, and such. 

With them being cantrips they make Wands of Detect Magic obselete normally a standard item. Guess I need to get use to the new era of role-playing. Just call me an old fuddy duddy. 

LOL I see me on the rocker now looking down and the grandkids and there electronic dice roller pads and I say, "In my day we used dice and that was good enough for us, hrmph. Dang kids and their new fangled gadgets."


HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

HolyMan said:


> LOL I see me on the rocker now looking down and the grandkids and there electronic dice roller pads and I say, "In my day we used dice and that was good enough for us, hrmph. Dang kids and their new fangled gadgets."




You're already there, my friend! (Well, you're not so old as some of us, but . . .)
There are several dice roller apps out there for the various smart phones - some of them look really good.


----------



## Walking Dad

Mowgli said:


> I quite agree - I think unlimited cantrips are an excellent move.
> 
> If you're really worried about Detect Magic, you could always house rule it into a first level spell - that would take care of the one spell without eliminating the unlimited use of all cantrips.
> 
> In general, I'm fine with unlimited Detect Magic - I got no beef with being able to quickly sort out the magic from the mundane in terms of treasure. The one area of concern for me is that it becomes a very cheap way to discover areas that are potential magical traps - which can be 'story breaking' and certainly steps into the Rogue's (already limited) territory.




One could always rule, that "detect magic" just activates an additional sense... that only sees something purposely hidden on a perception check.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Walking Dad said:


> One could always rule, that "detect magic" just activates an additional sense... that only sees something purposely hidden on a perception check.




That seems a good solution to me - if I did it this way I'd balance the loss of 'autodetect' with the elimination of the cone area. The cone gets ignored often anyway, and making Detect Magic a sense that piggybacks on the other senses would increase it's utility somewhat.


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> With them being cantrips they make Wands of Detect Magic obselete normally a standard item. Guess I need to get use to the new era of role-playing. Just call me an old fuddy duddy.



Not so for parties who lack a wizard! Hard to imagine, I know, but it is possible.  (Assuming, that is, that they have a cleric or a druid who can use the wand....)


----------



## HolyMan

Hey all sorry Brawar isn't more helpful during combats but I am finding that the dungeon is a little crowded. And with the poor spell selection I chose before the adventure started isn't helping. LOL I really can't cast Enlarge Person anytime soon or everyone else would be out of the fight do to the small rooms. 

Just letting you know I wish I could help but right now I think support is going to be Brawar's role. And keeping an eye out should the noise draw unwanted attention.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> ... LOL I really can't cast Enlarge Person anytime soon or everyone else would be out of the fight do to the small rooms.
> 
> ...




A large Ray would relly hinder the enemies. And would give him reach. Don't forget there are squeezing rules for movement, so he can get past doors.


----------



## HolyMan

true but I have been saving the enlarge person for whatever made the "dragon-like" tracks we saw before entering the dungeon.

Brawar has also been keeping an eye out for monsters because he knows there is something nasty down here and he doesn't want it sneaking up on the party.

HM


----------



## Leif

Ahh, no worries, Ray is pretty sure he's big enough, anyway!


----------



## HolyMan

So far from his combat powers i would say so too. But if you do fond time go ahead and figure out Ray's Stats should he be enlarged cuze it could happen (or I could cast it in Fabhal )

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

'Mighty Mouse is on the way! Here he comes to save the day!"


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> 'Mighty Mouse is on the way! Here he comes to save the day!"



Oh, no!  I just had a vision of Andy Kaufman singing that song!



HolyMan said:


> So far from his combat powers i would say so too. But if you do fond time go ahead and figure out Ray's Stats should he be enlarged cuze it could happen (or I could cast it in Fabhal )



Isn't that the wizard's job?


----------



## HolyMan

You know Leif that is a good question. When a spell is casted on someone whose job is it to figure out the new combat stats? The caster or the castie?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Not the DM's 

I would say the castie, if he wants spells cast on him further. On the other side, should the caster know the effect better...


----------



## Leif

The way I would do it, is say that the caster should tell what buff he has given to the castee, but the castee, with that information given to him, should know what his adjusted stats are.

But REALLY, WD, I thought the GM was supposed to know EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> ...
> 
> But REALLY, WD, I thought the GM was supposed to know EVERYTHING!!



I don't, but don't tell the other players, please! 

I usually take extra care on things that seem overpowered or fishy, but mostly trust my players. Only way to keep this still a GAME.


----------



## HolyMan

I was wondering when someone was going to mention rest, LOL 

I mean we have been at this game for 34 pages and I think it is time to bed down (for the first time) and maybe get a few XP?? What do you say WD??

HM


----------



## Leif

Ray could sure snooze awhile, if someone will stabilize him first, that is...


----------



## HolyMan

Thought he was stable from the channel energy's if not I think I have a potion or two to throw down his gut or the well water in my skin.

I plan on getting the big lug out of the room only if it means making more room for others to fight in.

How is it that all the fights till ow where so darn easy?

HM


----------



## Leif

that's right, I forgot about the energy channeling!  

And hey, the last time WD started this game!  We had a massive tpk.  It was kinda sad the way no pcs could even BUY a hit!


----------



## HolyMan

I actually took a good chunk off that G.cube the first time around 

But since everyone was dead but the wizard I figured starting over for the best.

HM


----------



## Leif

Oh, yeah, you were here, too!  Duh.  Yeah, sure, you would have wiped the cube out totally all by your wizardly self!


----------



## HolyMan

I doubt that I only got the hit becaus ethey have such a low AC. My max 6 hp per round would have not been enough to kill it before it got me too.

Nice that I had Hand of the Apperentice this go around to attack it with.


HM


----------



## rangerjohn

*Morjik Favored? of Abadar,  I would hate to see unfavored*

Once again Morjik attempts to hit the hobgob in front of him, and slices air.


[sblock=OOC]  Invisible castle really doesn't like me.  I'm in 3 games right now, and doing terribly in two.  Hit ac 12 for 7 dmg. Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

[sblock=OOC] You have to be a DM for IC to ever roll favorably LOL  I think. I just rolled 5 crits vs my players but lucky only one confirmed, still 5 hits. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Hmm who are we waiting in in the IC WD?? I think after looking at rangerjohn's post above he may have thought he posted in the IC but this is the OOC.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

I was waiting for Arkhandus/Cade. But I will autopiloting him if he doesn't post an action untol tomorrow.


----------



## Arkhandus

I just finished making my post about a minute behind WD, apparently........though I started typing it before he had posted, ah well.

Just got back from visiting my relatives this weekend.

If not for the exceedingly high DC, I would've liked Cade to tumble past the hobgobs, but IC hates me too much to give me the 20 or so I would've needed on such an Acrobatics check to flank with Morjik.  So, naturally.......just to spite me..........IC gives me a natural 20 attack roll, then a failed crit confirm.......  Can't hit very well without flanking, but at least I did hit this time.


----------



## Walking Dad

How about I use your roll, but my action?

I have done it!

And welcome back!


----------



## Walking Dad

Very eventful weekend. Will make a big post on Monday.


----------



## Walking Dad

bump for the IC thread. I don't want to fill it up with these.


----------



## Leif

Not to worry, WD, you only had to make 3 posts in a row, not 300 or more!


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> Not to worry, WD, you only had to make 3 posts in a row, not 300 or more!



I meant 'bump' posts in the IC thread, but thanks Leif.


----------



## Leif

Ok, makes sense.  Why didn't I see that before?


----------



## HolyMan

Has Cade returned from his scouting mission?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

To speed things up, I will NPC Cade in the IC thread... now!


----------



## rangerjohn

*Levelling Up*

Do spellcasters get new spells, or do we need to rest first?


----------



## HolyMan

I second that question, and would hope we don't have to waste a day to get spells but to compensate we wouldn't get any LvL depent abilities. 

I could always RP the new spells too btw.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Yes I will allow new spells... this time.


----------



## HolyMan

WD is the greatest. 

Hope your LPF game gets off the ground soon can't wait to follow it.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn

*Morjik Level up*

HD roll 5 +con and favored new total 25Roll Lookup

+1 reflex save

Channel Energy now 2d6

new feat Armor Proficiency Heavy

total of 6 skill ranks

+1 BAB

2+1 2nd level spells  
spells chosen bull's strength, lesser restoration + locate object



Let Me Know if I missed anything.


----------



## HolyMan

allowing the APG?? WD

This game started way before it came out but wanted to now if racial traits and feats can be chosen?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

I will allow new feats and spells. I will also allow two traits. Changes on racial abilities and class variants on case to case.

HM: LPF submission is ready. I still await an answer


----------



## HolyMan

What?? I thought the answer was a go?? There are so few judges right now to check and not be players that you only need one to say go ahead.

I will go look at it again incase of changes but I think you can start a little RP  in the tavern and wait to see if you can get a few more players (I think there are three right now.)

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Ok Brawar is lvled up  here  

I put everything he gained in an sblock at the bottom of his sheet. And thanks for the traits WD I am using them to help in his role as "hall monitior" LOL 

Will now go and up date his stats in HotDL.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn

What is that website again with the apg and traits material?  Rats on selective channeling, didn't realize you need a 13 cha for that feat.


----------



## rangerjohn

Dad in regard to the above, I found the site.  On looking at the deities it appears Torag was a better fit for the character.  Made some tweaks check the new sheet in the RG.


----------



## Arkhandus

How should we determine HP for 3rd-level?  Roll on InvisibleCastle or some static number based on HD?


----------



## Leif

WD, I'm sorry to do this, but I think I should bow out of this game.  I just don't have the energy to keep up with it now.  My apologies to all.


----------



## HolyMan

Aww, sorry to see you go Leif but I thought we were almost done? How many rooms are left?

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Working on Fabhal today.  I'd like to change his Travel domain to the Explorer sub-domain (associated with the Travel domain). He's taking a level of Fighter.

And I second the question about hit points.


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> WD, I'm sorry to do this, but I think I should bow out of this game.  I just don't have the energy to keep up with it now.  My apologies to all.



Sorry to see you leave.

---

I will review and update in ca 12hrs.


----------



## Leif

I'm sorry to be leaving too, WD!  It's been a great game, and I would have truly loved to get some revenge for the tpk, but I guess it was not meant to be.  Hope you and everyone else have a great time.  Enjoy, and adios!


----------



## rangerjohn

Sorry to see you go Leif, been good playing with you.


----------



## Walking Dad

Choose to either roll or get half your HD, rounded up:

d6 = 4
d8 = 5
d10 = 6
d12 = 7

You have to decide before you roll!

Once you have rolled, you are stuck with it (sorry HM  )

---

Fabhal can change Travel to Exploration.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I choose to roll:

Adding one for Favored Class gives him 8 (almost as good as if I'd taken the ½ option ::


Fabhal is now leveled.


+1 Fighter Level
+8 HP Total
Traits: Dirty Fighter, Excitable
Feat: Weapon Focus (Hooked Hammer)
Skill Points: +3 Perception
Domain Change: Travel to Exploration
No Archetypes or Alternate Racial Abilities taken

Changes reflected in original character post.


----------



## Arkhandus

*Cade level 3*

Levelled Cade up to Rogue 3.  Took Combat Expertise.  Sneak Attack improved to 2d6, gained Trap Sense +1.  Got +1 BAB, Fort, and Will.  Taking the 5 HP for my d8 HD, and adding favored class + Con for 7 HP, raising my total from 15 to 22.  Gained 1 rank each in Acrobatics, Appraise, Bluff, Disable Device, Knowledge (Dungeoneering), Perception, Sense Motive, and Stealth.  Gained 2 ranks in Sleight of Hand.

Should I raise Cade's current HP by 7 to match the gain from 3rd-level?


----------



## Walking Dad

Arkhandus said:


> ...
> 
> Should I raise Cade's current HP by 7 to match the gain from 3rd-level?



Yes, that would be fine.


----------



## HolyMan

WD what's the long term plan with this game? I may need to drop a few because of starting up AoW and a new LPF game. 

This game has been easy to follow but was wondering if it will end after the whole map is explored. Or do we go down to lvl2 and just keep on. 

I wish to play as I use your game as a learning tool (And I thank you for it.) But I feel I may need to pull out if it goes on for another year or more. 

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad

Well, there is only one room unexplored after the current fight (the shrine). We could end there (not encountering the dragon and just say '... but this is another story') or we move on to another map and try to kill  dragon. What would the other players prefer? (And sorry for the little role-play opportunities. This is a slightly modified pre-made adventure.)


----------



## rangerjohn

Don't worry about it.  We won't survive the combat with the displacer beast.  Without a warrior, which I didn't realize we were without till now...   The only chance we had was to leave while the beast was in the pit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

rangerjohn said:


> Without a warrior, which I didn't realize we were without till now...




Hey, now . . . I know Fabhal's just a little guy, but 'without a warrior!?'


----------



## rangerjohn

Maybe I should say dedicated warrior or tank.  Maybe its just this battle, which noone seems to able to hit.  Exept the displacer beast of course.  Don't feel bad, apparently, Morjik can't heal worth a durn either.  Totally useless.


----------



## HolyMan

It would be something if this adventure brought about yet another TPK. LOL

Well if Fabhal is the warrior get to warrioring[sp?] I was gooing to be a distraction but I don;t think it will last that long two out of four images already gone.

HM

_


----------



## HolyMan

Only 4hp left?!?  And if the cleric uses channel energy to save Fabhal he may just give back alot of HP to the D.beast, and we could all die.

What to do? What to do? We have to make it to the last room, it must have stairs or a trap door leading down. And I am so wanting to read the last post of this thread something like...

_"They descended down lower into the Halls of the Dwarven Lord, but what happened there is a story for another time."_

NOT...

_"As the last comrade fell the cat-beast roared in triumph. Licking it's whiskered lips it looked about the fallen group, trying to figure out who the tasty-est of them might just be."_



HM

_


----------



## rangerjohn

It would have been a cure spell and an attack of opportunity for the beast.  Morjick used all his channeling at the beginning of the day.   But the beast is dead!  Does a happy dance.


----------



## HolyMan

This... http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297614-hm-rolled-1-save.html will explain my absence as listed in my status, if anyone cares to peek.

I hope I don't miss to much in this game as it is coming to it's conclusion and I wish to be there, but WD plz NPC Brawar I'm sure you know what he would do by now. LOL 

There weeks isn't to long especially if a group is in combat. _hint_ 

HM


----------



## Leif

I'm sincerely hoping to get Ray leveled-up and ready for action this weekend! 

Didn't happen, sorry WD.


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> I'm sincerely hoping to get Ray leveled-up and ready for action this weekend!




And?? 

HM


----------



## Leif

Wellllll................shoot!


----------



## Leif

Ray is now all leveled up to L3! (YAY!  And the people feasted upon the lambs, and the muskrats, and the wildebeests, and the aardvarks.....)


----------



## Walking Dad

You eat aardvarks? Aren't they related to armadillos?

Ok, everyone is ready for restart next year. And Merry Christmas!


----------



## Walking Dad

Everyone back and ready to continue?


----------



## HolyMan

*huzzah!!*


hm


----------



## Leif

ROCK ON, WD (You might want to check the RG and make sure my character is acceptable?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Fabhal's ready to rock 'n roll!


----------



## Walking Dad

Waiting for an answer from [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION] and [MENTION=13966]Arkhandus[/MENTION]

Leif, Ray looks good. HM, could you recheck it? Six eyes are better than four (including Leif's).


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> Leif, Ray looks good. HM, could you recheck it? Six eyes are better than four (including Leif's).



Yeah, could you HM???  PUHHHLEEEZ? 

(thanks btw, WD!)

Wait!  4 eyes includes mine, too?  
"I think you really mean 10 is better than EIGHT, don't you?" said the nearsighted Gnome.


----------



## rangerjohn

Can't remember name off the top of my head.  But let me check the rogue's gallery and one dwarf cleric, ready to roll.


----------



## rangerjohn

In regards to Ray....  I noticed that banded mail is +7 armor for an ac of 18 in pathfinder.  Great ax is a two handed weapon meaning +4 damage, w/ power attack it would be +6 to hit +7 damage.  Going to +6 to hit +10 damage next level,  remind me not to make Ray mad.


----------



## HolyMan

And there is another pair of eyes  But if I check you need to add four to the number.  

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Still messing up the old and the new armor charts


----------



## Leif

rangerjohn said:


> In regards to Ray....  I noticed that banded mail is +7 armor for an ac of 18 in pathfinder.  Great ax is a two handed weapon meaning +4 damage, w/ power attack it would be +6 to hit +7 damage.  Going to +6 to hit +10 damage next level,  remind me not to make Ray mad.



Thanks for the save!  Made the changes.  But I read Power Attack as being up to the player to decide how much attack bonus is switched over to damage bonus, not a fixed computation like you mention.  Anyone???

So, anyway, basically the upshot of switching Ray from 3.5 to PF is just that he gets another point of AC.  Puhretty cool if you ask me!


----------



## Walking Dad

No, power attack shifts now a fixed amount. 'Chosen' just means the choice to use the feat or not:


> Power Attack
> 
> You can make exceptionally deadly melee attacks by sacrificing accuracy for strength.
> *Prerequisites*: Str 13, base attack bonus +1.
> *Benefit*: You can choose to take a –1 penalty on all melee attack rolls and combat maneuver checks to gain a +2 bonus on all melee damage rolls. This bonus to damage is increased by half (+50%) if you are making an attack with a two-handed weapon, a one handed weapon using two hands, or a primary natural weapon that adds 1-1/2 times your Strength modifier on damage rolls. This bonus to damage is halved (–50%) if you are making an attack with an off-hand weapon or secondary natural weapon. When your base attack bonus reaches +4, and every 4 points thereafter, the penalty increases by –1 and the bonus to damage increases by +2. You must choose to use this feat before making an attack roll, and its effects last until your next turn. The bonus damage does not apply to touch attacks or effects that do not deal hit point damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

In 3.5 that was the case, but in Pathfinder it's 'On' or 'Off.'

NINJA'D!


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> No, power attack shifts now a fixed amount. 'Chosen' just means the choice to use the feat or not:



Thanks, WD!  Got the changes noted on Ray's sheet.  I looked the feat up in my PF book just to be sure I wasn't crazy, and they HAVE changed it!  When/why did this happen, anyway?


----------



## Arkhandus

I'm back, just didn't remember to check earlier this week to see if the games that went on hiatus for the holidays were back on yet.


----------



## HolyMan

Ray said:
			
		

> "What is with yon hole there?"




Yes what is with the hole? Do you plan for another grouping of rooms?

I was wondering WD - the randomness of the encounter layout and such screams old D&D to me. How about doing a random dungeon with random encounters and we advance as we go down.

Just roll up the room right before we enter. And then we have at it. Now it would take way to long to advance in pbp quickly unless you wish to implement the TIME XP chart like the one from the LPF. Then we would only need about half the regular encounters.

I was almost hoping this game was coming to a close with so much on my plate. But I like the whole old school idea if you go that way count me in. You can add in RP rooms and rooms to help along with the whole dwarves gone missing mystery we have already.

HM


----------



## Leif

I'm not sure I can go along with you about the random dungeon idea there, HM.   Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## HolyMan

You don't think it would be fun?

Letting the dice decide our fate? And reward.

HM


----------



## Leif

I didn't say that!  I just think it'd be more fun to see what kind of good stuff we can get from WD's brain instead of  his dice.


----------



## HolyMan

But I'm scarred of WD's brain.  He TPK'ed us once remember.

HM


----------



## Leif

The way I remember it, that wasn't his fault at all!  Just some extraordinarily bad rolls right in a row.


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> Yes what is with the hole? Do you plan for another grouping of rooms?
> 
> I was wondering WD - the randomness of the encounter layout and such screams old D&D to me. How about doing a random dungeon with random encounters and we advance as we go down.
> 
> Just roll up the room right before we enter. And then we have at it. Now it would take way to long to advance in pbp quickly unless you wish to implement the TIME XP chart like the one from the LPF. Then we would only need about half the regular encounters.
> 
> I was almost hoping this game was coming to a close with so much on my plate. But I like the whole old school idea if you go that way count me in. You can add in RP rooms and rooms to help along with the whole dwarves gone missing mystery we have already.
> 
> HM



It is a slightly changed conversion of an adventure from the 3.0 starter box.
(And it has random make-your-own-dungeon rules, too.)




Leif said:


> I didn't say that!  I just think it'd be more fun to see what kind of good stuff we can get from WD's brain instead of  his dice.



Already made a new map. But I think it is random and old school enough for HM 



HolyMan said:


> But I'm scarred of WD's brain.  He TPK'ed us once remember.
> 
> HM





Leif said:


> The way I remember it, that wasn't his fault at all!  Just some extraordinarily bad rolls right in a row.




Thanks Leif! Have I mentioned that I like hydras?

@ all: Please vote here:

a) end this adventure now.
b) explore my cave.
c) random rooms and monsters I always wanted to try


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Fabhal's good to go. Choice C.

Where are we XP wise? I'm really feeling that level of Cleric I took (and the change to my ability scores to accommodate it) back when we didn't have one in the party . . .  Getting a level (or two) of Fighter under my belt will ease that pain somewhat.


----------



## Walking Dad

Mowgli said:


> Fabhal's good to go.
> 
> Where are we XP wise? I'm really feeling that level of Cleric I took (and the change to my ability scores to accommodate it) back when we didn't have one in the party . . .  Getting a level (or two) of Fighter under my belt will ease that pain somewhat.




I use a pretty free-form XP. I thought you going back to town, re-equip and level-up, if we want to continue. You may also change your characters a bit around, taking advantage of the new options in the APG (including class changes, if the character still 'feels' similar) if you want (the rest of you, too).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Sweet! I won't take the level of Cleric back - I already changed him once to add it in, and it'll be nice to have a little extra divine help in the party (if I ever get used to the idea that _I'm_ the source of that help and remember to use it.

But now that I know I'm not going to be the main cleric I may adjust his stats a little, and I'll definitely be looking at some of the APG stuff.


----------



## HolyMan

Of course I would vote c. But I would still like to know about advancement.

Would it be clear a lvl than advance or could you hand out earned XP every 6 months or so. It's just one of the drawbacks of pbp - taking so long to see a change in your character. And I do like my character.

HM


----------



## Leif

I also vote for choice "B" or "C" either one is fine.  And, Mowgs, Ray would like very much to have another fighter with whom to share the front-line duties!


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> Of course I would vote c. But I would still like to know about advancement.
> 
> Would it be clear a lvl than advance or could you hand out earned XP every 6 months or so. It's just one of the drawbacks of pbp - taking so long to see a change in your character. And I do like my character.
> 
> HM



So, you would like to gain 2 levels? Or don't you want to re-equip in town and level-up now, in the hall?

Do you need specific XP numbers for something special?

For the voting:
Will maybe use my cave map with strange monsters and only 'old-school' logic ('yes there are 100 orcs in here and no toilet, kitchen or sleeping places.').


----------



## Leif

my earlier post, 571, has been altered!


----------



## HolyMan

Oh you are talking about leveling up now. I thought you meant that from time to time we would go to town and lvl up and re-equip.

I was just wondering if we would gain one lvl per dungeon lvl cleared. Or...

After 6 months of play figure up all the XP we earned those 6 months and be rewarded them.

Either way is fine I was just wondering what your thoughts on what you might like to do would be. I am all for some old school delving to try out new things which is why I will stick around.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn

Either b or c is fine with me.


----------



## Arkhandus

I think I'll just be dropping out of the game at this point.......  I need to spend some more time working on preparations for my weekly games and I can't seem to devote quite enough time and focus to PbPs lately, while running 3 weekly games (possibly 4 in the near future) on OpenRPG.  I may run some more PbPs myself in the near future, but I don't think I can focus on PbPs much right now with everything else I have to take care of.

Cade isn't particularly fun or interesting for me anyway, not much to him besides picking locks and disarming traps.  Probably shoulda made a ranged rogue or a fighter/rogue instead, but meh.  Cade = obligatory dungeon-delving rogue dude.  Pathfinder rogues play exactly like 3.x rogues, with just a bit more of the same than what 3.x rogues already get.  Maybe at upper levels they could be a _little _more interesting, but I dunno; the 11 core classes are pretty boring for me right now, even in Pathfinder.  Call it core burnout; I still enjoy D&D, just notsomuch the same-old core races and classes I've been playing for almost a decade and a half (with very little else for variety, since I rarely find DMs who allow anything non-core).

On the off chance that anyone wants to take over Cade as trap-buster, lock-picker, and snarky backstabber, here's what he'd look like at 4th-level.
[sblock=Cade the rogue]Cade, Male Human Rogue 4, XP -----
Tanned Caucasian Skin, Roughly-Shorn Short Black Hair, Dark Blue Eyes
Age 18, Height 5'-10", Weight 153 lbs., Medium-size
Alignment: Neutral, Patron Deity: Olidammara
Languages: Common, Dwarven, and Elven

Str 17, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 8

HP 29 / 29, Nonlethal 0, AC 16, Touch 12, Flat-Footed 14
Fortitude +2, Reflex +6, Will +2, Speed 20 ft./30 ft. base (run x4)
BAB +3, CMB +6, CMD 18, Melee +6, Ranged +5, Initiative +2

Attacks:
2H MW Morningstar +7 melee for 1d8+4 piercing and bludgeoning (20/x2)
Dagger +6 melee or +5 ranged for 1d4+3 piercing or slashing (19-20/x2, 10 ft. increment)
Javelin +5 ranged for 1d6+3 piercing (20/x2, 30 ft. increment)

Feats:
Skill Focus (Bluff), Skill Focus (Perception), Combat Expertise, Improved Feint

Skills:
Acrobatics +8 (4 R, +2 Dex, +3 class, -1 ACP), Appraise +8 (4 R, +1 Int, +3 class), Bluff +9 (4 R, -1 Cha, +3 class, +3 feat), Climb +7/+9 (2 R, +3 Str, +3 class, -1 ACP, +0/+2 kit), Disable Device +12 (4 R, +2 Dex, +3 class, +2 trapfinding, -1 ACP, +2 tools), Escape Artist +8 (4 R, +2 Dex, +3 class, -1 ACP), Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +7 (3 R, +1 Int, +3 class), Knowledge (Local) +5 (1 R, +1 Int, +3 class), Linguistics +5 (1 R, +1 Int, +3 class), Perception +11/+13 (4 R, +1 Wis, +3 class, +0/+2 trapfinding, +3 feat), Sense Motive +8 (4 R, +1 Wis, +3 class), Sleight of Hand +6 (2 R, +2 Dex, +3 class, -1 ACP), Stealth +8 (4 R, +2 Dex, +3 class, -1 ACP), Swim +6 (1 R, +3 Str, +3 class, -1 ACP)

Class Features:
Rogue Proficiencies (simple weapons, light armor, hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, short sword), Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding +2, Evasion (Ex), Rogue Talent (Trap Spotter: Ex, automatic Perception check to locate traps when passing within 10 feet of them), Trap Sense +1, Rogue Talent (Combat Trick, bonus combat feat), Uncanny Dodge (Ex, cannot be caught flat-footed, retains Dex to AC even against invisible attackers)

Racial Traits:
+2 Strength, Medium Humanoid (Human), Speed 30 ft., bonus feat, skilled, favored class: Rogue (+2 ranks, +2 hp)

Possessions:
Masterwork Morningstar (308 gp, 6 lbs., one-handed melee, +1 to hit), Dagger (2 gp, 1 lb., light melee/thrown), 5 Javelins (5 gp, 10 lbs., ranged thrown), Masterwork Chain Shirt (200 gp, 25 lbs., light, +4 AC, +4 MDB, -1 ACP, 20% ASF), Traveler's Outfit (free, 5 lbs., worn), Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs., holds rations, water, shovel, and torch), Belt Pouch (1 gp, 1/2 lb., holds coins, potion, antitoxin, tools, chalk, ink, and pen), Sack (1 sp, 1/2 lb., holds kit, crowbar, and bedroll), Map Case (1 gp, 1/2 lb., holds parchment), 2 Parchments (4 sp), Ink (8 gp), Inkpen (1 sp), Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs.), Flint and Steel (1 gp), 5 Trail Rations (25 sp, 5 lbs.), 5 Waterskins (5 gp, 20 lbs.), Masterwork Thieves' Tools (100 gp, 2 lbs., +2 Disable Device), Chalk (1 cp), Crowbar (2 gp, 5 lbs.), Shovel (2 gp, 8 lbs.), Grappling Hook (1 gp, 4 lbs.), 50-ft. Silk Rope (10 gp, 5 lbs.), Climber's Kit (80 gp, 5 lbs., +2 Climb), Everburning Torch (110 gp, 1 lb.), Antitoxin (50 gp), Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1st-level caster), 7 gp, 17 sp, 9 cp

Load 119-1/2 lbs., Light 0-86, Medium 87-173, Heavy 174-260

Appearance:
Cade is a human fellow in his late teenage years, of average height and fairly muscular.  His face is rather plain, with roughly-shorn short black hair, dark blue eyes, and tanned skin.  He wears simple garb that doesn't see much maintenance or cleaning: knee-high leather boots, leather gloves, gray breeches, a dark brown shirt, a tan vest with several pockets, and a large gray cloak with hood.  Cade wears a fine chainmail shirt over this, but that too is slightly dirty.  A well-made morningstar rests in a brace of sorts at the left side of his belt, and a simple dagger is sheathed at the right.  A pouch hangs behind the dagger while a backpack and a large sack are slung over his shoulders, packed with gear as evidenced by the shovel sticking out at top and the coil of rope around Cade's right shoulder.  A mapcase is tied to the back of his belt, and a few javelins hang behind his left shoulder on a bandolier.  Cade appears to be left-handed, and moves gracefully.

Personality:
Cade is a sarcastic, selfish, greedy opportunist with a bad sense of humor.  On the other hand, he's almost a halfway decent human being once you get past all that.  He's not as heartless or ruthless as many other thieves and vagabonds, understands the value of hard work and teamwork, and is willing to help other people as long as it benefits him somehow (and don't give him no bull about warm fuzzy feelings being payment enough).

He's fairly even-tempered and has no particular malice towards anyone, though he's willing to fight and even kill in self-defense (and if he puts himself in a situation where that's necessary, such as when trying to get at some treasure and running into a guardian, so be it).  He feels bad when he has to kill anything other than a bothersome pest, but it doesn't stop him from killing anything dangerous and in his way.  If he can go around a threat, he will; otherwise he'll fight his way through it.  Cade is alert and wary, but too curious and too much of a thrill-seeker, so he often goes where most folk wouldn't, even if he ends up needing to run away afterward.  He's a fairly good liar from plenty of practice, but isn't much of a people-person and his rough, selfish nature tends to grate on others.

Background:
Cade, last name unknown, is a runaway from an insignificant fishing village out in the booneys, where he used to haul stuff around for his father when he wasn't sneaking off to explore and cause trouble.  He hated the boring little village and its plain surroundings, and hated the stink of fish everywhere, so he stowed away on the first real ship to come by in years.  He was around 9 years old at the time.

Cade scraped by for the next few years through hard labor for whoever would give him some coin in the port city he arrived in, as well as gambling and being a street performer at times, using his natural agility and learning some moves from a circus that passed through town one year.  Mostly he just got by through stealing and simply being good enough to get away with it, though he was too wary of pick-pocketing, instead just burgling or stealing things from windowsills, unlocked rooms, and merchants' stalls using his quick wits and trickery.  Cade naturally fell in with the local thieves' guild, out of necessity, but still did as much real work as he could, not quite willing to prey on other people any more than necessary.

Eventually, after stowing away on a caravan heading elsewhere, Cade discovered what he really wanted to do for a living: exploration and tomb-robbing.  The dead didn't need their possessions to get by, so who would he hurt by taking their stuff?  Plus he liked the thrill of it, and needed some excitement in his life beyond that of worrying about the city guards catching him someday.  So he left behind the previous city for good, and joined up with an explorer he met in the new town he visited.  After finding the expedition a bit too orderly and dull, Cade split off from the rest of the group and delved deeper, finding some more treasure for himself, and hid that treasure until he was ready to leave the expedition and find another opportunity for tomb-robbing.

He spent the next few years with other explorers and adventurers, visiting old tombs, castles, and other ruins where he honed his skills as a spelunker and treasure-hunter.  He's picked up a few languages and tricks along the way, mostly from folks he's been on expeditions with.  Now Cade has some experience fighting kobolds, darkmantles, and overgrown vermin, but still isn't very wealthy.  He's spent most of his treasure so far on simply buying better gear for treasure-hunting and protecting his greedy arse in the process.  When passing through another town and looking for opportunities, Cade heard about some dwarves being overrun in their halls by a bunch of goblinoids.....  And he figured, if others are headed that way to help, maybe he could too?  Dwarves are known for hoarding plenty of valuable rocks and fine equipment like mithral armor, so it could be rather profitable.....  Even if the dwarves weren't all dead, they couldn't fault a man for taking some souvenirs after rescuing them, could they?
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

Thanks for the clear break, Arkhandus. I hope you had some fun.

Ok, I will recruit a new level 4 hero/victim.

@ the others: For the dwarfs reward, just make sure your whole equipment is worth 6,000 gp when you leave the town next time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

So gain one level, total gear worth 6000 GP?


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:


> So gain one level, total gear worth 6000 GP?




Yeah, that was my question, too!



Arkhandus said:


> I think I'll just be dropping out of the game at this point.......  I need to spend some more time working on preparations for my weekly games and I can't seem to devote quite enough time and focus to PbPs lately, while running 3 weekly games (possibly 4 in the near future) on OpenRPG.  I may run some more PbPs myself in the near future, but I don't think I can focus on PbPs much right now with everything else I have to take care of.



It's been fun, Arkhandus, both here and in Scotley's Tomb of Horrors.  Although I will observe that I don't share your propensity for 'burn-out' -- even after more than 30 years of play I am still happiest when playing a Wizard or a Fighter.  Go figure.....


----------



## Walking Dad

Yes. 6,000 gp is the suggested starting wealth for 4th level characters.

So you should be well equiped enough to survive at least one encounter


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> Yes. 6,000 gp is the suggested starting wealth for 4th level characters.
> 
> So you should be well equiped enough to survive at least one encounter



 wheeeee


----------



## HolyMan

weekends are bad - work YUCK  !! But I could have Brawar done by Mon nite into Tue.

And would it be ok to count 'extra spells' in spellbook towards the 6Gs total wealth? I would just pay the cost of copying a new spell in.

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I can't remember . . . do we roll for HP?

I've reworked Fabhal as a somewhat more more optimized two-handed fighter type. When I made the first version I was thinking there'd be more play outside the dungeon so I put some points into skills and such that are more use for that sort of play than for adventuring.

I'll get the new version put into the RG for approval once I get his HP finalized.

I did keep the level of Cleric - I kind of like the flavor, and there are definite benefits from it that I like as well.


----------



## Leif

Gotta work on getting Ray up to 4th this weekend.


----------



## HolyMan

LOL _*rolls eyes* _

Here we go again. 

HM


----------



## Leif

Hey!  Pipe down over there!


----------



## Walking Dad

Shall we wait for a fifth player? Or shall we continue and I fit him/her in later?


----------



## Leif

Whatever you think.  "Father Walking Dad knows best!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm content either way, WD. I do still need that reminder on how we generate HP for our next level.


----------



## Walking Dad

Half HD, rounded up.


1/2 d10 = 5.5 = 6HP


----------



## jkason

I'm always of fan of more Pathfinder, and haven't done a lot of rogue-ing. Are you needing him for trapfinding, though? I was thinking about maybe trying one of the apg versions that swap out the trap bonuses for other stuff, though that would be counter-productive if you needed him for that.


----------



## HolyMan

I say go ahead and make him a non-trapish rogue.

 We can just use Ray to find and disarm traps. 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> I say go ahead and make him a non-trapish rogue.
> 
> We can just use Ray to find and disarm traps.
> 
> HM



What he said (without the Ray part, maybe) 

Welcome to the game. You will be the only player who is in two of my games.

Please post your character in this thread before copying it to the RG. I will remove the recruiting part of the thread title now.


----------



## HolyMan

I need to finish equipment so need an answer plz WD...

Can I purchase additional spells as part of my total 6,000gp for being lvl 4?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Of course. Use standard prizes.


----------



## jkason

Walking Dad said:


> Half HD, rounded up.
> 
> 
> 1/2 d10 = 5.5 = 6HP




I'm a bit confused. Doesn't half of 10 equal 5?  Does d8 work the same as the above (4.5 rounded up to 5?)? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Walking Dad

you cannot roll a 0 on a d10.

1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10= 55 /10= 5.5

Yes, d8 = 4.5 = 5


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> you cannot roll a 0 on a d10.
> 
> 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10= 55 /10= 5.5
> 
> Yes, d8 = 4.5 = 5



The easy way to do that, jkason, is take half and add one.


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> I say go ahead and make him a non-trapish rogue.
> We can just use Ray to find and disarm traps.





Walking Dad said:


> What he said (without the Ray part, maybe)



The really sad part is that Ray would go for this idea.


----------



## HolyMan

Then I say we go for it. LOL 

[sblock=Level Up]
Level 4: Wizard (favored)
Ability adjustment
- DEX from 16 to 17
add +1 to Will save
gain one 1st lvl and 2nd lvl spell to cast per day
HP: 1d6 = 4 + 1 (CON) + 1 (Feat) = +6 from 18 to 24
Skill points: gain 7 [2(wizard) + 3(INT) + 1(human) + 1(favored)]
- 1 point in each of the following: Spellcraft, Knowledge(arcana), Knowledge(dungeoneering), Perception
- 3 points in Stealth
Spells gained: See Invisibility(free), False Life(free), Locate Object(40gp), Knock(40gp), Resist Energy(40gp), Keen Edge(90gp)



		Code:
	

Equipment:                         Cost    Weight
Artisan's Outfit                   free     0lb
Lesnir(mw.)                        free     4lb
Cloak of Resistance +1          1,000gp     1lb
Amulet of Natural Armor +1      2,000gp     0lb
Pearl of Power (1st lvl)        1,000gp     0lb
Wand of Protection from Evil      750gp     0lb
Dagger                              2gp     1lb
Bedroll                             1sp     5lb
Spell Component Pouch               5gp     2lb
Scroll Case                         1gp    .5lb
   - Invisibility(cstlvl3)        375gp     0lb
Scroll Case                         1gp    .5lb
   - Floating Disc(cstlvl1)        25gp     0lb
Belt Pouch                          1gp    .5lb
   - Shield of Faith(x2)(lvl1)    100gp   .25lb 
   - Oil, Magic Weapon(x2)(lvl1)  100gp   .25lb
   - Tindertwigs(10)               10gp     0lb
Backpack                            2gp     2lb
   - Spellbook                     free     5lb
   - Trail Rations(4 days)          2gp     4lb
   - Waterskin                      1gp     4lb
   - Everburning Torch            110gp     1lb
   - Cure Moderate Wounds(2d8+3)  300gp  .125lb

Total Weight:31.125lb      Money: 4gp 9sp [/sblock]

HM


----------



## jkason

Okay, fixed his Dex mod and added equipment:

[sblock=Gurbisi Reb, human thug]
	
	




		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Gurbisi Reb
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue (Thug archetype) (favored -> HP)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 10  +0 (0p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] --
[B]Dex:[/B] 19* +4 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 35/35 (4d8+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14  +2 (5p.)      [B]CMB:[/B] +3         [B]ACP:[/B] 0 
[B]Int:[/B] 8   -1 (-2p.)     [b]CMD:[/b] 18         [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 10  +0 (0p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 12  +1 (2p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +5        [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

* 4th level ability increase


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +4    +0    +0    +2*  20
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

* +1 Dodge, +1 Ring of Protection

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc*  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2    +1   +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +4    +1   +9
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +0    +1   +2

* Cloak of Protection +1


Weapon                  Attack   Damage**    Critical[/B]
MW Short Sword............+9*.....1d6...........19-20/x2
MW Short Sword (TWF)...+7/+7/+2*..1d6...........19/20/x2
MW Shortbow...............+8......1d6...........x3, range 60'

* Weapon Finesse
** +2d6 on sneak attack
^ Weapon Training (short sword)
~ Dirty Fighter: +1 damage on a flank


[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Human--

* +2 one ability score (DEX)
* Medium size
* Normal speed (30')
* Bonus Feat
* Skilled (bonus skill point each level)
* Any language as bonus

--Rogue (Thug Archetype)--

* Simple weapon proficiency
* Proficient: hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, short sword
* Light armor proficiency
* Non-tower shield proficiency
* Sneak atttack +2d6
* Evasion
* Rogue talent x2: Finesse Rogue, Weapon Training (Short Sword)
* Frightening: +1 round shaken on successful Intimidate
               4+ rounds shaken can be made frightened
* Brutal Beating: trade 1d6 sneak attack damage to make target sickened for 2 rounds (1/2 rogue level).
* Uncanny Dodge 

[b]Traits:[/b]
Dirty Fighter (+1 damage on a flank)
Bully (+1 Intimidate)

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Two-Weapon Fighting (1st)
Improved Two-Weapon Fighting (bonus human)
Weapon Focus: Short Sword (Rogue Talent bonus)
Dodge (3rd)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Class  ACP  Misc  Total[/B]

Acrobatics.................4....+4....+3................+11
Bluff......................4....+1....+3................+8
Climb......................4....+0....+3................+7
Disable Device.............4....+4....+3................+11
Escape Artist..............4....+4....+3................+11
Intimidate.................4....+1....+3.........+1*....+9
Perception.................4....+0....+3................+7
Stealth....................4....+4....+3................+11


* Bully trait

[b]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

--Worn / Carried--

Mithral Chain Shirt......110pp...12.5lbs
Cloak of Resistance +1...100pp.....1
Ring of Protection +1....200pp.....--

MW Short sword x2........620gp.....4lbs
MW Shortbow..............330gp.....2
Arrows x20.................1gp.....3

Backpack...................2gp.....4
Belt pouch.................1gp...0.5
Explorer's outfit..........--.....--	

--In Backpack--
Chalk x5...................5cp....--
Flint and steel............1gp....--
MW Thieves' tools........100gp.....2
Sunrod x3..................6gp.....3

[B]Total Weight:[/B]32lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 80PP 38GP 9SP 5CP

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33   66   100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 30
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 225 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan


[sblock=Appearance]Gurbisi is what one calls 'rough around the edges.' A stocky man in simple, worn clothes, generally inclined to glare or growl at anyone who looks at him too closely or too long. He's definitely not the first person you'd pick to ask directions of if you were lost, though if you're lost in Gurbisi's neck of the woods, you're probably already in a spot of trouble.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Gurbisi grew up on that "wrong side of the fence" about which parents always warn their children. Though not particularly strong and a bit dim-witted, he was a sturdy child, so he could take a punch with the best of them. And though he wasn't made for book learning, he learned the lessons of the streets quickly, especially the benefit of fighting dirty: a kidney punch here, a groin jab there, a severed hamstring when things got more dangerous. So while his blows weren't as hearty as the more densely-muscled others, they hurt like no others.

The street punk grew into a hefty enforcer, breaking knuckles and cowing the meek at the behest of whomever paid his bills. But when he heard about the Dwarven halls and all he shiny that was supposed to be there, he decided it might be time to be self-employed. [/sblock]


[sblock=Notable NPCs][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn

19 has a +4 ability bonus.  You need a 20 for +5.


----------



## rangerjohn

HolyMan said:


> Then I say we go for it. LOL
> 
> [sblock=Level Up]
> Level 4: Wizard (favored)
> Ability adjustment
> - DEX from 16 to 17
> add +1 to Will save
> gain one 1st lvl and 2nd lvl spell to cast per day
> HP: 1d6 = 4 + 1 (CON) + 1 (Feat) = +6 from 18 to 24
> Skill points: gain 7 [2(wizard) + 3(INT) + 1(human) + 1(favored)]
> - 1 point in each of the following: Spellcraft, Knowledge(arcana), Knowledge(dungeoneering), Perception
> - 3 points in Stealth
> Spells gained: See Invisibility(free), False Life(free), Locate Object(40gp), Knock(40gp), Resist Energy(40gp),
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Equipment:                         Cost    Weight
> Artisan's Outfit                   free     0lb
> Lesnir(mw.)                        free     4lb
> Cloak of Resistance +1          1,000gp     1lb
> Amulet of Natural Armor +1      2,000gp     0lb
> Pearl of Power (1st lvl)        1,000gp     0lb
> Dagger                              2gp     1lb
> Bedroll                             1sp     5lb
> Spell Component Pouch               5gp     2lb
> Scroll Case                         1gp    .5lb
> - Invisibility(cstlvl3)        375gp     0lb
> Scroll Case                         1gp    .5lb
> - Floating Disc(cstlvl1)        25gp     0lb
> Belt Pouch                          1gp    .5lb
> - Shield of Faith(x2)(lvl1)    100gp   .25lb
> - Oil, Magic Weapon(x2)(lvl1)  100gp   .25lb
> - Tindertwigs(10)               10gp     0lb
> Backpack                            2gp     2lb
> - Spellbook                     free     5lb
> - Trail Rations(4 days)          2gp     4lb
> - Waterskin                      1gp     4lb
> - Everburning Torch            110gp     1lb
> - Cure Moderate Wounds(2d8+3)  300gp  .125lb
> 
> Total Weight:31.125lb      Money: 6gp 9sp [/sblock]
> 
> HM




I get a total of 5,170 gp HM


----------



## HolyMan

Because I don't do math. LOL

And I forgot to list my wand of Protection from Evil. But that still leaves me with 88gp unaccounted for. hmm..

Will edit post and copy paste here. Thanks for the check btw rangerjohn.

*EDIT*
[sblock=Level Up]
Level 4: Wizard (favored)
Ability adjustment
- DEX from 16 to 17
add +1 to Will save
gain one 1st lvl and 2nd lvl spell to cast per day
HP: 1d6 = 4 + 1 (CON) + 1 (Feat) = +6 from 18 to 24
Skill points: gain 7 [2(wizard) + 3(INT) + 1(human) + 1(favored)]
- 1 point in each of the following: Spellcraft, Knowledge(arcana), Knowledge(dungeoneering), Perception
- 3 points in Stealth
Spells gained: See Invisibility(free), False Life(free), Locate Object(40gp), Knock(40gp), Resist Energy(40gp), Keen Edge(90gp)



		Code:
	

Equipment:                         Cost    Weight
Artisan's Outfit                   free     0lb
Lesnir(mw.)                        free     4lb
Cloak of Resistance +1          1,000gp     1lb
Amulet of Natural Armor +1      2,000gp     0lb
Pearl of Power (1st lvl)        1,000gp     0lb
Wand of Protection from Evil      750gp     0lb
Dagger                              2gp     1lb
Bedroll                             1sp     5lb
Spell Component Pouch               5gp     2lb
Scroll Case                         1gp    .5lb
   - Invisibility(cstlvl3)        375gp     0lb
Scroll Case                         1gp    .5lb
   - Floating Disc(cstlvl1)        25gp     0lb
Belt Pouch                          1gp    .5lb
   - Shield of Faith(x2)(lvl1)    100gp   .25lb 
   - Oil, Magic Weapon(x2)(lvl1)  100gp   .25lb
   - Tindertwigs(10)               10gp     0lb
Backpack                            2gp     2lb
   - Spellbook                     free     5lb
   - Trail Rations(4 days)          2gp     4lb
   - Waterskin                      1gp     4lb
   - Everburning Torch            110gp     1lb
   - Cure Moderate Wounds(2d8+3)  300gp  .125lb

Total Weight:31.125lb      Money: 4gp 9sp [/sblock]

OK I added the wand I forgot and a 3rd lvl spell I wanted hope everything is correct.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

I have to confess that I'm not good in checking equipment lists. Every help is welcomed.

jkason:
Could you please list weapon focus as a bonus feat?
In the race section, you stated to increase skills with your favored class bonus, but everything looks like that your summary is correct -> you spent it on HP

Rest looks good so far.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The new and improved(?) Fabhal Diabhlin is here. He's in stat block format, and his 'Mini Stat Block' at the very end hasn't been fully updated.

I'll put him on one of my 'regular' sheets as soon as I have time but it may be awhile. He's created with HeroLab and is a pretty standard character so there shouldn't be anything out of whack.

Anyone interested/willing please feel free to look him over and let me know if you see anything wrong.

EDIT: He is rebuilt rather than simply leveled up, now a two-handed power attacker rather than a two weapon fighter, and skills re-worked to take into account the style of game.


----------



## Walking Dad

Mowgli said:


> ... and skills re-worked to take into account the style of game.



Nice way to put it


----------



## HolyMan

Is why I took 3 points of Stealth. Going to try the sneaky approach to the rest of the dungeon. 

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Walking Dad said:


> Nice way to put it




Thanks! I struggled with that phrase briefly . Nothing at all wrong with a good ol' fashioned dungeon crawl, as long as that's what you're prepared for!


----------



## Leif

Gotta get Ray fixed SOON!  Well, not 'fixed', HM, get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## rangerjohn

HolyMan said:


> Because I don't do math. LOL
> 
> And I forgot to list my wand of Protection from Evil. But that still leaves me with 88gp unaccounted for. hmm..
> 
> Will edit post and copy paste here. Thanks for the check btw rangerjohn.
> 
> *EDIT*
> [sblock=Level Up]
> Level 4: Wizard (favored)
> Ability adjustment
> - DEX from 16 to 17
> add +1 to Will save
> gain one 1st lvl and 2nd lvl spell to cast per day
> HP: 1d6 = 4 + 1 (CON) + 1 (Feat) = +6 from 18 to 24
> Skill points: gain 7 [2(wizard) + 3(INT) + 1(human) + 1(favored)]
> - 1 point in each of the following: Spellcraft, Knowledge(arcana), Knowledge(dungeoneering), Perception
> - 3 points in Stealth
> Spells gained: See Invisibility(free), False Life(free), Locate Object(40gp), Knock(40gp), Resist Energy(40gp), Keen Edge(90gp)
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Equipment:                         Cost    Weight
> Artisan's Outfit                   free     0lb
> Lesnir(mw.)                        free     4lb
> Cloak of Resistance +1          1,000gp     1lb
> Amulet of Natural Armor +1      2,000gp     0lb
> Pearl of Power (1st lvl)        1,000gp     0lb
> Wand of Protection from Evil      750gp     0lb
> Dagger                              2gp     1lb
> Bedroll                             1sp     5lb
> Spell Component Pouch               5gp     2lb
> Scroll Case                         1gp    .5lb
> - Invisibility(cstlvl3)        375gp     0lb
> Scroll Case                         1gp    .5lb
> - Floating Disc(cstlvl1)        25gp     0lb
> Belt Pouch                          1gp    .5lb
> - Shield of Faith(x2)(lvl1)    100gp   .25lb
> - Oil, Magic Weapon(x2)(lvl1)  100gp   .25lb
> - Tindertwigs(10)               10gp     0lb
> Backpack                            2gp     2lb
> - Spellbook                     free     5lb
> - Trail Rations(4 days)          2gp     4lb
> - Waterskin                      1gp     4lb
> - Everburning Torch            110gp     1lb
> - Cure Moderate Wounds(2d8+3)  300gp  .125lb
> 
> Total Weight:31.125lb      Money: 4gp 9sp [/sblock]
> 
> OK I added the wand I forgot and a 3rd lvl spell I wanted hope everything is correct.
> 
> HM




Now I get 5,624.  BTW it wouldn't be as easy for me, if I didn't have a calculator on my phone.


----------



## HolyMan

where am I screwing up at?   I wish they never would have invented math.

Let's break this down I know there is more than 5,600gp

new spells = 210
misc magic = 4,000
wand = 750
scrolls = 400
potions = 500
gear = 135 and 1sp

total = 5,995 and 1sp

Well that's what I get anyway.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Your math seems correct.

This is one of the things I like in 4e (and Iron Heroes, ...): easier item shopping at higher levels.


----------



## rangerjohn

Shouldn't your damage be +7 with the greatsword?  +3 str, +1 enhancement, +3 power attack, with no penalty to hit with your one attack.  Because of furious focus.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

It is, but HL doesn't output its stat blocks with optional stuff (like Power Attack) turned on.


----------



## jkason

Walking Dad said:


> Could you please list weapon focus as a bonus feat?




Done



> In the race section, you stated to increase skills with your favored class bonus, but everything looks like that your summary is correct -> you spent it on HP




Are you talking about "Skilled"? That's intended to be the human racial trait that gives an extra skill point per level. It's effectively cancelled out by the -1 to skill points he takes for his Int score, though. It was indeed my intent for the favored class bonus to be used on hit points.


----------



## Walking Dad

jkason said:


> Done
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about "Skilled"? That's intended to be the human racial trait that gives an extra skill point per level. It's effectively cancelled out by the -1 to skill points he takes for his Int score, though. It was indeed my intent for the favored class bonus to be used on hit points.




Yes. Sorry, everything is fine.


----------



## HolyMan

Double check to see if what I have is ready for me to transfer onto my sheet.

[sblock=Level Up]
Level 4: Wizard (favored)
Ability adjustment
- DEX from 16 to 17
add +1 to Will save
gain one 1st lvl and 2nd lvl spell to cast per day
HP: 1d6 = 4 + 1 (CON) + 1 (Feat) = +6 from 18 to 24
Skill points: gain 7 [2(wizard) + 3(INT) + 1(human) + 1(favored)]
- 1 point in each of the following: Spellcraft, Knowledge(arcana), Knowledge(dungeoneering), Perception
- 3 points in Stealth
Spells gained: See Invisibility(free), False Life(free), Locate Object(40gp), Knock(40gp), Resist Energy(40gp), Keen Edge(90gp)



		Code:
	

Equipment:                         Cost    Weight
Artisan's Outfit                   free     0lb
Lesnir(mw.)                        free     4lb
Cloak of Resistance +1          1,000gp     1lb
Amulet of Natural Armor +1      2,000gp     0lb
Pearl of Power (1st lvl)        1,000gp     0lb
Wand of Protection from Evil      750gp     0lb
Dagger                              2gp     1lb
Bedroll                             1sp     5lb
Spell Component Pouch               5gp     2lb
Scroll Case                         1gp    .5lb
   - Invisibility(cstlvl3)        375gp     0lb
Scroll Case                         1gp    .5lb
   - Floating Disc(cstlvl1)        25gp     0lb
Belt Pouch                          1gp    .5lb
   - Shield of Faith(x2)(lvl1)    100gp   .25lb 
   - Oil, Magic Weapon(x2)(lvl1)  100gp   .25lb
   - Tindertwigs(10)               10gp     0lb
Backpack                            2gp     2lb
   - Spellbook                     free     5lb
   - Trail Rations(4 days)          2gp     4lb
   - Waterskin                      1gp     4lb
   - Everburning Torch            110gp     1lb
   - Cure Moderate Wounds(2d8+3)  300gp  .125lb

Total Weight:31.125lb      Money: 4gp 9sp [/sblock]



HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Looks good. Everyone ready?


----------



## Leif

Ray/Leif = READY!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Fabhal/Mowgli - Ready!


----------



## jkason

Ready!


----------



## HolyMan

Well if Leif is ready than I better be... 

Will lvl up today so...

Brawar/HolyMan ready.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn

Will level up Morjik tonight.  Sorry to take so long.  Been busy in IRL.


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Well if Leif is ready than I better be...
> Will lvl up today so...
> Brawar/HolyMan ready.
> HM



Eeek, did I level up?  Was I supposed to do so?  What level are we supposed to be now, anyway?


----------



## HolyMan

That's what I thought. 

HM


----------



## Leif

You didn't answer my question, HM.  Whycome???


----------



## HolyMan

There was three and I was ROTFLMAO.

Which would you liked answered I'll help.

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> There was three and I was ROTFLMAO.
> 
> Which would you liked answered I'll help.
> 
> HM



Ha, freakin' HA, HM! 
I checked the RG and got my own answer.  And Ray is now 4th level! (And he is one BAD mo-fo, too!)


----------



## HolyMan

Than I'll remember to stay out of his way.  But don't come crying to Brawar when you face another dispacer beast and get all beat up. 

I do so hope WD follows the random generating a little, for treasure as well as monsters.

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Than I'll remember to stay out of his way.  But don't come crying to Brawar when you face another dispacer beast and get all beat up.
> 
> I do so hope WD follows the random generating a little, for treasure as well as monsters.
> 
> HM



Big Ray not skeered!  Him PITY the displacer beast that screws around with us!
Ray is now a proud member of the GREAT CLEAVE club!


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Ray is now a proud member of the GREAT CLEAVE club!




Than Brawar will diffidently stay back.

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Than Brawar will diffidently stay back.
> 
> HM



...and they say wizards aren't wise....


----------



## HolyMan

LOL  they aren't they just learn quicker than most

btw WD are we starting fresh back from the city and ready to go?? If so I will make up a stat block and pick spells then give an IC post to go along with it.

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> LOL  they aren't they just learn quicker than most
> 
> btw WD are we starting fresh back from the city and ready to go?? If so I will make up a stat block and pick spells then give an IC post to go along with it.
> 
> HM



Yeah, do we have any money to spend? 

(Ray has wet dreams of full plate armor and a tower shield.  Well, maybe not the tower shield - would get in the way of his greataxe.)


----------



## HolyMan

_*slaps forehead*
_
then...

_*slaps*
_
 Leif in the back of the head. (Be glad we aren't sitting around a table playing)


HM


----------



## HolyMan

four pages back

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> _*slaps forehead*
> _
> then...
> 
> _*slaps*
> _
> Leif in the back of the head. (Be glad we aren't sitting around a table playing)
> 
> 
> HM



Don't be slappin' ME in the back of the head - what do you think this is?  NCIS, Leroy Jethro Gibbs??


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> four pages back
> 
> HM



Cool!  Thanks.


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> LOL  they aren't they just learn quicker than most
> 
> btw WD are we starting fresh back from the city and ready to go?? If so I will make up a stat block and pick spells then give an IC post to go along with it.
> 
> HM




I'm ready when you are. I will add a small narrative what happens in the town and we will re-start in the next Dungeon.

Please ignore the mystery rolls below.

Fabhal needs to make a DC 12 Fortitude save.

Oh, and the Displacer Beast was no random encounter, but part of the official adventure. The Gelatinous Cube was.


----------



## Leif

Come to think of it, I need to see if I can afford some magic armor, if I can get such an item for book price, WD?

[SUPER FIGHTERS!  TAKING AC TO 20 AND BEYOND!!]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Fabhal's Fortitude Save


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> Come to think of it, I need to see if I can afford some magic armor, if I can get such an item for book price, WD?
> 
> [SUPER FIGHTERS!  TAKING AC TO 20 AND BEYOND!!]





Yes, everything to the listed prices. Happy shopping!


----------



## rangerjohn

*Morjik favored of Torag*

All finished except for a some gold.  Any suggestion for final purchases?


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, everything to the listed prices. Happy shopping!



Thanks, I will!  (Or maybe I already did?  Not too sure...)


----------



## Walking Dad

Ok, how far everybody got?


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, everything to the listed prices. Happy shopping!





Walking Dad said:


> Ok, how far everybody got?



Excellent!  Ray just had enough, with a tiny bit to spare, to get himself suited up with +2 magical, masterwork full plate armor.  Time to go out and get more loot!  Ray's all set, WD, and ready to punish more monster boo-tay!   [BTW, Ray now has +7 to his swim skill while wearing his magic full plate armor!]


----------



## Walking Dad

Great. You know that all magic armors are also master work?

What about the others?


----------



## Leif

Yes, armors and weapons, too must be masterwork to hold enchantment.  I paid for it to be masterwork.  I think that the price is noted on Ray's sheet.  What about what others?


----------



## HolyMan

Present and accounted for.

Hey Leif...

HM


----------



## Leif

Yesssss, Holy Man, you rang?


----------



## HolyMan

Just trying to help get you to 15,000 posts. 

*CONGRATS*

HM


----------



## Leif

Wow.  I knew I was close but I didn't know I was THAT close.  Heh.  Thanks.


----------



## HolyMan

No problem I'm sure another 15k is in the works as soon as we gt into WD's dungeon. 

HM


----------



## jkason

Ready.


----------



## Leif

When did you join this soiree jkason?  I just can't hide from you for long, can I? 

WELCOME!!


----------



## Walking Dad

Ray, Brawar, Morjik and Fabhal look ready.



jkason said:


> Ready.




Please add your character to the RG (link is in the first post).

Anyone of you likes 'Expedition to the Barrier Peaks'?

My dungeon may be just a little bit more weird...


----------



## HolyMan

Never been but am ready to go. 

Hope we get some cool stuff when it comes to the random rolling.

HM


----------



## jkason

Walking Dad said:


> Please add your character to the RG (link is in the first post).




Done.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Let's do it!


----------



## rangerjohn

Let's Roll!


----------



## Leif

*Rawhide!*

Rollin' rollin' rollin',
Keep those pcs rollin',
Though the Gold is stolen,
rawHIIIIIDE!

Don't try to understand 'em,
Just sneak up and backstab 'em
XP is waitin' on the other siiiiiiiiide


----------



## HolyMan

Hey Leif I believe we are starting out with full HO HP as it has been a day or two since we left the dungeon.

And WD what should I roll for a Knowledge check for these strange creatures?

HM


----------



## Leif

Is this true, WD?  Full hp now?  
(I'm figuring he meant HP instead of HO, hey, Ray is many things, but he is NOT a HO!  )


----------



## HolyMan

HO really!! 

HM


----------



## rangerjohn

Oh, we will definately be at full hps.  Our positive energy bursts alone, would have guaranteed that.


----------



## Leif

And just what positive energy bursts are you referring to, eh?


----------



## Walking Dad

Leif said:


> And just what positive energy bursts are you referring to, eh?



The clerics' channel positive energy ability. Yes, full HP.

You can also roll know (local) and know (planes) checks.
(To ruin a bit of the surprise, yes, they are considered goblinoids.)


----------



## jkason

FYI: I have family coming into town and staying for the next week, so I may not be online as much. I'll try to keep up, but feel free to NPC if necessary.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Due to real life time constraints I find myself needing to drop a few games - this one is on the list, unfortunately.

Hopefully Fabhal's absence won't leave you too _*short*_handed ! It's been a blast, and see you guys around the boards!


----------



## Leif

Dang, Mowgli, this is the third thread in a row where I have gotten a very similar message from you.  Are you just trying to distance yourself from me???


----------



## HolyMan

It's not you Leif it's me. 

Mowgli only leaves games I am in. 

You will be missed in this Mowgli, glad there is other games to catch you in. 

HM


----------



## jkason

Best of luck with the real world stuff!


----------



## rangerjohn

Best of luck with the RL issues Mowgli.  "Where you going you little git?  Get back here aye can't keep up with this lot on me own."  You will be missed, as I said before best of luck.


----------



## Walking Dad

rangerjohn said:


> _stuff_



Still need a post in the IC thread from you, rj.

I got the feeling Fabhal will not survive this encounter. (I don't like to play fro ex-PCs  .)


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> I got the feeling Fabhal will not survive this encounter. (I don't like to play fro ex-PCs  .)



Now THERE'S the Evil Step-Walking-Dad showing his true colors!


----------



## Walking Dad

Sorry, I'm not sure if I will be able to continue this adventure. My vocational situation changed and DMing takes away my most time on this board, but I will have to leave some other games behind (I will posts in the respective OOC threads).
When my schedule will allow me a stronger RPG commitment again, I will do an adventure for LPF and your character's there are most welcomed to join.

Sorry again


----------



## jkason

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure if I will be able to continue this adventure. My vocational situation changed and DMing takes away my most time on this board, but I will have to leave some other games behind (I will posts in the respective OOC threads).
> When my schedule will allow me a stronger RPG commitment again, I will do an adventure for LPF and your character's there are most welcomed to join.
> 
> Sorry again




No worries. Totally understandable. Real life always takes priority. Best of luck!


----------



## HolyMan

Darn that RL monster.

I think I need to form a party and go hunting it down one day. 

Good Luck WD - we will be here when you think of running something (LPF or not).

HM


----------



## Leif

I second those sentiments, WD.  Maybe someday I'll get to bring Ray back for a THIRD time.  Or would it be his FOURTH?


----------

